# Aerial Photographs of Cities



## Dimethyltryptamine

Melbourne









Novakreo, flickr


The Gold Coast









http://taris-sight.deviantart.com/art/Q1-151055825


New York City :drool:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vidiot/77705374/sizes/l/


----------



## gabrielbabb

MEXICO CITY



IXTLAN said:


>


----------



## JuanPaulo

Quito, Ecuador

(taken from Ecuadorian Forum, not my pictures)


----------



## christos-greece

*Cape town, South Africa*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jorge-11/4786548363/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/prismatico/4729839838/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/urbandisturbance/4765565092/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wildimagesandtelevision/4702987740/


----------



## desertpunk

NYC









http://www.flickr.com/photos/katie_cat/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/katie_cat/


----------



## christos-greece

*Dresden, Germany*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pebracon/4012775014/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4783121755/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4863861238/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sichtkunst/56356695/in/photostream/


----------



## pitchka

*New York City, not mine*


----------



## christos-greece

*Washington D.C., U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jason_beske/4724031081/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jason_beske/4724687030/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jason_beske/4724687018/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jason_beske/4724031091/in/photostream/


----------



## pitchka

*Chicago, not mine*


----------



## nhoi

Tyumen, the Russian federation.
The population of 614 thousand persons





































http://www.nashgorod.ru/foto/album10376.html


----------



## christos-greece

*Naples, Italy*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/satayaerial/4233057947/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/acediscovery/4404025200/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jassy-50/3221353732/in/photostream/


----------



## Chadoh25

I love the photos of Chicago in the winter!


----------



## christos-greece

*Tel Aviv, Israel*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3520792829/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jglsongs/3672248892/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vikingman/2499513619/in/photostream/


----------



## SASH

Please don't stop posting! I love this thread!


----------



## christos-greece

*Liverpool, U.K.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4043099789/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/machtuck/4874262892/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4075717235/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/br-images/4403779925/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3912975042/in/photostream/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

*Sydney*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/specialkrb/3393672087/sizes/l/in/photostream/


*Chicago*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wirelezz/2761811501/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## Parisian Girl

Love those shots of NY! Absolutely amazing!


----------



## Parisian Girl

DOUBLE POST


----------



## desertpunk

Philadelphia









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mendrakis/


----------



## desertpunk

Seattle









http://www.flickr.com/photos/craigdamlo/


----------



## 2206

*Kota Kinabalu*
SABAH
http://www.panoramio.com/user/1317908?with_photo_id=21807393


----------



## oliver999

GZ city by dunchun


----------



## christos-greece

Little more about Frankfurt:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/milkaway/5072916257/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/taigatrommelchen/4846902863/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/formfaktor/4780641863/in/photostream/


----------



## alekssa1

Guangzhou looks really good from above
The last picture of Frankfurt is also nice


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Melbourne









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jase010/5039578615/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Chadoh25

LOVE Frankfurt!


----------



## Utente davvero.

Brasília, Federal Capital of Brazil:


----------



## christos-greece

*Tel Aviv, Israel*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/spinfly/4078450875/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/anitagould/4070435665/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3520792829/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/brigita_g/4772905102/in/photostream/


----------



## darknyt1

Makati, Metro Manila


IsaganiZenze said:


> taken by ruel941 from flickr


----------



## deekshith

Suncity said:


> _photos copyright gert hoefman_
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 3


cross posting from Indian thread


----------



## chris_maiden

*Buenos Aires* - Argentina


----------



## christos-greece

*Amsterdam, Holland*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4669176943/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4943148112/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5118189566/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5117587629/in/photostream/


----------



## capricorn2000

My photos of *Seatlle WA *taken Oct.17,2010


----------



## aster4000

wow, nice thread...
I like particularly that of Melbourne, Makati, Buenos Aires and Seattle.


----------



## christos-greece

*Nice, France*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jassy-50/5042375471/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/willsonworld/5034496493/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/emilylin/4894677899/in/photostream/


----------



## nacnuD 2:-)

*LEGAZPI CITY*


yranoa said:


> Source: Legazpi City & Albay Province Thread (Skyscrapercity)


----------



## RKC

omg buenos aires is endless! beautiful!! all cities lovely


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto*









http://www.urbantoronto.ca/showthread.php?t=1736


----------



## christos-greece

*Panama city, Panama*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/peace-on-earth_org/4972256931/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrewbrodhead/4478787083/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2837133655/in/photostream/


----------



## olahtipota

*athens-greece*









*towards athens airport - greece*


----------



## guinessbeer55

SEATTLE:


----------



## christos-greece

*Perth, Australia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/simondavies/5294190467/in/photostream/


----------



## BarcaMan

Seattle is astonishing!!


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/paytonc/5269547939/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5164692374/in/photostream/


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Tel Aviv - Yafo*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us




the south CBD area only


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5300540596/in/photostream/


----------



## indo30

bozhart said:


> *Jakarta at the end of 2010* :goodbye:
> 
> 1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7)


Mega Jakarta :cheers:


----------



## indo30

bozhart said:


> Northern Jakarta ...


Jakarta


----------



## indo30

Central Jakarta









West Jakarta


----------



## Chadoh25

Great photos!


----------



## christos-greece

*Canberra, Australia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/normanbear/2777327882/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2540020315/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mgrenner57/4716163128/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mgrenner57/4715521075/in/photostream/


----------



## LS Kim

São Paulo, Brazil


----------



## Wunderknabe

Gi-gan-tic..


Is there anywhere a number of highrises in Sao Paulo?

Must be 1000s..


----------



## christos-greece

*Cape Town, South Africa*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gricart/5125173148/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gricart/5125217809/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/g4gary/4827100424/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/g4gary/4826487775/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5338421378/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5049420671/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4974134910/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4974135574/in/photostream/


----------



## desertpunk

*Tucson Arizona*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## haikiller11

Sao Paulo is mg:


----------



## julesstoop

Ah  Finally found the right thread!
Utrecht, the Netherlands, 20-12-2010


----------



## christos-greece

*San Antonio, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lancecheungmedia/4080043026/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5035163419/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5035143853/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5035127127/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2732024691/in/photostream/


----------



## Spookvlieger

Small town where I live:

*Sint-Truiden, Belgium, (40.000)*


----------



## SASH

Photo taken from a plane by Dutch Forum Member 'Hello-Kitty' :cheers:
A part of Rotterdam (The Netherlands)


----------



## Wunderknabe

julesstoop said:


> Ah  Finally found the right thread!
> Utrecht, the Netherlands, 20-12-2010
> 
> http://lh5.ggpht.com/_QTZjZxsRNe0/TStXnyLqrPI/AAAAAAAACyY/9dJhH7ga3I0/s1280/Utrecht.jpg


Beautifuly captured! Really like that one.


----------



## isaidso

Perhaps a little to aerial, but here's Montreal looking east:

Click on photo to make it bigger.


----------



## christos-greece

*Las Vegas, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5350267573/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/oftheheart/5347061947/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5255502603/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5238137266/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5236172240/in/photostream/


----------



## boy261

what about New York in 40´s?

















http://architecture21st.webnode.sk/images/200000098-1a42f1a886-public
/22222.JPG

today


----------



## christos-greece

^^ It would be nice, but i cannot see them...


----------



## Feo

isaidso said:


> Perhaps a little to aerial


various photos shot from the sojuz station by the italian astronaut Paolo Nespoli

http://www.flickr.com/photos/magisstra/ :cheers:


----------



## LS Kim

*More São Paulo
*


----------



## christos-greece

*Manama, Bahrain*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4884943343/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4885541126/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4885540888/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4884938975/in/photostream/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

*Brisbane, Australia*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jumboaerial/5353386161/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jumboaerial/3201715135/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jumboaerial/3139130399/


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/hotu_matua/5093420694/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hotu_matua/5093400860/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/spartan_puma/4883268716/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hotu_matua/4543347284/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hotu_matua/4541468467/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/liamfarrugia/4767603570/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/leslievella64/5155522766/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/leslievella64/2351602641/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/colorgrinder/2048018397/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/colorgrinder/2047997817/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/helga_ni/4818067523/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dubovsky/4695172973/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/caspar_borkowsky/4628425057/in/photostream/


----------



## SASH

Valletta is wonderfull and has nice density!


----------



## Chadoh25

Cool!


----------



## Spookvlieger

*Barcelona, Spain*









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2556/4170730809_69190e5055.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3156/2698269184_a61ed60f97_o.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/archive/6/6d/20090515110053!Barcelona_skyline_2007.jpg









http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lbzznjdTIq1qemtsxo1_500.jpg


----------



## Spookvlieger

*Munich,Germany*









http://www.europeancastlestours.com/tours/bavaria/gallery/Nymphenburg_Aerial.jpg









http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_HXx0e6I2K...NuQ/s1600/1Ds03273_MUC_NymphenburgerHoefe.jpg









http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_HXx0e6I2K...AAABc/eBSmKZeoNMA/s1600/S2p42301_Muenchen.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

*Utrecht, Holland*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/siebeswart/5250940339/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/siebeswart/5250941073/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/siebeswart/5251539956/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/siebeswart/5251541692/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/siebeswart/5250939405/in/photostream/


----------



## Spookvlieger

Great pictures Christos!


----------



## NvkR

*Paris, France*

Front de Seine and Eiffel Tower








http://www.leuropevueduciel.com/images/diaporama/39.jpg

Bois de Vincennes








http://ladefense.free.fr/1/aerien/5.jpg

Stade Charlety








http://www.leuropevueduciel.com/photos-aeriennes/apercus/2006/T082345.jpg

Stade de France and Montmartre on the horizon








http://earthworm.online.fr/photos/paris/aerien/stade-de-france_IMGP0134mw.jpg

Multiple skylines








http://ladefense.free.fr/1/aerien/4.jpg

Tour Pleyel








http://www.ville-saint-denis.fr/directory/decouverte/habitants_et_quartiers/14_quartiers_de_saint-denis/photos_aeriennes/aerienne_pleyel.jpg

Chateau de Versailles








http://www.leuropevueduciel.com/photos-aeriennes/apercus/2004/N029058.jpg

Boulogne and La Defense in the distance








http://www.survoldefrance.fr/photos/highdef/22/22423.jpg


----------



## JuanPaulo

I don't understand the need to quote posts with large pictures. It only loads the page unnecessarily. :bash:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Recife, Brazil*

Photo by Cintia Azevedo









Photo by Raul Lopez









Photo by Raul Lopez









Photo by Raul Lopez


----------



## christos-greece

*Edmonton, Canada*

Edmonton from the Air by YellowNoodles, on Flickr


Edmonton (aerial, downtown, morning, southwest) by Spi11, on Flickr


Edmonton (aerial, downtown, morning, southeast)bb by Spi11, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*Kuala Lumpur*


nazrey said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5431193200/


----------



## JuanPaulo

I wonder what those yellowish green fields around Edmonton are? :dunno:


----------



## italiano_pellicano

amazing pics


----------



## christos-greece

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*

Buenos Aires, Argentina by LAXFlyer, on Flickr


aerial buenos aires by geoff.montes, on Flickr


Buenos Aires by Lep, on Flickr


Buenos Aires by Lep, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Amazing Buenos Aires. Its so spread out and dense! :nuts:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Malé, Maldives*

By Panoramio User lorisd









By Panoramio User tomekzwarszawy









By unknown author









by unknown author


----------



## Spookvlieger

JuanPaulo said:


> I wonder what those yellowish green fields around Edmonton are? :dunno:


Rape flowers....Used to produce plant oil. In spring and early summer France has a lot of these yellow fields...


----------



## isaidso

Isn't it canola?


----------



## Spookvlieger

^^ Yes that is a sort of rape 

I love it when driving with the car trough such fields


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Thank you!


*Puerto La Cruz, Venezuela*

Unknown Author









Unknown Author









Unknown Author









Unknown Author


----------



## Spookvlieger

^^ Great pictures...Strange how that avenue suddenly ends , or is there a tunnel?


----------



## JuanPaulo

joshsam said:


> Great pictures...Strange how that avenue suddenly ends , or is there a tunnel?


I know, it is strange. I don't think there is a tunnel there though :dunno:


----------



## AmstelBright

Part of the Eastern Docklands, Amsterdam, The Netherlands.


Luchtfoto van de Piet-Heinkade en kop van het Javaeiland by AmstelBright, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

JuanPaulo said:


> *Malé, Maldives*
> 
> By Panoramio User lorisd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Panoramio User tomekzwarszawy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By unknown author
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by unknown author



Awesome photos....:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*

Beautiful downtown Los Angeles by oobwoodman, on Flickr


Downtown Los Angeles, Aerial view by STERLINGDAVISPHOTO, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Nice shots of downtown LA :cheers:


----------



## SO143

Malé, Maldives makes our world more wonderful wow ..... haven't seen like that before


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Acapulco, Mexico*


Acapulco-by air -bye bye by jarnocan, on Flickr


Acapulco-276 by jarnocan, on Flickr


Bahia Acapulco by djcn0te, on Flickr









by Panoramio user Ricardo Garrido


----------



## Pfeuffer

Male is pretty dense ! and the Maldives are the most beautiful islands I have EVER seen in my whole life !! :cheers:


----------



## gabrielbabb

MEXICO CITY


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Bangkok, Thailand*


Bangkok Thailand by xjetflyer2001, on Flickr


Bangkok Skyline by Chapmanc123, on Flickr


Bangkok from above II by Kiewie, on Flickr


----------



## psth

Those pictures of BANGKOK , taken 4 years ago!


----------



## JuanPaulo

psth said:


> Those pictures of BANGKOK , taken 4 years ago!


You are welcomed to post new ones then :gunz:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Venice, Italy*









Venice from the Sky by l'oprà on Panoramio


Venice by AnotherOz, on Flickr









Venedig, approach by HBA on Panoramio


Venezia, Italia by Ricardo TG, on Flickr









Isola di S. Giorgio, S. Michele, e Murano, Venezia by papa golf on Panoramio









L'Arsenale, S. Michele e Murano by papa golf on Panoramio


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*

Kirribilli by Rory OBrien, on Flickr


Bridge, house, quay by Rory OBrien, on Flickr


Sydney from the air by itinerantlondoner, on Flickr


SYD - aeriel view by the slavko, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Sydney :drool:


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*

WCS_075 by Saulo Cruz, on Flickr


WCS_061 by Saulo Cruz, on Flickr


WCS_070 by Saulo Cruz, on Flickr


WCS_072 by Saulo Cruz, on Flickr


WCS_077 by Saulo Cruz, on Flickr


WCS_027 by Saulo Cruz, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Christos, you beat me to posting pictures of Brasilia! Here are two more from latinscrapers:


*Brasilia, Brasil*

by unknown author









by unknown author


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*

Miami by Jessica Dekle, on Flickr


Miami - aerial view...  by gauravava2003, on Flickr


Miami Beach from the air by Dan_DC, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Quito, Ecuador*



P1010098 by The Larch, on Flickr


UIO Quito Ecuador to LOH Loja TAME Airlines Embraer-170 Seat 18F June 8th 2009 by The Larch, on Flickr


UIO Quito Ecuador to LOH Loja June 8th 2009 TAME Airlines Embraer-170 Seat 18F by The Larch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tokyo, Japan*

Aerial View of Tokyo by liamcward, on Flickr


Twilight in Tokyo by MaineIslandGirl, on Flickr


More Tokyo Tower by MaineIslandGirl, on Flickr


Aerial views of Tokyo - scoping out the scene by MaineIslandGirl, on Flickr


Aerial views of Tokyo - toward Shinjuku by MaineIslandGirl, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland

nice shots :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## SO143

Tkyo skyline is way too huge and spreadout, it proves skyscrapers don't work unless they are clusters


----------



## christos-greece

*Casablanca, Morocco*

Casablanca 2 by cosmo45, on Flickr


Casablanca 1 by cosmo45, on Flickr


Aerial Picture of Casablanca by Erwyn van der Meer, on Flickr


----------



## cmasi

Asunción, Paraguay








from Facebook user Paraguay en Fotografías
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=419397&id=125054357541527


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Gibraltar, United Kingdom*


Gibraltar View by Alex Cowley, on Flickr


View of Gibraltar from the Rock by geordiekid, on Flickr


Gibraltar by Ben.Allison36, on Flickr


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

*Philadelphia*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/imagicdigital/5463416848/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


*Los Angeles*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/anomalous_a/5450550242/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


*London*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/micsworld/4739148933/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


*New York City*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/artolog/5381264290/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*

Venice - Aerial View by Joseph Hollick, on Flickr


Venice10 - Version 2 by pivariz, on Flickr


Venezia, Italia by Ricardo TG, on Flickr


IMG_6283 by Alexandre Bon, on Flickr


IMG_6291 by Alexandre Bon, on Flickr


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

*Milan, Italy*



BoardLord said:


> la metto anche sui vari thread che trattano ga-re-va
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us





pendolasco said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SO143

*New York City*


New York by pj5of6, on Flickr


----------



## brazilteen

*São Paulo-Brazil*


Aerial Photography, Sao Paulo, Brazil (192) por Armando Vernaglia, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nairobi, Kenya*

Just Another Nairobi Sunset by Truthslinger, on Flickr


Nairobi by Emanuele Pavarotti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Medellin, Colombia*

Medellin from above by itinerantlondoner, on Flickr


Medellin From Above by photosam88, on Flickr


medellin centro by mattjfleet, on Flickr


----------



## henry hill

>


Christos-greece this is a wonderful picture. I see this city for the first time in my life from this perspective. Amazing! :drool:


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*

warsaw by arnelsr, on Flickr


warsaw by arnelsr, on Flickr


warsaw by arnelsr, on Flickr


warsaw by arnelsr, on Flickr


----------



## melrocks50

*Bangkok, Thailand*

















Bangkok nights by filib, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ That first aerial of Bangkok is simply STUNNING! :cheers:


----------



## SO143

Italy cities look great from the air


----------



## eddeux

JuanPaulo said:


> ^^ That first aerial of Bangkok is simply STUNNING! :cheers:


+1 bangkok is always breath-taking.


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*

Dubai aerial 6 Burj Khalifa by David Sejrup, on Flickr


Dubai lights up by momentaryawe.com, on Flickr


North Dubai by Skept, on Flickr


Untitled by nonmadame, on Flickr


North Dubai by Skept, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tunis, Tunisia*

Panoramique du centre de Tunis by Tab59, on Flickr


Panoramique Cité Olympique de Tunis by Tab59, on Flickr


Panoramique Avenue Mohamed V, centre de Tunis by Tab59, on Flickr


Panoramique de la Cherguia et cité El Khadra à Tunis by Tab59, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

London by night, aerial photo by adrian, acediscovery, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

New York City Manhattan skyline aerial view by Songquan Deng, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

New York City Manhattan skyline aerial view by Songquan Deng, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

New York City Manhattan skyline aerial view by Songquan Deng, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Quito, Ecuador*


P1010117 by The Larch, on Flickr


P1010113 by The Larch, on Flickr


----------



## AcesHigh

Belo Horizonte








by Bob Omena

Campinas 
















by Gil Pagliarini


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*

Toronto and CN Tower Construction by blackievine, on Flickr


Toronto Aerial by cfloryan, on Flickr


----------



## Iggis

Moscow by night


----------



## Nouvellecosse

christos-greece said:


> *Toronto, Canada*


Wow, that must be from almost 40 years ago!!

:ancient:


----------



## SO143

090604_Toronto_008 by curtisdalejensen, on Flickr


Toronto032810 by jkozik, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

The Peak by roomman, on Flickr


Hong Kong from the plane by Parka81, on Flickr


----------



## Guaporense

joshsam said:


> Small town where I live:
> 
> *Sint-Truiden, Belgium, (40.000)*


Great!

:banana::banana::banana::cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Guaporense

SO143 said:


> Toronto032810 by jkozik, on Flickr


How Chicago like toronto looks in this picture!:cheers::banana::banana: (sarcasm!)


----------



## christos-greece

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*

Kuala Lumpur - sunrize from 10,000m by jamieo53, on Flickr


2010_ac_kl709 by Wellsman2010, on Flickr


KUALA LUMPUR AERIAL VIEW by emike82, on Flickr


----------



## Iggis

Hong Kong looks totally incredible, been there a year ago, couldnt stop watching the city from that point! Cant wait to be back again, fantastic city!


----------



## christos-greece

Some aerial views of Hong Kong...:
*Hong Kong, China*

Hong Kong - Aerial View by cnmark, on Flickr


central by 4D images, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

Nice and Mountains by kamjey, on Flickr


Nice City View by kamjey, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

*London*

Over London by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tokyo, Japan*

Tokyo from the Air by chee_hian, on Flickr


Looking toward Omotesando and Shinjuku by MaineIslandGirl, on Flickr


Japan Heli 2011-02-25 (3) by Matt Cope, on Flickr


Can't get enough of that Tokyo Tower by MaineIslandGirl, on Flickr

RIP for the victims of the morning earthquake and tsumani followed


----------



## SO143

^^ Many Great Photos, Christos :applause:


I've got the blues... by ecstaticist, on Flickr


----------



## Junior BH

BELO HORIZONTE (also known as BH) - Minas Gerais State - Brazil




































































































BELO HORIZONTE (also known as BH) - Minas Gerais State - Brazil (continuation)













































































































Shots from Skyscrapercity users: PietroBH, Gutooo, Pegasusbsb27, Charles BHZ, Fred BH, Junior BH - Hosted on Photobucket.


----------



## christos-greece

*Dusseldorf, Germany*

Panorama della città visto dalla Torre delle telecomunicazioni by MadGrin, on Flickr


Panorama della città visto dalla Torre delle telecomunicazioni by MadGrin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Caracas, Venezuela*

Caracas desde El Avila. by Victor - Caracas, on Flickr


Nefeskesen_kusbakisi_foto_16 by Ihtiyar Ceviz, on Flickr


il cielo e la terra e tutte l'altre cose by globevisions , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tel Aviv, Israel*

Tel_Aviv_aerial by DEBKAJON, on Flickr


Jaffa_and_Tel_Aviv_aerial_from_south1,_tb121704869sr by TelAvivLife, on Flickr


----------



## gabrielbabb

amazing pictures!


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*

P1050829 by taigatrommelchen, on Flickr


P1050825 by taigatrommelchen, on Flickr


----------



## Karl1587

*UK Cities*

MANCHESTER








LIVERPOOL








COVENTRY


----------



## Nuwanda

*Wellington, New Zealand*


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*

Hong Kong - Aerial View by cnmark, on Flickr


central by 4D images, on Flickr


Hong Kong by anam_uk, on Flickr


Aerial View of Hong Kong in 2006 by richardwonghk 2, on Flickr


----------



## Nuwanda

*Auckland, New Zealand*


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

*Sydney, Australia*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5533990620/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5533990780/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sheetbrains/5440617583/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Awesome aerial photos from Sydney


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Sydney CBD (and some of the other skylines within Sydney) by me



*Approaching the city*











*Chatswood*











*Gore Hill / St. Leonards*











*North Sydney*











*Harbour Bridge / Opera House*











*Sydney CBD (North)*











*Sydney CBD (South)*


----------



## SO143

New York City aerial view by Songquan Deng, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Rosario, Argentina*

Unknown Author









Unknown Author


----------



## gabrielbabb

Mexico, Toluca and Cuernavaca Cities from above OMFG


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*

Aerial view, Barcelona by Samanthafneal, on Flickr


view from montjuic III by rain's child ♫, on Flickr


everything is illuminated by rain's child ♫, on Flickr


view from montjuic I by rain's child ♫, on Flickr


view from montjuic II by rain's child ♫, on Flickr


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Tel Aviv - Yafo*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## abrandao

*Maceio, Brazil*


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*

Paris, France by Maya Julius, on Flickr


Paris by the elephant's child, on Flickr


Paris by the elephant's child, on Flickr


Paris Bercy by Mortimer62, on Flickr


Paris Est by Mortimer62, on Flickr


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Some pics of *Milano* by Santa_



Santa_ said:


> Gallaratese
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalle parti dell'Oncologico
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milanofiori Nord
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> l'immensa Lorenteggio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "ghetto" di via Segneri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.le Rosa e Corvetto


----------



## World 2 World

*Kuala Lumpur*



nazrey said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/pakcikrahmat/3504859696/


----------



## Wunderknabe

Impressive.

Milano looks bigger than I thought.

And Paris uniformity (most buldings seem to be white) is amazing.


----------



## JoSin

Singapore:
































http://www.flickr.com/photos/sndgrss/5099055031/sizes/l/
In the last photo you can actually see the whole island of Singapore. 5 million people on this small island.


----------



## Cauê

Wunderknabe said:


> Impressive.
> 
> *Milano* looks *bigger* than I thought.
> 
> *And Paris* uniformity (most buldings seem to be white) is *amazing.*


I agree


----------



## Cauê

Loved all pictures...


----------



## Cauê

Tree aerial pictures of the "Aterro do Flamengo" (Flamengo Park), the most beautiful park in Rio de Janeiro (near the SugarLoaf, Guanabara Bay and Rio de Janeiro Downtown):


E o Rio continua lindo por Rodrigo_Soldon, no Flickr


E o Rio continua lindo por Rodrigo_Soldon, no Flickr


E o Rio continua lindo por Rodrigo_Soldon, no Flickr


----------



## gabrielbabb

MEXICO CITY
from mexican forumers, flickr and panoramio


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*

Vancouver, BC Aerial View by [email protected], on Flickr


Untitled by oyam., on Flickr


Aerial view of Vancouver by Zanzibargirl, on Flickr


Vancouver Stanley Park & Downtown Aerial  by Landsea Tours & Adventures, on Flickr


Vancouver 2011 by AEROPLOT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Edmonton, Canada*

5433 Edmonton Winter by SBA John Wiley, on Flickr


Aerial View of Edmonton, Alberta, Canada  by Striderv, on Flickr


Edmonton (aerial, downtown, morning, southwest) by Spi11, on Flickr


Edmonton (aerial, downtown, morning, southeast)bb by Spi11, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25

I love the one of Vancouver in the winter!


----------



## SO143

London at night London Eye by david j marsh, on Flickr


London at night London Eye by david j marsh, on Flickr


London at night London Eye by david j marsh, on Flickr



London at night London Eye by david j marsh, on Flickr


----------



## Ni3lS

Just shot one this evening..

The West of Rotterdam:


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*

downtown san francisco by amandab729, on Flickr


the golden gate bridge by amandab729, on Flickr


from above by slipper clutch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beirut, Lebanon*

Beirut aerial by Constantinette, on Flickr


P1040411 by taigatrommelchen, on Flickr


Aerial shot of Beirut and AUB by AUB Alumni, on Flickr


Aerial shot of Beirut and AUB by AUB Alumni, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

Berlin Cityscape by diptanandana, on Flickr


----------



## AR87

*Nice, France*



























By Maciej _https://picasaweb.google.com/MacSeeFoot_


----------



## SO143

*Bern*








By www.en.wikipedia.com/bern


----------



## AR87

from www.upload.wikimedia.org


----------



## christos-greece

*Cartagena, Colombia*
Aerial View of Bahia de Cartagena by dubbypaws, on Flickr

Aerial View of Bocagrande, Cartagena by dubbypaws, on Flickr


----------



## SO143




----------



## Spookvlieger

^^Nice renders...But i think it's better if they where real pictures...


----------



## SO143

Those are real pictures taken from a helicopter


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Porta Nuova dall'Aereo by skymino, on Flickr

Porta Nuova Dall'Aereo Closer by skymino, on Flickr


----------



## Kenwen

nice milan shot!!!I love chaotic skyline


----------



## SO143

Milan has great skyline, i love it :cheers1:


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

*Melbourne, Australia*









SSC member *asdfg*









http://images.airforce.gov.au/fotoweb/Grid.fwx?search=%28IPTC025%20contains%20%28A21%29%29








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5577702920/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/t_img/5232307223/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5367939681/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/far-beyond-driven/5612499975/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

*Sydney, Australia*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jase010/5584527762/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sheetbrains/5440617583/sizes/l/in/photostream/


*Brisbane, Australia*









meriton.com


----------



## lunacity

São Paulo


----------



## christos-greece

*Hamburg, Germany*

<!--:en-->2011 Europe "green" Capital Hamburg <!--:--><!--:TR-->2011 Avrupa "yeşil" Başkenti Hamburg<!--:--> by Architecture of Life, on Flickr


Luftbilder, Aerial views, Hamburg by arajufotoblog, on Flickr


Luftbilder, Aerial views, Hamburg by arajufotoblog, on Flickr


Luftbilder, Aerial views, Hamburg by arajufotoblog, on Flickr


----------



## crossboneka

*Metro Manila*


darknyt1 said:


> Metro Manila skyline by dvpanganiban


----------



## SO143

Canary Wharf and the City of London in smog by Kaiho_, on Flickr


----------



## Saul Silver

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> *Melbourne, Australia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSC member *asdfg*
> 
> That tall building on the right of this picture is one funky motherf*****


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*

South Bangkok HDR by xjetflyer2001, on Flickr


Down Town View by Daily Travel Photos .::. Pius Lee, on Flickr


Bangkok from above by ProjectExplorer.org, on Flickr


Bangkok from above by ProjectExplorer.org, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*

Home, Sweet Home by Francisco André, on Flickr


Arriving to Lisbon by lavender., on Flickr


Lisbon  by EricP2x, on Flickr


Lisbon aerial, May-June 2010 007 by Gig Harmon, on Flickr


Lisbon aerial,, May-June 2010 009 by Gig Harmon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Napoli, Italy*

aerial view of Naples Bay by King Midas Touch*, on Flickr


Untitled by Gastev, on Flickr


Ciao Napoli ... : ( by briethe, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

Buenos Aires, Argentina


AEP Buenos Aires to MVD Montevideo Argentina Uruguay Aerolineas Argentinas March 16th 2011 Boeing B737-700 Economy Class Seat 12F by The Larch, on Flickr


AEP Buenos Aires to MVD Montevideo Argentina Uruguay Aerolineas Argentinas March 16th 2011 Boeing B737-700 Economy Class Seat 12F by The Larch, on Flickr


AEP Buenos Aires to MVD Montevideo Argentina Uruguay Aerolineas Argentinas March 16th 2011 Boeing B737-700 Economy Class Seat 12F by The Larch, on Flickr


AEP Buenos Aires to MVD Montevideo Argentina Uruguay Aerolineas Argentinas March 16th 2011 Boeing B737-700 Economy Class Seat 12F by The Larch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Riyadh, Saudi Arabia*

Aerial View of Riyadh [HDR] by Bakar_88, on Flickr


View from the Kingdom Tower by Luke Robinson, on Flickr


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

*Milano, Italy*



AndreaF said:


> Le foto le ho fatte domenica. L'aria non era limpidissima, però non sono male.
> Se vi piacciono potete prenderle, tagliarle, fotoshopparle, farci render, ripubblicarle a vostro nome, quello che volete!
> Ciao!!
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*

Fly day by alobos flickr, on Flickr


Santiago de Chile - Aérea by Fabro - Max, on Flickr


Santiago - Aérea by Fabro - Max, on Flickr


----------



## Spookvlieger

*Brussels, Belgium*

View from city center towards North District.









http://www.imgdumper.nl/uploads3/4d3db41d8d16b/4d3db41d6f0f1-Brussel_2.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*

Rotterdam Port Aerial by Rolandito., on Flickr


IMG_0085 by fast_eddie, on Flickr


P1010191 by Peter Mannak, on Flickr


P1010157 by Peter Mannak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Den Haag, Holland*

FILE nummer by Siebe Swart Aerial Photography Luchtfotografie, on Flickr


FILE nummer by Siebe Swart Aerial Photography Luchtfotografie, on Flickr


FILE nummer by Siebe Swart Aerial Photography Luchtfotografie, on Flickr


FILE nummer by Siebe Swart Aerial Photography Luchtfotografie, on Flickr


FILE nummer by Siebe Swart Aerial Photography Luchtfotografie, on Flickr


----------



## RKC

Budapest: district XIII (and district III in the distance on the other side of the Danube)








http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/9330645.jpg


----------



## dj4life

*Malmö, Sweden*

the old city:




























And the new, sustainable, city center: 



















Actually, this year is the 10th after the largest sustainable transformations have been started:

(c) Joakim Lloyd Raboff


----------



## anak_mm

*Makati, Philippines*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/duskoalmosa/5660167667/


----------



## anak_mm

d.p... sorrry


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*

Miami at 10 Thousand Feet by dan.montesi, on Flickr


Miami Downtown view - Florida - USA by Eric Demarcq, on Flickr


Miami - aerial view...  by gauravava2003, on Flickr


Miami Aerial by Lucie Maru, on Flickr


----------



## xussep80

Barcelona at night:



zetanol said:


> Vistas desde un famoso hotel de BCN:


----------



## woutero

Great thread!

Amsterdam:


----------



## going-higher

*Saigon, Vietnam* 




















By: huevietnam


----------



## going-higher

*Hanoi, Vietnam *









By: dnq280988


----------



## christos-greece

*Caracas, Venezuela*

Caracas by andre_tancredi, on Flickr


Caracas by andre_tancredi, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*La Paz, Bolivia*


La Paz from the sky by Mick Byrne, on Flickr


Bolivia APR11 by Oliday_Pics, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

*LONDON*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5710164280/sizes/l/in/photostream/
Copyright All rights reserved by dpe74








Copyright All rights reserved by dpe74









Copyright All rights reserved by dpe74









Copyright All rights reserved by dpe74









Copyright All rights reserved by dpe74










Copyright All rights reserved by dpe74









All rights reserved by dpe74









All rights reserved by dpe74









All rights reserved by dpe74










All rights reserved by dpe74









All rights reserved by dpe74









All rights reserved by dpe74









All rights reserved by dpe74









All rights reserved by dpe74









All rights reserved by dpe74










All rights reserved by dpe74


----------



## spiralout

Melbourne









http://media.lonelyplanet.com/lpimg/28438/28438-15/preview.jpg









http://www.floodslicer.com.au/library/folio/sm/fifty_albert/v12_hamt6654_50_albert_aerial_a3rgb.jpg









http://resources1.news.com.au/images/2011/01/25/1225994/307097-melbourne-park-redevelopment.jpg

















http://www.shamozzle.com/MelbourneC...tMelbourneCentralTallestBuildingsPhotoPic.jpg

http://twistedsifter.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/melbourne-australia-skyline-aerial.jpg









http://www.kettering.edu/alumni/images/GrandHyattMelbourne_lg.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

*Tel Aviv, Israel*

Tel_Aviv_aerial by DEBKAJON, on Flickr


Coming in for a landing by jglsongs, on Flickr


Tel Aviv from the air by jglsongs, on Flickr


----------



## Spookvlieger

Those pics of london are amazing!


----------



## JayT

How awesome is this thread. Thanks to everyone that contributed. I could spend hours going though these pics and exploring world cities from the air. 

Love it!!


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*

Chicago by __Dori__, on Flickr


2011_03_02_slc-phx-bos_436 by dsearls, on Flickr


2011_03_02_slc-phx-bos_432 by dsearls, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Quito, Ecuador*


DSC05667.JPG by June Safran, on Flickr


Sarah's pictures of Vilcabamba including the flight by The Larch, on Flickr


Quito from the air by talentless, on Flickr


Quito from the air by talentless, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Thessaloniki, Greece*

Thessaloniki, aerial view of the city and Kaftatzoglio Stadium, Greece by tg250607, on Flickr


Thessaloniki, city and Aristoteles Square, Greece by tg250607, on Flickr


Thessaloniki by ♥ black of hearts ♫, on Flickr


----------



## Spookvlieger

Topaas said:


> 19-07-2010:
> 
> 1. View of Antwerp and his port during a flight form Milan to Amsterdam
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 4.


Thanks to Topaas


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*

Welcome to Istanbul by runswithscissors, on Flickr


Overlooking the Golden Horn, Istanbul, Turkey 3 by pishtii, on Flickr


Istanbul from above by Can Burak, on Flickr


istanul_aerial_air_luft_aufnahme_halic by magnificient, on Flickr


----------



## AR87

Dębica, Poland Population: 48 000






















































by blog.tyrpin.pl


----------



## gabrielbabb

edit


----------



## alitezar

TEHRAN

by Jeff




























by Emaitolevi










By Idiot Frog



















by Raminh










by David



















by Cubebe










by Hassan




























by Kioomars


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*

PA118000 by bede irvine, on Flickr


PA118003 by bede irvine, on Flickr


PA097705 by bede irvine, on Flickr


----------



## gabrielbabb

3 picture of the north-central zone of Mexico City (seen from West to East)


----------



## serhat

Istanbul, Turkey



icy said:


>





icy said:


> *Isles*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Istinye*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sarayburnu*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hagia Sophia and Sultan Ahmet Mosque-Historical Peninsula*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bogazici University*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rumeli Fortress*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Altunizade* (via view of Uludag Mountain Bursa)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Source: from a forum website internet_





icy said:


> *Bozdogan Aqueduct*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Grand Bazaar
> *





Erhan said:


> by Mr-Jalili
> 
> Original picture (bigger) http://v11.lscache4.c.bigcache.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/52470338.jpg


----------



## serhat

Istanbul, Turkey



Arda_1923 said:


> Heart Of İstanbul by ardac, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Haydarpaşa Port by ardac, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Haydarpaşa Terminus by ardac, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Heart Of Kadıköy by ardac, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 2nd Bridge (FSM Köprüsü) by ardac, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 1st Bridge (Boğaziçi Köprüsü) by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## MR. Bacon

*The Hague*

Thanks to EURO 



















[/QUOTE]


And Cyatheaceae








pic: cyatheaceae, www.flickr.com


----------



## christos-greece

*Palma de Mallorca, Spain*

Vista aérea de Palma de Mallorca by j.labrado, on Flickr


Vista aérea de Palma de Mallorca by j.labrado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Juan, Puerto Rico*

San Juan, Puerto Rico by blainefisher, on Flickr


Downtown San Juan by PhilaMike, on Flickr


Old San Juan by PhilaMike, on Flickr


2010-08 Puerto Rico 204 by maggiot, on Flickr


----------



## Spookvlieger

Amazing pictures!, doing a good job christos!


----------



## christos-greece

*Arles, France*

Above Arles and the Rhone River, Provence, France by cocoi_m, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*

Marseille by robonline, on Flickr


Marseilles by alexander_boden, on Flickr


Vle - Marseille by Howard., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rome, Italy*

Rome from the airplane by city_scapes, on Flickr


Rome from the airplane by city_scapes, on Flickr


P9246491 by bede irvine, on Flickr


Aerial View of the Altar of the Nation, Rome, Italy by Striderv, on Flickr


P9246489 by bede irvine, on Flickr


----------



## Spookvlieger

Nice pics!
Wow, the 5th one is really old, those fields in the back are long gone!


----------



## jumping_jack

more...



by michele bianchi



by joplin


----------



## christos-greece

*Patra, Greece*








http://www.airphotos.gr/









http://www.airphotos.gr/









http://www.airphotos.gr/









http://www.airphotos.gr/


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*

Navy Pier / Chicago by pixeldrops, on Flickr


Chicago_Downtown_Aerial_View by williamschutte, on Flickr


The View from Sears Tower by Wyoming_Jackrabbit, on Flickr


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Jerusalem, Israel
*

by justavessel flickr



by Ben Tov Archive











Israel Knesset and the Israel Museum



Yad Va Shem


----------



## Orange Alert!

*L O N D O N*


----------



## Wunderknabe

Great Pix of London :applause:


----------



## oliver999

BY悠草


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece* (part II)








http://www.airphotos.gr/









http://www.airphotos.gr/









http://www.airphotos.gr/









http://www.airphotos.gr/









http://www.airphotos.gr/

Piraeus:








http://www.airphotos.gr/









http://www.airphotos.gr/









http://www.airphotos.gr/









http://www.airphotos.gr/









http://www.airphotos.gr/









http://www.airphotos.gr/









http://www.airphotos.gr/


----------



## Iluminat

^^Looks like some Latin American city with Tokyo-sized buildings, quite weird.


----------



## autskai

So much smog


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*

the urbanity of the evening by mugley, on Flickr


prisoner of the city by mugley, on Flickr


the urbanity of the evening #3 by mugley, on Flickr


the urbanity of the evening #2 by mugley, on Flickr


----------



## daisyrow11

Nice Melbourne photos. The huge sprawl of Athens is always surprising to me. I've visited the city before & it's still shocking every time I see it.


----------



## Chadoh25

Melbourne is beautiful!


----------



## potiz81

christos-greece said:


> *Athens, Greece* (part II)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.airphotos.gr/




























































Athens' density is so cool!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thanks for posting more photos about Athens kay:

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*

The Heart of KL by 2121studio, on Flickr


Kuala Lumpur from air by 2121studio, on Flickr


Kuala Lumpur - sunrize from 10,000m by jamieo53, on Flickr


----------



## deekshith

Delhi



deekshith said:


> Citywalk & Co. by code_martial, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Qutub Minar by code_martial, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DF Skyway by code_martial, on Flickr





deekshith said:


> Under-Construction Mall by code_martial, on Flickr


Noida



deekshith said:


> NOIDA by code_martial, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*

Bangkok Overview 2011 by xjetflyer2001, on Flickr


South Bangkok HDR by xjetflyer2001, on Flickr


Bangkok by Ballistic Eye Ball, on Flickr


Bangkok skyline by Ballistic Eye Ball, on Flickr


Thailand 2011 by Johnny Lang, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Stockholm, Sweden*:

(c) panoramio.com










Balloon in Stockholm by kevensso, on Flickr


Air balloon by Acampada, on Flickr

Source: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/48516272

Some close-ups: 

(c) eniro.se









(c) eniro.se









(c) eniro.se









(c) eniro.se









(c) eniro.se









(c) eniro.se









(c) eniro.se


----------



## christos-greece

*Boston, U.S.A.*

boston from above by marqkay, on Flickr


The Harbor by mbasu1, on Flickr


Boston Skyline by Chris Taleye, on Flickr


----------



## Galro

*Oslo, Norway.*









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/51723844









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/18204427.jpg









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/18204434









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/32373244.jpg









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:St._Hanshaugen_aerial.jpg









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wilhelmja/4729863515/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Torshov_arial.jpg









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/18205430.jpg


----------



## RKC

Budapest, Hungary









http://m.blog.hu/ob/obudai/image/2009/bekas_zwick2.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3279/3031704835_90be677184_b.jpg









http://www.schefferj.ps.hu/images/Hungary/Bp_Air/20080814_Budapest1_800.jpg









http://www.schefferj.ps.hu/images/Hungary/Bp_Air/2008_Varos1_800.jpg









http://www.schefferj.ps.hu/images/Hungary/Bp_Air/20080814_Budapest3_JanosHegyiKilato_800.jpg









http://www.schefferj.ps.hu/images/Hungary/Bp_Air/2008_AirBudapest1_800.jpg









http://www.schefferj.ps.hu/images/Hungary/Bp_Air/Budapest3_800.jpg









http://www.schefferj.ps.hu/images/Hungary/Bp_Air/2008_BudapestHavas1_800.jpg









http://www.privatepilot.hu/wp-content/gallery/fotoalbum/11ker.jpg









http://www.privatepilot.hu/wp-content/gallery/fotoalbum/szabadsagter.jpg


----------



## lafreak84

christos-greece said:


> *Boston, Canada*


That's Massachusetts not Canada.


----------



## christos-greece

*Tehran, Iran*

6476. View of Tehran from Plane by Ensie & Matthias, on Flickr


6479.ViewFromPlane.AzadiTower by Ensie & Matthias, on Flickr


6475.ViewFromPlane by Ensie & Matthias, on Flickr


6477. View From Plane. Vajieh's Apartment by Ensie & Matthias, on Flickr


----------



## RKC

Oslo pics are nice!


----------



## World 2 World

*KL*



nazrey said:


> An Urban Jungle by Prem Kandasamy, on Flickr


----------



## potiz81

More Athens:


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

*Sydney, Australia*


Sydney's Inner West by Dietmar Down Under, on Flickr

Sydney skyline from the coast by pommypaul, on Flickr

Bondi Beach, Australia by pommypaul, on Flickr

Above Sydney by H. Evan Miller, on Flickr

Rose Bay looking south by Rory OBrien, on Flickr

Sydney descent  by mpeacey, on Flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5759101783/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Sydney Harbor - An Aerial View by Vijay Anand ., on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Recife, Pernambuco, Brazil*


Guararapes International Airport - Recife, Pernambuco by Visit Brasil, on Flickr


Recife from the air by Guilherme Jófili, on Flickr


Vista aérea da Praia de Boa Viagem by Recife te Quer, on Flickr


Recife-Pe by Carlos Teixeira SDS1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Liverpool, U.K.*

Liverpool - aerial view by alancookson, on Flickr


B0996_DSC0676_LR.JPG by MillsMedia, on Flickr


The Marina - Liverpool - Aerial view by alancookson, on Flickr


B0996_DSC0679_LR.JPG by MillsMedia, on Flickr


B0996_DSC0685_LR.JPG by MillsMedia, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

....


----------



## JuanPaulo

Nice aerials of Liverpool Christos. I had never seen it from the air. kay:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, Illinois, USA*


Aerial view of Chicago by robertbogdon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Antonio (Texas), U.S.A.*

Skyline of San Antonio, Texas by SkylineScenes, on Flickr


The Alamodome San Antonio, Texas Aerial by SkylineScenes, on Flickr


San Antonio by N172DL, on Flickr


San Antonio by N172DL, on Flickr


San Antonio by N172DL, on Flickr


San Antonio by N172DL, on Flickr


San Antonio by N172DL, on Flickr


----------



## PanaManiac

*Aerial tour of Panama City*


----------



## JuanPaulo

San Antonio's downtown has grown considerably in the last decade. Thanks for posting Christos. :cheers:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Kathmandu, Nepal*


Nepal Himalaya EBC trek by NSKK, on Flickr


views atop Nagarjun hill in Kathmandu by hshuldman, on Flickr


kathmandu from the air by mark.larrimore, on Flickr


Overview of Kathmandu by Fair Chance Nepal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New Orleans (Louisiana), U.S.A.*

Downtown New Orleans, Louisiana Skyline Aerial by SkylineScenes, on Flickr


French Quarter, New Orleans by SkylineScenes, on Flickr


French Quarter Aerial, New Orleans, Louisiana by SkylineScenes, on Flickr


Aerial of the Downtown New Orleans, Louisiana Skyline by SkylineScenes, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Bogota, Cundinamarca, Colombia*









Foto aérea Maloka by Foto Rudolf S.A., on Panoramio









Foto aérea cra 7a con 147 by Foto Rudolf S.A., on Panoramio









Foto aérea Av Boyaca calle 80 by Foto Rudolf S.A., on Panoramio









Foto aérea calle 100 Autp norte by Foto Rudolf S.A., on Panoramio









Foto aérea Teusaquillo by Foto Rudolf S.A., on Panoramio









Foto aérea Carrefour calle 80 by Foto Rudolf S.A., on Panoramio









Untitled by Foto Rudolf S.A., on Panoramio


----------



## 4h3

*Around Riau Province, Sumatera, Indonesia*









source

*Banten / Jakarta, Indonesia*









source


----------



## christos-greece

*Panama city, Panama*

Panama City, Panama. by berkuspic, on Flickr


Aerial View of Panama City by peace-on-earth.org, on Flickr


Aerial View of Panama City 2 by Giacomo01, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25

Love those photos of Liverpool and New Orleans!


----------



## ThatDarnSacramentan

*Sacramento, CA:
*


Summer in the City 3 by C.M. Keiner, on Flickr


Summer in the City 2 by C.M. Keiner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*

Under Mt. Baker by ecstaticist, on Flickr


Vancouver by Marcanadian, on Flickr


Vancouver by ecstaticist, on Flickr


False Creek Bridges by ecstaticist, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

Amazing Vancouver shots! WOW! :eek2:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Brasilia, Federal District, Brazil*









Vista aérea de Brasília by Augusto Areal on infobrasilia


Aéreas - Brasília 30/06/07 by Christian R. Jarry, on Flickr


Brasilia aerea by Rafael Castro Bittencourt, on Flickr


home by schietti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seville, Spain*

Sony HX7V Seville from the air by Ulises PFI, on Flickr


IMG_1930 by carlosescolastico.com, on Flickr


IMG_1747 by carlosescolastico.com, on Flickr


IMG_1868 by carlosescolastico.com, on Flickr


IMG_1508 by carlosescolastico.com, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

Amazing Seville shots. I did not know the city had all those beautiful bridges. Thanks for sharing Christos.


----------



## ww_lodz

Łódź, Poland


Maikendo said:


>


----------



## christos-greece

*Honolulu, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*

Pearl Harbor Aerial View by racketrx, on Flickr


IMG_3365 by digitonin, on Flickr


Waikiki Beach l by AEROPLOT, on Flickr


Waikiki from on high by BarryFackler, on Flickr


Honolulu by racketrx, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Wow! Good finds Christos! I can see my house on the 4th picture! :cheers:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*La Paz, Bolivia*


ChuquiagoMarka by SamyRendón, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Antwerp, Belgium*

Antwerpen Aerial by Rolandito., on Flickr


Antwerpen by Koen BL, on Flickr


Antwerpen, oude stad uit de lucht by Koen BL, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Mexico City, Federal District, Mexico*


Skyline lejano de Reforma by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Campestre Churubusco by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Vista áerea del Paseo de la Reforma by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


CMN Siglo XXI desde el aire by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Ciudad Satélite by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Skyline de Insurgentes, Ciudad de México by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Cuenca, Azuay, Ecuador*


Cuenca: Vista aérea del Centro Histórico by ovpm, on Flickr


CUENCA, VISTA AÉREA by Presidencia de la República del Ecuador, on Flickr


Cuenca - Vista Aerea by André Maier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*

Lisbon aerial views by textlad, on Flickr


Lisbon aerial views by textlad, on Flickr


Lisbon from above by fjordaan, on Flickr


Portugal by Lucie Maru, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25

Great updates!


----------



## crskyline

JuanPaulo said:


> *Honolulu, Hawaii, USA*
> 
> 
> Honolulu by Tarquin Photography, on Flickr



Wow, Honolulu looks so modern. Many of the buildings are from 1960s and 1970s, but looks incredibly new and modern.


----------



## christos-greece

*Dusseldorf, Germany*

Panorama della città visto dalla Torre delle telecomunicazioni by MadGrin, on Flickr


Rheinkienbrucke, Rhientrum Dusseldorf & Landtag von Nordhein-Westfalen by Dwro8ea, on Flickr


Over Dusseldorf by Dwro8ea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*

Erzsébet Híd by KomiKite, on Flickr


Budapest, Margit-sziget, 2010 by Bana Peter, on Flickr


Budapest aerial 2010 -2 by Romeodesign, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

I agree, beautiful aerial pic of Honolulu....thanks.:cheers2:


----------



## Chadoh25

Budapest is beautiful!


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Quito, Pichincha, Ecuador*


Adiós a Quito con Cotopaxi by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Adiós a Quito by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Norte de Quito desde el aire by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Norte industrial de Quito by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*

aerial photo of Oslo 2 by Jarand Midtgaard, on Flickr


aerial photo of Oslo 5 by Jarand Midtgaard, on Flickr


aerial photo of Oslo 3 by Jarand Midtgaard, on Flickr


Bjørvika by wilhelmja, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*

Toronto skyline by kenjet, on Flickr


Toronto by air 01 by Vitodens, on Flickr


Toronto Downtown - Aerial View by ♥ Midnight ☆ Stardust ♥, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25

^^ Great photos! I was there for Canada Day in July!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thanks Chad


----------



## christos-greece

*Napoli, Italy*

Untitled by Gastev, on Flickr


aerial view of Naples Bay by King Midas Touch*, on Flickr


Bella Napoli by briethe, on Flickr


Salerno and Naples weekend 2010 - 17.jpg by David Ooms, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25

^^ Cool!


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

aerial view of the city by CISabroad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*

From Sydney with Love... by dantejaviergo, on Flickr


Central Business District by dantejaviergo, on Flickr


Sydney by mickojames, on Flickr


Port Jackson / North Shore, NSW, Australia by Kvasir79, on Flickr


Sydney Harbor - An Aerial View by Vijay Anand ., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Detroit, U.S.A.*

Aerial Detroit-6 by tleparskas, on Flickr


Aerial Detroit-7 by tleparskas, on Flickr


IMG_9759 by tleparskas, on Flickr


IMG_9724 by tleparskas, on Flickr


IMG_9720 by tleparskas, on Flickr


Aerial Detroit-4 by tleparskas, on Flickr


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Tel - Aviv*
by kitchenerlord/flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Washington DC, U.S.A.*

White House & Ellipse by tim.perdue, on Flickr


Aerial, The Capital by La Citta Vita, on Flickr


National Mall West by tim.perdue, on Flickr


----------



## wombat king45

why is the pool at Lincoln memorial drained?


----------



## christos-greece

*Mombasa, Kenya*

678372804506.jpg by Searching For Sublime, on Flickr


Mombasa Harbour, Kenya by eutrophication&hypoxia, on Flickr


Mombasa by oledoe, on Flickr


----------



## RKC

I'm allways gobsmacked by this building... and not in a positive way... why would any city do this to it's view is beyond me.


christos-greece said:


> *Detroit, U.S.A.*
> 
> 
> IMG_9720 by tleparskas, on Flickr


----------



## alheaine

*Metro Manila, Philippines*


















^^
the contiguous Metro Manila skyline as seen from Manila Bay..:banana:









^^
Fort Bonifacio, Makati, Manila..:cheers:


----------



## Galro

RKC said:


> I'm allways gobsmacked by this building... and not in a positive way... why would any city do this to it's view is beyond me.


Completely agree. And the sad thing is that Detroit actually got a lot of nice historic skyscrapers like the Guardian Building and the Book Tower, but sadly the GM building completely dominates Detroits skyline.


----------



## christos-greece

*Nice, France*

Port de Nice by Tab59, on Flickr


Vue aérienne de la promenade des anglais à Nice by Tab59, on Flickr


Nice France Beach from Above by Gshoemake, on Flickr


Nissa la bella by Jack from Paris, on Flickr


Port de Nice by sellier.eric.nice, on Flickr


Port de Nice by sellier.eric.nice, on Flickr


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Detroit and Sydney are amazing!

----------------------------------------------

*Buenos Aires*

















































































_AcesHigh (SSC)_


----------



## charpentier

Yuri, this is great! :cheers2:


Yuri S Andrade said:


> *Buenos Aires*


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Amazing photos for sure :cheers:

*Copenhagen, Denmark*

That Old Harbour ***** by Mikael Colville-Andersen, on Flickr


Panorama across Copenhagen City by S Walker, on Flickr


Copenhagen from the sky by add1sun, on Flickr


Østerbro from above by Alintal, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25

Those are great photos of Detroit!


----------



## DWest

one nice thread.


----------



## lunacity

Sao Paulo - Brazil


by: Beto Lemela



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Amrafel

Bratislava, Slovakia, during the night marathon called River Park Night Run

















































































































































pics from the facebook RP Night Run page


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*

Plaza italia - Santiago de Chile by Fabro - Max, on Flickr


Cerro Santa lucía - Santiago de Chile by Fabro - Max, on Flickr


Santiago centro by Fabro - Max, on Flickr


Santiago de Chile by Fabro - Max, on Flickr


Santiago de Chile by Fabro - Max, on Flickr


----------



## kardon

oliver999 said:


>


hey can u reupload the drive on west nanjing video please


----------



## World 2 World

*Kuala Lumpur*




Brannix said:


>


----------



## desertpunk

*Seattle*


2011-03-09 60D LAX & SEA 017 by James FL USA, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

Nice aerial pics.....:cheers1:


----------



## christos-greece

*Ajaccio, Corse (France)*

Ajaccio et son Golfe by Feuillu, on Flickr


Ajaccio by Feuillu, on Flickr


La ville d'Ajaccio vue du ciel by Tab59, on Flickr


----------



## Apex101

*Makati CBD*


Untitled by Capital Photo - C. J., on Flickr


----------



## Cauê

New aerial pictures from Rio...


Ponte Aérea Rio São Paulo por Digo_Souza, no Flickr


Ponte Aérea Rio São Paulo por Digo_Souza, no Flickr


----------



## Hebrewtext

Tel Aviv - Yafo


----------



## gabo79

Ajaccio, Corse (France) is very nice thaks.


----------



## christos-greece

*Riyadh, Saudi Arabia*

Aerial View of Riyadh [HDR] by Bakar_88, on Flickr


P1060479 by taigatrommelchen, on Flickr


View from the Kingdom Tower by Luke Robinson, on Flickr


P1020979 by taigatrommelchen, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Santiago, Región Metropolitana, Chile*


Los dioses son santiaguinos by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Periferia de Santiago by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Montevideo, Uruguay*


Montevideo desde el aire (4) by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Montevideo según los dioses (5) by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Montevideo según los dioses (4) by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Montevideo según los dioses (7) by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Montevideo según los dioses (6) by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Montevideo aérea (2) by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*


Adiós a Buenos Aires by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Miami, Florida, USA*


Indian Creek by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Norman Shores by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


North Bay Village desde el aire by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Mexico City, Federal District, Mexico*


Interlomas bajo el ala by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Descenso sobre el poniente (2) by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Descenso sobre el Poniente (3) by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


La plenitud de Santa Fe by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bogota, Colombia*

View of Bogota-Colombia (South America) by Joalhi "Around the World", on Flickr


La Gran Bogotá by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Bogotá: view from Monserrate by zug55, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Quito, Pichincha, Ecuador*


10/25/38 - QUITO DESDE EL AIRE , ECUADOR 2010 by IMAGEN09, on Flickr


5*/23 - QUITO,DESDE EL AIRE, ECUADOR 2010 by IMAGEN09, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Belo Horizonte, Minas Gerais, Brazil*


BH by Daniel Ribeiro ®, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seoul, South Korea*

An ant city named Seoul by Whitney Garcia Jacobson, on Flickr


Aerial Seoul by guelle, on Flickr


Seoul-013 by highlights.photo, on Flickr


Aerial View from N Seoul Tower by Bethel House, on Flickr


Seoul! by Junghoon Kim, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Nice pix of Seoul, Christos! kay:


*Tegucigalpa, Honduras*


Tegucigalpa por madmack66, en Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Quito, Pichincha, Ecuador*









Quito, from the airplane, seen from the west side by xmorales, on Panoramio


Leaving Quito by NKSwampie, on Flickr


The Approach by Victor Shum, on Flickr


Quito from the airplane by mfeingol, on Flickr









Quito - Valle de los Chillos by JulioAlbuja, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Antalya, Turkey*

Antalya by vvvulpea, on Flickr


Aerial view of Antalya - Turkey by Ajan Alen, on Flickr


Bye Bye Sunshine by roblisameehan, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ I had never heard of Antalya before. Looks like a very dense and interesting city. Almost like a mini Beirut. Great find Christos! kay:


----------



## RKC

^^very popular holiday spot


----------



## MikeVegas

It's hard to find a better geographical location that Rio.


----------



## JuanPaulo

RKC said:


> ^^very popular holiday spot


More like a mini Benidorm then?


----------



## christos-greece

*Le Havre, France*

Le Havre by Arenamontanus, on Flickr

*Strasbourg, France*

Aerial view of the European Parliament in Strasbourg by [email protected], on Flickr


Strasbourg Altstadt by mburgard, on Flickr


Strasbourg Altstadt by mburgard, on Flickr


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Melbourne









http://500px.com/photo/1415425








http://500px.com/photo/1168745


----------



## desertpunk

*Ciudad de Mexico*


Ecatepec según los dioses by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Hermosillo Mexico*


Hermosillo según los dioses by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Hermosillo según los dioses (3) by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Hermosillo según los dioses (4) by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Hermosillo y su Presa by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*

ottawa not great but you take what you get 6348 by southfacing, on Flickr


Urban Ottawa-Gatineau 2007 by RemotelyBoris, on Flickr


Urban Ottawa-Gatineau 2007 by RemotelyBoris, on Flickr


ottawa 701-5054 by southfacing, on Flickr


ottawa 4273 by southfacing, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

Beautiful Ottawa! I never saw it from the air before. Nice density to my surprise :cheers:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Guayaquil, Guayas, Ecuador*


the estuary is everywhere by aniconic, on Flickr


IMG_0370 by aniconic, on Flickr


IMG_0373 by aniconic, on Flickr









Untitled by Unknown Author, on Fotocommunity


----------



## christos-greece

*Valencia, Spain*

València by twiga_swala, on Flickr


Cité des arts et des sciences - City of the Art and Sciences, Valencia, Vue aérienne - Aerial View by blafond, on Flickr


Valencia by twiga_swala, on Flickr


València by twiga_swala, on Flickr


Ciutat de les Arts i de les Ciències, València by twiga_swala, on Flickr


València by twiga_swala, on Flickr


Port de València by twiga_swala, on Flickr


----------



## BearCave

>


^^
Amazing density!

I wonder why all buildings have red roof tops? They look nice and consistent from the aerial view but it can't be seen from the street anyway, so why they bother? Is the red material happened to be cheap over there?


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*

Downtown Dubai Aerial View by Fly_4U, on Flickr


Downtown Dubai Aerial View by Fly_4U, on Flickr


Dubai Oct 2010 by dubbelp, on Flickr


Dubai cityscape from above by presetsheaven.com, on Flickr


High above Dubai by momentaryawe.com, on Flickr


Dubai by chrispar340, on Flickr


----------



## ThatDarnSacramentan

*Portland, OR:*


Going Down 6 by C.M. Keiner, on Flickr


Going Down 11 by C.M. Keiner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ I had found some aerial of Portland few days ago, but i cannot find them now


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Punta del Este, Maldonado, Uruguay*









Punta del Este foto aérea by Info Turismo, on Flickr









Playa Brava Parada 1 by Info Turismo, on Flickr









Parada 6 Playa Mansa Punta del Este Uruguay by Info Turismo, on Flickr









Punta del Este by ricardo.burgos, on Flickr


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

wow! Great photos specially Melborn!


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

Istanbul Yashil koy district of Atakoy(one of 42 istanbul district) by mi


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

Istanbul - European side - kucukchekmece by Photographer Bekir Kurt


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

a picture from Bosporus Beshiktash by Elshen urmiyeli


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

Faith or Constantinople one of 42 district in mega istanbul. magority of this county is world heritage


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

princes island of Istanbul one of 42 district in Istanbul


----------



## christos-greece

^^ You dont need to post them 1 photo per post; you can post them all in one post 


*Doha, Qatar*

up in the air. doha qatar 5 by deep_schismic, on Flickr


Doha Aerial by [email protected], on Flickr


up in the air. doha qatar 3 by deep_schismic, on Flickr


up in the air. doha qatar 2 by deep_schismic, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Nice finds Christos! Doha is really taking off!!! :cheers:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*San Juan, Puerto Rico, USA*


San Juan, Puerto Rico by blainefisher, on Flickr


San Juan Aerial Shot by euniqua, on Flickr


San Juan by ShacklefordPhotoArt, on Flickr


Hato Rey - Milla de Oro desde Avion by I Am Rob, on Flickr


Viejo San Juan, P.R. by carlos brignoni, on Flickr


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

^^ Nice pics!


----------



## Bori427

Beautiful San Juan


----------



## christos-greece

*Abidjan, Côte d'Ivoire*

Aerial View of Abidjan, Côte d'Ivoire by United Nations Photo, on Flickr


Abidjan - Le Plateau by Cedric Favero, on Flickr


Hotel Ivoire + Le Plateau by Cedric Favero, on Flickr


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

Great thread! beautiful pics!


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

Tokyo from tokyo tower


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Sumer, I can't see the picture! :bash:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Viña del Mar, Región de Valparaiso, Chile*









Vista Aerea by LeonardoGarrido, on Flickr


fotos aereas Viña del Mar www.chileaereo.com by jopodox, on Flickr


fotos aereas Viña del Mar www.chileaereo.com by jopodox, on Flickr


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

*Porto Alegre, Brazil*



AcesHigh said:


> o Google Building Maker é uma ferramenta do Google feita pra facilitar a construção de prédios 3D para o Google Earth. Basicamente, são milhares de fotos aéreas de uma cidade, de vários ângulos diferentes, a partir do qual vc constrói os prédios.
> 
> o Google lançou o building maker pra Porto Alegre e Brasília, neste outubro. As únicas duas cidades brasileiras no building maker por enquanto.
> 
> As fotos são sensacionais, e cobrem o municipio inteiro... selecinei algumas áreas da cidade de angulos legais, e fiz print screens pra postar aqui pro pessoal.
> 
> no site do Building Maker em si, é possível aproximar bem mais cada foto.
> 
> 
> 01 - parte oeste do centro de POA (norte em cima)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 02 - um pouco mais pra direita, vemos a Praça da Alfandega, aquele prédio maior mais encorpado é a sede do Banrisul... vemos tb o Santander Cultural (norte é pra cima)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 03 - no canto direito inferior da foto 02, vemos um cantinho da Praça da Alfandega. Aqui vemos ela inteira, com a Catedral Metropolitana de Porto Alegre, o Palácio da Justia, Teatro São Pedro, Palácio Piratini (Executivo Estadual) e Palácio Farroupilha (legislativo estadual) (nesta foto, o norte está na ESQUERDA)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 04 - densidade das ruas no centrão de POA. Mercado Público e Prefeitura no topo à direita (norte é no topo da imagem)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 05 - com o norte à direita, o canyon da Borges de Medeiros, cortando a foto ao meio, na horizontal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 06 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (...)


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

(...)



AcesHigh said:


> 07 - bairro Moinhos de Vento, a rua central com vários prédios comerciais é a Coronel Mostardeiro. Parcão no canto inferior da foto. (norte à direita)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 08 - no centro da foto, antiga cervejaria transformada no Shopping Total. À esquerda, a rua cheia de árvores é a tal rua "eleita a mais bonita do mundo", que tem um tópico atualmente aqui no forum. Bem embaixo um cantinho do Hospital Moinhos de Vento. (norte à direita)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 09 - mais do bairro Moinhos de Vento, com hotel Sheraton no centro. (norte para cima)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 - não sei q bairro é esse... Bela Vista talvez? No canto direito superior vemos a Terceira Perimetral, com alguns prédios comerciais. Estamos a 6km de distancia do centro da cidade. Norte é pra cima.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11 - cruzamento da 3a Perimetral com Av Nilo Peçanha. Norte no canto superior direito
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 - bairro Menino Deus... ao sul do centro. Esse bairro está no Street View. Na direita, vemos o Arroio Dilúvio e Avenida Ipiranga. O marcador laranja, na foto, mostra o cruzamento da Avenida Getúlio Vargas com a Av Ganzo.


----------



## amo_porto

^^ Legal você trazer Porto Alegre pra cá. Lindas fotos!!!


----------



## caliswag90

Brisbane








by Queensland University of Technology









by Brisbane City Council









by sam


----------



## Jaguar

christos-greece said:


> *Doha, Qatar*
> 
> up in the air. doha qatar 5 by deep_schismic, on Flickr


SimCity4!! 

:lol:


----------



## RKC

Danube flooding in Budapest (the lower embankment roads are under water)









http://www.legifotok.hu/foto/data6/arvizbudapest06apr0001.jpg


----------



## RKC

2more from Budapest









http://www.jasonhawkes.com/blog/upload/JasonHawkes-3410.jpg










http://www.earth-photography.com/pho...st_Aerial1.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

*La Paz, Bolivia*

La Paz Panorama - Sunday by nocharm, on Flickr


La Paz by lamartin, on Flickr


La Paz from the air by Andrea and Michael, on Flickr


----------



## lezgotolondon

omg la paz!


----------



## deckard_6

*Barcelona, Spain*








Barcelona por Hausi.


----------



## Linguine

Beautiful aerial photos from Rotterdam.....:cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece

*Nice, France*

Port de Nice by Tab59, on Flickr


Vue aérienne de la promenade des anglais à Nice by Tab59, on Flickr


Nissa la bella by Jack from Paris, on Flickr


Nice et la région by Jack from Paris, on Flickr


Port de Nice by sellier.eric.nice, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Reminds me of Genova kay:


----------



## christos-greece

*Antwerp, Belgium*

Antwerpen Aerial by Rolandito., on Flickr


Antwerpen by Koen BL, on Flickr


A12 by elbisreverri, on Flickr


spoor noord & haven by toon van lierde, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79

OMG NIZE


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*

Beautiful lake, beautiful city by yooperann, on Flickr


Chicago by P.J.S., on Flickr


Up the River by Ryan Daly, on Flickr


big shoulders by Kelly Johnson (duna), on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*Kuala Lumpur* :cheers:



nazrey said:


> http://www.holeintheclouds.net/archive/201108


----------



## christos-greece

*Monte Carlo, Monaco*

postcard - Monaco by Jassy-50, on Flickr


Monte-Carlo, Monaco by Beumert, on Flickr


La vieille ville de Monaco by Beumert, on Flickr


Aerial view of Monte Carlo by dfender97, on Flickr


----------



## Hebrewtext

Tel Aviv


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Nice shot of Tel Aviv


----------



## Skyland

*Vienna, Austria*


----------



## zaguric2

christos-greece said:


> *La Paz, Bolivia*
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattchalmers79/3718506058/
> La Paz Panorama - Sunday by nocharm, on Flickr
> 
> 
> La Paz by lamartin, on Flickr
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/andreamichael/17621983/


La Paz is very big,I did not think that is that much big!


----------



## christos-greece

*Guanajuato, Mexico*

Guanajuato from El Pipila by Hanoi Mark, on Flickr


Guanajuato, Mexico by So Cal Metro, on Flickr


View of Guanajuato from El Pipila Monument by christynelson.net, on Flickr


IMG_0200 by tjasoncooper, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Algarrobo, Chile*









Algarrobo - Chile por Fabro - Max, en Flickr









San Alfonso Del Mar Resort, Chile por theedgeproperty.com, en Flickr









Playa El canelo - Chile por Fabro - Max, en Flickr[/CENTER]


----------



## tulio ramos

Porto Alegre, southern Brazil. 




























Sorry, but I couldn't find the origin. I just picked on Google.


----------



## Vanman

dp


----------



## Vanman

I could literally spend hours looking through this thread! Some of the South American cities are the most surprising to me. Tehran is another shocker. It is pretty awesome to see how many built up cities there actually are on this planet. It is too bad there's not enough time in one lifetime to experience them all.

Anyways some great aerials I found of my hometown Vancouver:

City Centre

Vancouver From Above 33 by jpelletier, on Flickr


False Creek Transit by ecstaticist, on Flickr

Eastern suburbs

Vancouver From Above 15 by jpelletier, on Flickr


Vancouver From Above 13 by jpelletier, on Flickr


Vancouver From Above 16 by jpelletier, on Flickr


Vancouver From Above 9 by jpelletier, on Flickr


Vancouver From Above 12 by jpelletier, on Flickr


----------



## tulio ramos

*Canoas* is a big city nearby Porto Alegre, *Brazil*. Population? Around 400.000.














































Google pics.


----------



## christos-greece

*Cartagena, Colombia*

Aerial View of Bahia de Cartagena by dubbypaws, on Flickr


cartagena aerial by dubbypaws, on Flickr


Puerto de Cartagena by elguamo.com, on Flickr


102_0239 by lesgra, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79

Wow Vancouver great city green.


----------



## christos-greece

*Edmonton, Canada*

5433 Edmonton Winter by SBA John Wiley, on Flickr


Aerial view of downtown Edmonton by jimbob_malone, on Flickr


Model Edmonton by pixelens photography, on Flickr


Edmonton (aerial, downtown, morning, southwest) by Spi11, on Flickr


----------



## 回回

San Diego, US
http://www.flickr.com/photos/john_bahu/6274697604/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5354061718/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*

Budai Vár by KomiKite, on Flickr


Citadella by KomiKite, on Flickr


Erzsébet Híd by KomiKite, on Flickr


Budapest aerial 2010 -2 by Romeodesign, on Flickr


Budapest, Margit-sziget, 2010 by Bana Peter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*

Philadelphia, Pennsylvania Skyline Aerial by SkylineScenes, on Flickr


Center City Philadelphia, Pennsylvania by SkylineScenes, on Flickr


Center City Philadelphia, Pennsylvania by SkylineScenes, on Flickr


Philadelphia, Pennsylvania Skyline Aerial by SkylineScenes, on Flickr


University of Pennsylvania, Philadelphia by SkylineScenes, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*Kuala Lumpur*




nazrey said:


> http://www.panoramio.com/photo/60029974


----------



## SASH

Cologne









Prague


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*

Praça do Comercio, Lisboa by Sketch Book, on Flickr


Lisbon Approach by malcolm bull, on Flickr


Lisbon from above by wippetywu, on Flickr


some Lisbon, some Tejo, some clouds by kiddonne, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

Sao Paulo



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## gabo79

wow Lisbon.


----------



## Nababesco

*São Paulo*


----------



## christos-greece

*Gibraltar, Spain*

looking the other way by beegee74, on Flickr


Gibraltar From Above - Iberian Peninsula by tossmeanote, on Flickr


the_rock.f by Tobias Carrera, on Flickr


gibraltar aerial. by the_repercussion, on Flickr


British Airways flight lands at Gibraltar Airport by James Cridland, on Flickr


----------



## megacity30

Nababesco said:


> São Paulo


What an absolutely amazing and mind-boggling video! :applause:
Thank you for sharing it with us, Nababesco.

The magnitude of the Sao Paulo mega-city and its extensive extended metropolitan area, one of the world's biggest, is just overwhelmingly humongous...


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*

WCS_085 by Saulo Cruz, on Flickr


WCS_083 by Saulo Cruz, on Flickr


WCS_063 by Saulo Cruz, on Flickr


WCS_064 by Saulo Cruz, on Flickr


WCS_075 by Saulo Cruz, on Flickr


WCS_061 by Saulo Cruz, on Flickr


WCS_070 by Saulo Cruz, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Brasilia looks so bizarre. More Philly shots please. Gibraltar was interesting too.


----------



## Galro

Aerial of *Oslo*, the Norwegian capital. It's taken from the homepage to one of many building projects here in the city, hence the labels that are meant to show everything that lies close to the project.

It shows all the open plots that have been left after the now vancat industries in the norther parts of the city. Some of those open plots have been "filled" with commies in the post war years like you can see. Most of Oslo east excluding Vålerenga, Kampen and the area above Carl Berner is also shown to the left. Oslo West is out of the picture to the right. 








http://www.lillohagen.no/TextContent/Display/6


----------



## christos-greece

*Atlanta (Georgia), U.S.A.*

Atlanta, GA by aerog-pix, on Flickr


Downtown, Atlanta, Georgia by SkylineScenes, on Flickr


Atlanta, Georgia by SkylineScenes, on Flickr


Atlanta, Georgia by SkylineScenes, on Flickr


The Line of Atlanta by LI Refugee, on Flickr


The Line of Atlanta by LI Refugee, on Flickr


----------



## firoz bharmal

^^Love all contributors .......all skyline shots........


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thank you


----------



## Angel1mrt

*Murcia, Spain*


Murcia por Angel1mrt, en Flickr


Murcia por Angel1mrt, en Flickr



Murcia por Damien Parasie, en Flickr


Murcia cityscape por ExeDave, en Flickr


Vista aérea de Murcia por Suravia FotografÃ*a AÃ©rea, en Flickr


Murcia, Zona Norte por Lifel-Mod, en Flickr


Murcia Norte por Lifel-Mod, en Flickr



http://www.flickr.com/photos/joseluisbuendia/6376712945/


----------



## Crash_N

Great aerials of Atlanta. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*

Former EP President Simone Veil, "Solidarność" to be honoured in Brussels by European Parliament, on Flickr


Brussels from The Atomium by cookipediachef, on Flickr


05.13.2011 - Day 1 by Emiko Hime, on Flickr


View of Brussels from the air, Belgium by j.labrado, on Flickr


Aerial view of the EU Parliament in Brussels by [email protected], on Flickr


Vienna Aerials 12nov09-12 by andynash, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

If you compare the aerial shots of Brussels and Vienna with Atlanta, you have to admit that Atlanta looks like a Town.
Atlanta has big sprawl but is not as Urban as those 2 cities.
I really love the aerial shots of European cities, but also the South American cities.


----------



## Jay

^More the other way around... It's the way the city is laid out, urban Atlanta has well over 5 million people, Brussels has 1.9 million in the urban area, Atlanta has big skyscrapers and is more spread out, the ATL aerials were taken from much higher up so it's harder to guage how big the buildings are. 

Atlanta area is bigger than the population of Brussles and Vienna combined lol


----------



## SASH

^^
It has nothing to do with the amount of Skyscrapers and how tall those Skyscrapers are. 
Brussels is far more denser and a thousend times more vibrant (altough this is not relevant) than Atlanta (which is boring/dull as hell).
In Atlanta City proper are living 420.000 people on 341 km2.
Brussels City proper has got 1.070.000 people living on 168 km2.
And by the way, Atlanta's big suburbs with only Family Houses don't make it feel and look like a big city.


----------



## tikiturf

*Bonifacio-France :*



















*Saint-Gilles-les-Bains-France :*










*Strasbourg-France :*


----------



## christos-greece

*Torino, Italy*

Downwind Torino, with the alps in background by roomman, on Flickr


Turin by EdoFrola, on Flickr


Su Torino by bass_nroll, on Flickr


Turin from the Mole Antonelliana by mark_mullen, on Flickr


----------



## xussep80

Paris


entre Sandefjord i Girona por haxocorp, en Flickr


----------



## ko7

The photo of Paris is so beautiful and impressive. We don't even see the whole urbanized area.


----------



## gabo79

Stunning updates on this thread....thanks


----------



## WMS

Jay said:


> Atlanta area is bigger than the population of Brussles and Vienna combined lol


But Atlanta is ugly and Vienna is beautiful.

lol.


----------



## SO143

tikiturf said:


> *Bonifacio-France :*


gorgeous


----------



## christos-greece

*San Antonio (Texas), U.S.A.*

San Antonio, Texas Skyline by SkylineScenes, on Flickr


Downtown San Antonio, Texas Skyline by SkylineScenes, on Flickr


Torch of Friendship Aerial, San Antonio, Texas by SkylineScenes, on Flickr


The Alamodome San Antonio, Texas Aerial by SkylineScenes, on Flickr


Skyline Aerial of San Antonio, Texas by SkylineScenes, on Flickr


Main/Military Plaza in San Antonio, Texas by SkylineScenes, on Flickr


----------



## HS

From above: Katowice, Sosnowiec and Dąbrowa Górnicza, Poland


----------



## HS

Katowice:


----------



## tikiturf

*Somewhere in the eastern suburbs :*










*Benidorm-Spain :*



















*Valencia-Spain :*


----------



## little universe

*Lijiang Old Town, Yunnan Province, SW China. * 

*UNESCO World Cultural Heritage Site*


Black Dragon Pool-Lijiang-Yunnan Province-China by mikemellinger, on Flickr


China : LIJIANG Old Town: by zoompict, on Flickr


Ancient Town | Lijiang | Yunnan | China by Christian Junker | P H O T O G R A P H Y, on Flickr


Disney Land a.k.a. Lijiang by Houston Marsh, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/garyong/5922110788/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Lijiang | katused by toehk, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pluginbuhl/2311890327/sizes/o/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kellyphotos/34973225/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## isaidso

Courtesy of Reimar Gaertner

A few years old...








http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/12406187.jpg


----------



## M II A II R II K

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5759101783

*Sydney*














http://www.flickr.com/photos/ronnieyip/6449489395 

*Toronto Dundas Square*














http://www.flickr.com/photos/one_schism/4564425476/

*Doha, Qatar*














http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6220835478/

*Dubai*














http://www.flickr.com/photos/mossaiq/5111534486/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*Panorámica de Cuzco, Peru*














http://www.flickr.com/photos/didier_morlot/6052543480/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*Miami Beach*


----------



## M II A II R II K

http://www.flickr.com/photos/hogie98105/232019724/sizes/l/

*NYC*














http://www.flickr.com/photos/david_thyberg/2210656936/

*Stockholm*














http://www.flickr.com/photos/antongorbov/4953690571

*NYC*














http://www.flickr.com/photos/antongorbov/4953690603

*NYC*


----------



## oliver999

newyork and stockholm are amazing!!!!!!!!


----------



## oliver999

beijing ,by menghuix


----------



## M II A II R II K

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5208586720

*Melbourne*














http://www.flickr.com/photos/2careless/5783979917

*Melbourne*














http://www.flickr.com/photos/plej92/6131198378

*Paris*














http://www.flickr.com/photos/thepretender/2276358409

*Paris*














http://www.flickr.com/photos/phil_marion/2807714287

*Paris*














http://www.flickr.com/photos/lucas3d/2805475704

*Los Angeles*


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*

P1050834 by taigatrommelchen, on Flickr


P1050831 by taigatrommelchen, on Flickr


P1050829 by taigatrommelchen, on Flickr


P1050825 by taigatrommelchen, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

*Chicago*

_
The Loop by chollsjr, on Flickr


Chicago on Jan. 30, 2012 by mstudiofoto, on Flickr


Chicago at night by LaceyJ_, on Flickr_


----------



## M II A II R II K

http://www.flickr.com/photos/pyates/6221729023

*Paris*


----------



## isaidso

*Vancouver*


Vancouver skyline by pallian, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

thanks all for the amazing updates....:cheers:


----------



## Jay

Vancouver is Beeeaaauuutttiiiffful!


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*

_N7K1831 - Version 2 by detachedmind, on Flickr


_N7K1845 - Version 2 by detachedmind, on Flickr


Hong Kong Aerial Views by K Tao, on Flickr


HKG by cheukiecfu, on Flickr


Chai Wan & Taikoo Shing by Tomorrow Bystander, on Flickr


Hong Kong Island South Side by Tomorrow Bystander, on Flickr


----------



## Wunderknabe

Great shot of Melbourne, amazing how rarely it is represented not only in this thread.

And the Berlin aerials are also fabulous. To bad is was so foggy then.


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*

Sydney from the air by sth475, on Flickr


P9020074 by beedee eye, on Flickr


looking south over sydney by ghee, on Flickr


P9020073 by beedee eye, on Flickr


the Harbour City by Luke Tscharke, on Flickr


Crossing the Harbour Bridge, Sydney by lelebebbel, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79

Nice updates.


----------



## Spookvlieger

Tokyo 









http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/2596/201202041.jpg


----------



## little universe

^^ *Nice Tokyo*


----------



## little universe

*Wuxi, No.3 City in Jiangsu Province, Eastern China*

By 蠡湖 from www.gaoloumi.com


*>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Scroll >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*


----------



## little universe

*Guangzhou, the Third Largest City in China*

By Ryen from www.gaoloumi.com

*>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Scroll >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*










*>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Scroll >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*










*>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Scroll >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*











*>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Scroll >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*


----------



## christos-greece

*Manama, Bahrain*

Seef Skyline (Cylindrical), Manama, Bahrain by hqasem, on Flickr


Manama city by georgephotography, on Flickr


Aerial view of bahrain by georgephotography, on Flickr


Aerial view of bahrain by georgephotography, on Flickr


Juffair by georgephotography, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Amazing pictures of Bahrain Christos! The skyline has grown nicely in recent years! :cheers:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Cancun, Quintana Roo, Mexico*


Cancun from the Air by Bobcatnorth (Away), on Flickr


Cancun_Aerial-penisula by Pixel Rally, on Flickr


Isla/Cancun by tbsstwin, on Flickr


Mexico Below by ShacklefordPhotoArt, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, Illinois, USA*


Cancun_Chicago-return by Pixel Rally, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

@*JuanPaulo* jawdropping pics of mexico, thx u :cheers2:


----------



## M II A II R II K

http://www.flickr.com/photos/southbound228/4979490119

*San Francisco*














http://www.flickr.com/photos/southbound228/4996838721

*Dubai*


----------



## christos-greece

*St. Petersburg, Russia*

(RESERVED) St Petersburg 100 - Nevsky Prospekt aerial view by bogdanovskaya_trade, on Flickr


Санкт-Петербург by И. Максим, on Flickr


St. Petersburg Aerial #1 by azl3chn3rs, on Flickr


St. Petersburg Aerial #3 by azl3chn3rs, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

I'd never get tired of this thread! Keep them coming! :cheers:


----------



## RKC

Szeged, southern Hungary 

City Center and Tisza river 








http://v14.nonxt5.c.bigcache.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/5076921.jpg?redirect_counter=1

Ringroad around the center and suburbs








http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/5227694.jpg

Center and northern suburbs








http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/35687851.jpg

The Votive Church of Our Lady of Hungary (Szegedi Dóm)








http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_UskgTiglsVg/S6nuiO3kSGI/AAAAAAAAA3A/ptkxpWD_W3M/s1600/Szeged_D%C3%B3m.JPG









http://v6.nonxt8.c.bigcache.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/49665908.jpg?redirect_counter=1


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Caracas and La Guaira, Venezuela*


Venezuelan coast with clouds and mountains and city by JamieK2007, on Flickr


Venezuelan coast and mountains by JamieK2007, on Flickr


Aerial near Bolivar airport by JamieK2007, on Flickr


Adios Venezuela by AJ Brustein, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Denver, Colorado, USA*


Denver & Rocky Mountains by Ardent Eye, on Flickr


Denver and Rockies 落基山脉下的海拔一英里的丹佛市 by Y. Peter Li Photography, on Flickr


Denver, Colorado by kla4067, on Flickr


Denver Colorado - Aerial of city by Lucie Maru, on Flickr


----------



## kathie robert

tejas for sale

www.tejas-fighter-jet.blogspot.com


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami (Florida), U.S.A.*

Miami Beach from above by maxunterwegs, on Flickr


Miami from above by maxunterwegs, on Flickr


Miami from above by maxunterwegs, on Flickr


Miami from above by maxunterwegs, on Flickr


12-12 Airplane picture from Miami to Providence - 18 by gus_estrella, on Flickr


12-12 Airplane picture from Miami to Providence - 16 by gus_estrella, on Flickr


12-12 Airplane picture from Miami to Providence - 4 by gus_estrella, on Flickr


12-12 Airplane picture from Miami to Providence - 13 by gus_estrella, on Flickr


----------



## albertobusy

Seoul, South Korea










Busan, South Korea










from: http://www.facebook.com/Martin.Stavars.Photography


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*

aerial photo of Oslo 2 by Jarand Midtgaard, on Flickr


aerial photo of Oslo 5 by Jarand Midtgaard, on Flickr


aerial photo of Oslo 4 by Jarand Midtgaard, on Flickr


aerial photo of Oslo 3 by Jarand Midtgaard, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN

edit


----------



## christos-greece

*Munich, Germany*

aerial perspective of Munich by tobiviereinseins, on Flickr


München by Rolandito., on Flickr


Neue ADAC-Zentrale by Rolandito., on Flickr


Munich from above by BeechcraftMUC, on Flickr


Munich aerial 20sept10-3 by andynash, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

Great pictures! The first picture of Munich, are those mountains or clouds in the background?


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Kahului, Maui, Hawaii, USA*


IMG_0568 by Timmy 2, on Flickr









Kahului, Maui, Hawaii by IronRodArt - Royce Bair (NightScapes on Thursdays), on Flickr









Kahului, Maui, Hawaii by IronRodArt - Royce Bair (NightScapes on Thursdays), on Flickr


IMG_0566 by Timmy 2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*

RioAereo2 by Spectralight, on Flickr


Rio Centro / Ilha Fiscal by maxunterwegs, on Flickr


Ponte Aérea Rio São Paulo by Digo_Souza, on Flickr


Cable Car Ascending to Sugarloaf Mountain, Rio de Janeiro Brazil by George Oze, on Flickr


Estádio de Maracanã, Rio de Janeiro by twiga_swala, on Flickr


Rio de Janeiro by twiga_swala, on Flickr


Rio de Janeiro by twiga_swala, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

A few aerial views of Stockholm:









Source









Source

The islands of Gamla Stan, Södermalm (whole) and part of Östermalm can be seen in this picture.


----------



## gabrielbabb

*Mexico City*












Bosque de Chapultepec desde el aire por Hotu Matua, en Flickr



Colonia Del Valle por Hotu Matua, en Flickr











Aerea del DF algo fuera de foco por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


Naucalpan según los dioses por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


Paseo de la Reforma desde el aire (7) por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


La Tapo por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


Edificios de Periférico Norte por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


Calzada Tlalpan por Hotu Matua, en Flickr







Polanco desde el aire por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


Western outskirts por Hotu Matua, en Flickr



Ciudad de Mexico desde el Aire por avidpost, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bologna, Italy*

IMG_6230 by Art History Images (Holly Hayes), on Flickr


IMG_Bologna_7179 by Jelle Drok, on Flickr


Bologna by Dave Coombs, on Flickr


Bologna vista dallaTorre Asinelli by Tiziano., on Flickr


Bologna by vespetta, on Flickr


Aerial View of Bologna from the Medieval Towers by SeppySills, on Flickr


Aerial View of Bologna from the Medieval Towers by SeppySills, on Flickr


----------



## manon

*Istanbul *


Istanbul by roomman, on Flickr


Magic Istanbul panorama by roomman, on Flickr


Fly over Istanbul by sekire, on Flickr


Taking off SAW airport by roomman, on Flickr


Uçaktan istanbul-adalar civarı (EXP) by B u r a k, on Flickr


----------



## Spookvlieger

*Charlerloi, Belgium*









http://medias.photodeck.com/c5b86280-bcf0-11e0-9197-7fe0aa5d6031/10039-AA-Blom_xlarge.jpg









http://medias.photodeck.com/d6677760-bcf0-11e0-b036-65364a930a84/10040-AA-Blom_xlarge.jpg


----------



## Spookvlieger

*Ghent, Belgium*


To big for display:
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/4d/Gent_aerial.jpg
http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/186535.jpg









http://cdn.geolocation.ws/geolocation_media/panoramio/04472/p-044725607.jpg









http://belgeoblog.files.wordpress.com/2007/09/gent1.jpg









http://www.gentblogt.be/wp-content/luchtfoto_dekeyser.jpg


----------



## Spookvlieger

*Bruges, Belgium*









http://nieuwsblad.typepad.com/brugge/images/2008/12/23/concertgebuuw_2.jpg


















http://www.sintjozefbrugge.be/aardrijkskunde/Images/Images1/Brugge_2.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3010/2442897723_e1566038be_o.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...Brugge_aerial_2.jpg/780px-Brugge_aerial_2.jpg


----------



## Spookvlieger

*Ostend, Belgium*









http://images.vliz.be/resized/2345_oostende.jpg









http://images.vliz.be/resized/2208_oostende.jpg









http://images.vliz.be/resized/12332_luchtfoto-spuikom-en-stadskern-oostende.jpg









http://www.vastgoed-degroote.be/nl/images/oostende-luchtfoto.png









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/8/86/Oostende_03.JPG/1024px-Oostende_03.JPG


----------



## Spookvlieger

*Blankenberge, Belgium*









http://users.telenet.be/wenduine/blankenberge.jpg









http://images.vliz.be/resized/2162_jachthaven-blankenberge.jpg









http://www.uitkerke.be/FOTO'S/Indexpagina/Indexfoto.jpg









http://www.vlaanderenvanuitdelucht.be/vlaanderen/img-norm/Blankenberge-5083-010807.jpg









http://images.marinas.com/med_res_id/115672


----------



## Spookvlieger

*Kortrijk, Belgium*









http://lh5.ggpht.com/_dHzNBE3k6bE/TJDy1RcTS9I/AAAAAAAAE4Q/b-QJ-XVGC64/luchtfoto K 11092010.jpg









http://i48.tinypic.com/2m5lai1.jpg


----------



## Spookvlieger

*Mechelen, Belgium*









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2390/2117194667_6f04ab24dd_z.jpg









http://medias.photodeck.com/aeccfd48-bcef-11e0-b06a-2d03409ec4a0/10009-AA-Blom_xlarge.jpg









http://medias.photodeck.com/d037aa96-bcef-11e0-bcdc-afec5e416115/10013-AA-Blom_xlarge.jpg


----------



## isaidso

M II A II R II K said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/xjetflyer2001/4959042160
> 
> *Manhattan*


Absolutely fabulous.


----------



## Thermo

Antwerp








http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3070/2656474164_d1b06e26b8_b.jpg









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## horumar

Alexandria Egypt


----------



## Crash_N

The Belgian cities are amazing :cheers:


----------



## horumar

Dakar Senegal


----------



## dj4life

*Sundsvall, Sweden*:


Utsikt över Sundsvall - IMG_9648_3 by ffagency.com, on Flickr


Sundsvall - Norra berget, IMG_9134_3 by ffagency.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Caracas, Venezuela*

how big is Caracas by micmol , on Flickr


il cielo e la terra e tutte l'altre cose by micmol , on Flickr


Caracas by andre_tancredi, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Beijing and its Neighbouring Port City Tianjin*

Beijing and Tianjin, China at Night (NASA, International Space Station, 12/14/10) by NASA's Marshall Space Flight Center, on Flickr


*Beijing by itself*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/magisstra/5656638363/sizes/l/in/photostream/


*Tokyo*

Tokyo, Japan at Night (NASA, International Space Station, 01/09/11) by NASA's Marshall Space Flight Center, on Flickr


*Montreal*

Montreal at Night (NASA, International Space Station, 12/24/10) by NASA's Marshall Space Flight Center, on Flickr


*New Orleans*

New Orleans at Night (NASA, International Space Station, 01/26/11) by NASA's Marshall Space Flight Center, on Flickr


*San Francisco Bay*

California's Bay Area at Night (NASA, International Space Station, 12/26/10) by NASA's Marshall Space Flight Center, on Flickr


*Las Vegas*

Las Vegas, Nevada at Night (NASA, International Space Station, 11/30/10) by NASA's Marshall Space Flight Center, on Flickr


*São Paulo*

São Paulo, Brazil, at Night (NASA, International Space Station Science, 04/12/03) by NASA's Marshall Space Flight Center, on Flickr


*Moscow*

RUSSIA by Carlos_Gomes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Auckland, New Zealand*

Auckland Waterfront by Lathkill96, on Flickr


Skytower & the CBD by Lathkill96, on Flickr


The Tank Farm, Wynyard Quarter, and Auckland Waterfront by Lathkill96, on Flickr


The Tank Farm & Wynyard Quarter by Lathkill96, on Flickr


Auckland city from DC-3 by chris ( in awe of analogue ), on Flickr


Auckland - Tamaki Drive, Hobson Bay by Yako^^, on Flickr


----------



## Galro

Ålesund, Norway.










http://www.citypictures.org/r-europe-148-norway-207-alesund-norway-3359.htm


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*

aerial photo of Oslo 4 by Jarand Midtgaard, on Flickr


aerial photo of Oslo 2 by Jarand Midtgaard, on Flickr


Oslo City by Aviator 1975, on Flickr


Oslo Opera by Aviator 1975, on Flickr


----------



## gabrielbabb

MEXICO CITY

Western outskirts of the city


from the central part of the city looking to the east, Chapultepec Park, Chapultepec Castle, Interlomas









Teotihuacan Pyramids









From the southern part looking to the center and north









the normal route of an airplane going down to the airport from center to east









eastern cbd and outskirts of the city looking to the center.


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*

Aerial View, Toronto by jocelynarcentales, on Flickr


Downtown Toronto by Un-Flickr, on Flickr


Toronto by Jason Pineau, on Flickr


Aerial View of the CN Tower, Toronto, Canada by myhollywood2012, on Flickr


----------



## Twister2010

*Munich*


----------



## Twister2010

*Berlin*









©Aram Bartholl


----------



## M II A II R II K

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nasa2explore/6926240887

*Toronto, Buffalo, NYC, Philadelphia, Baltimore, D.C., Norfolk*


----------



## christos-greece

*Le Havre (Seine-Maritime), France*

Le Havre (Seine Maritime-FR) by levaletfrancois, on Flickr


Le Havre (Seine Maritime-FR) by levaletfrancois, on Flickr


Le Havre (Seine Maritime-FR) by levaletfrancois, on Flickr


----------



## DocentX

*Warsaw*


----------



## cmoonflyer

*
Hawaiian Island Chain *One of the Expedition 30 crew members aboard the International Space Station captured this image of the Hawaiian Island chain on Dec. 29, 2011. The Big Island of Hawaii is easily delineated at the center of the frame. The object in upper right is the edge of a solar panel. Image credit: NASA


----------



## christos-greece

*Monte Carlo, Monaco*

Monaco Grand Prix Weekend 2011 by BeechcraftMUC, on Flickr


postcard - Monaco by Jassy-50, on Flickr


Aerial_View_of_Monaco by marcocatozzzo, on Flickr


Monaco from above th clouds by Romeodesign, on Flickr


View of Monaco from La Turbie high above. by tegiansanti, on Flickr


paradiso moderno / modern paradise by Francesco Cavalieri, on Flickr


----------



## Feo

Pavia



gruber said:


> Tauberland stamattina dall'aereo.
> 
> Per gli 'gnurant: Po, Ticino, Ponte della Becca e Pavia. Monte Rosa sullo sfondo a destra.


----------



## Linguine

DocentX said:


> *Warsaw*


incredible...


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

*Rio de Janeiro*



WallyP said:


> Todos os direitos reservados a Antonello! / flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Todos os direitos reservados a Antonello! / flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Todos os direitos reservados a Antonello! / flickr





Osmar Carioca said:


> FONTE: site myzoon


----------



## christos-greece

*Nassau, Bahamas*

IMG_8818 by Joshr03, on Flickr


IMG_8848 by Joshr03, on Flickr


IMG_8850 by Joshr03, on Flickr


IMG_8821 by Joshr03, on Flickr


Atlantis by Joshr03, on Flickr


IMG_8779 by Joshr03, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Greenish Gothenburg/Göteborg, Sweden:


View over Liseberg by Luik Skywalker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guanajuato, Mexico*

Guanajuato (Guanajuato, Mexique). by Emmanuel LATTES, on Flickr


Guanajuato (Guanajuato, Mexique). by Emmanuel LATTES, on Flickr


Guanajuato (Guanajuato, Mexique). by Emmanuel LATTES, on Flickr


Guanajuato from El Pipila by Hanoi Mark, on Flickr


Guanajuato, Mexico by So Cal Metro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*

Azzorre006 by ciccio4u, on Flickr


Marseilles by alexander_boden, on Flickr


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

*Downtown Rio de Janeiro*:








_myzoom_

*Rio de Janeiro and Niterói*:








_myzoom_


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Guatemala City, Guatemala, Guatemala*






Ciudad de guatemala by leonardomatute, on Flickr


Guatemala City by mountaintrekker2001, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marrakesh, Morocco*

New developments by caprilemon, on Flickr


On the edge by caprilemon, on Flickr


aerial of marrakech by seier+seier, on Flickr


MOR 09 129 by Vaughan Parry, on Flickr


----------



## Spookvlieger

Those are some massive housing projects overthere....At least better then the slums they where before


----------



## christos-greece

^^ In Marrakesh?


----------



## Spookvlieger

Every morrocan city has slums, you can even see some in the pics you posted...

I think they are doing great efford in housing people.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ I also believe that Marrakesh its great today


----------



## JuanPaulo

Christos! Great find. Had never seen Marrakesh from up above. Keep the aerials coming! kay:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, Illinois, USA*


2011_03_02_slc-phx-bos_446 by dsearls, on Flickr


2011_03_02_slc-phx-bos_445 by dsearls, on Flickr


2011_03_02_slc-phx-bos_424 by dsearls, on Flickr


2011_03_02_slc-phx-bos_430 by dsearls, on Flickr


----------



## Joseph85

*Cordoba, Argentina*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## RKC

Pictures taken from a kite. Budapest Hungary 
by KomiKite









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2256/5771146004_c3115c22e1_b.jpg









http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5263/5770606991_d80833cc04_b.jpg









http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7146/6748620619_470723583f_b.jpg









http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6129/5927387312_66a6d87408_b.jpg









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2356/5825016571_3c6ba82e3c_b.jpg









http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6179/6162756547_d752c042c1_b.jpg









http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6071/6025122945_f1435301ca_b.jpg









http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6018/5927612914_16e29f5355_b.jpg









http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5159/5849645302_42013ef778_b.jpg









http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7028/6673455135_781b0a9941_b.jpg









http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7005/6658441891_8a9e22fd14_b.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

*Durban, South Africa*

DURBAN, NATAL 000 by prismatico, on Flickr


Aerial View, Durban by HiltonT, on Flickr


Durban Beachfront - South Africa by South African Tourism, on Flickr


Aerial view, Durban by HiltonT, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55

*Tokyo*


----------



## jpfg

*Lisboa:*


When the sun bids farewell to Lisbon por JoseCCLeal, no Flickr


43 por Thiago Pigatto de Andrades, no Flickr


----------



## calaguyo

*Philippines*

Cebu City and Mactan








Source 









Source









Source









Source









Source

Tacloban City








Source

Catbalogan City








Source









Source

Talisay City








Source

Iloilo City








Source









Source

A city in Bulacan 








Source

Legaspi City








Source

El Nido City








Source

Bonifacio Global City (Country's newest business district)








Source









Source

Metro Manila (General)








Source









Source

CREDIT TO THE OWNERS OF THE PICS!


----------



## Guaporense

My favorite thread!


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Tel Aviv
*



















panoramio





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## christos-greece

*Cancun, Mexico*

125 by klcandjason, on Flickr


Cancun by strubetskoy, on Flickr


Cancun by spartan_puma, on Flickr


- Cancun by spartan_puma, on Flickr


- La punta de Cancun by spartan_puma, on Flickr


----------



## RKC

tokyo picture is insane!


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*

Aerial photo Hong Kong c1988 by maidestone, on Flickr


_N7K1845 - Version 2 by detachedmind, on Flickr


_N7K1835 by detachedmind, on Flickr


Hong Kong Aerial Views by K Tao, on Flickr


From Tsing Yi by Tomorrow Bystander, on Flickr


----------



## Spookvlieger

*Hanoi*









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2326/2721772779_a267c113ea.jpg









http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_T0hvAtbJkTA/THSCIlr-SpI/AAAAAAAAEfU/L1gHn7BoZfk/s1600/P1030622.JPG









http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_T0hvAtbJkTA/TOodYH9T4XI/AAAAAAAAEu4/efLRAtDlZ_w/s640/P1030504.JPG









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/2a/Panorama_of_Hanoi.jpg


@christos: The last pic of Hong Kong is epic!


----------



## Rekarte

Kathmandu​

*Durbar Square from above por TenSafeFrogs, no Flickr*


*Kathmandu from above por TenSafeFrogs, no Flickr*


*Kathmandu from above por TenSafeFrogs, no Flickr*


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*

Above Barcelona, Spain by cocoi_m, on Flickr


Barcelona by twiga_swala, on Flickr


barcelona-spain-aerial-from-above by lrodassr, on Flickr


Montjuïc i el Port de Barcelona by twiga_swala, on Flickr


DSC_6229-1 by blinkityblink, on Flickr


----------



## Dandoon

DUBAI


----------



## Terick

*San Juan, Puerto Rico!!!!*

Reference: Author/Credits: Todos los derechos reservados por twiga_swala. WWW.FLICKR.COM Available at: 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/twiga_s...n/photostream/












Reference: Posted by Alexis Skycrapercity on August 8th, 2010, 07:37 PM: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showth...42011&page=81: Credits: Alberto Silva available at http://www.flickr.com/photos/silva500/4203789369/

































Reference: Author/Credits:By: Clevelumbus Skyscraperpage
Available at: http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?p=4574776










Reference: Author/Credits: Todos los derechos reservados por twiga_swala Available at: http://www.flickr.com/photos/twiga_swala/6775535684/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Greg95100

castermaild55 said:


>


This pic is very impressive!


----------



## merc00

Valparaíso Metropolitan Area


----------



## christos-greece

*Caracas, Venezuela*

Nefeskesen_kusbakisi_foto_16 by Ihtyr Cvz 2, on Flickr


Caracas by andre_tancredi, on Flickr


Caracas by andre_tancredi, on Flickr


----------



## tikiturf

*Chambéry - France :*










*Annecy - France :*










*Aix-Les-Bains - France :*










*Nice - France :*










*Bordeaux - France :*


----------



## Joseph85

*Cordoba, Argentina*



























































































By Jimena


----------



## christos-greece

*Pittsburgh, U.S.A.*

Pittsburgh Aerial by Redroom Studios, on Flickr


Pittsburgh by yooperann, on Flickr


Pittsburgh PA by cssna, on Flickr


Pittsburgh, PA by kla4067, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Porto Alegre, Rio Grande Do Sul, Brazil*


FOTO AÉREA - PORTO ALEGRE by Foto Aérea, on Flickr


FOTO AÉREA - PORTO ALEGRE by Foto Aérea, on Flickr


FOTO AÉREA - PORTO ALEGRE by Foto Aérea, on Flickr


FOTO AÉREA - PORTO ALEGRE by Foto Aérea, on Flickr


FOTO AÉREA - PORTO ALEGRE by Foto Aérea, on Flickr


FOTO AÉREA - PORTO ALEGRE by Foto Aérea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sao Paulo, Brazil*

São Paulo Aerial by Kristin Tieche, on Flickr


São Paulo Aerial by Kristin Tieche, on Flickr


Sao Paulo, Brazil by varlamov, on Flickr


Sao Paulo from above by varlamov, on Flickr


Sao Paulo from above by varlamov, on Flickr


----------



## tikiturf

Brazilian cities from above are amazing !


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Helsinki, Uusimaa, Finland*


Hai Helsinki! by arabella, on Flickr


It's A Heart Lake, Nothing But A Heart Lake... by Rupert Brun, on Flickr


D2X_3235 by Vilhelm Sjostrom, on Flickr









Helsinki by tiltti, on Flickr


D2X_3199 by Vilhelm Sjostrom, on Flickr


----------



## Galro

Are there any lower cut off for the size of the cities allowed here (I couldn't find any)? If no, then I post these Norwegians towns from the Northern part of my country: 

*Svolvær* (background with the airport in the foreground): 








Source: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/25242072

And* Reine*: 

Reinebriggen by dennisjanssen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Diego, U.S.A.*

San Diego from the air by rituvincent, on Flickr


San Diego at night by b3a5t, on Flickr


Mission Hills & Mission Valley by robertpalmer, on Flickr


Downtown, toward Balboa Park by robertpalmer, on Flickr


Downtown, toward Balboa Park by robertpalmer, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Manila, Philippines*


You Seldom See it this Clear... by Storm Crypt, on Flickr


the bay by myhappypenguin, on Flickr


Manila Metropolis...(FP) by xelor (on and off), on Flickr









Aerial View of Manila from the Plane by tristanskye, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

Rio de Janeiro - Brazil



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## lunacity

São Paulo - Brazil



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## gabrielbabb

.













*Mexico City*


Aerea del DF algo fuera de foco por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


Naucalpan según los dioses por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


Mexico DF desde el aire por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


Naucalpan según los dioses por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


Tlatelolco según los dioses por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


Polanco y Reforma por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bogota, Colombia*

View of Bogota-Colombia (South America) by Joalhi "Around the World", on Flickr


20111106-D7K_7417 by Pedro Alonso., on Flickr


Going up by cBoliPhoto, on Flickr


Telesferico by cBoliPhoto, on Flickr


My Bogotá by [JARD], on Flickr


P1190230 by Michael Afar, on Flickr


----------



## xussep80

Barcelona, [email protected] district


Plaça de les Glories. Barcelona por Javier Ortega Figueiral, en Flickr


Arts, Mapfre & Agbar por Javier Ortega Figueiral, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cape Town, South Africa*

IMG_3753 by Juha_Uitto, on Flickr


Devils Peak, Cape Town by A guy called John, on Flickr


Lions Head, Cape Town by A guy called John, on Flickr


Signal Hill by jeremyhughes, on Flickr


Stadium2010 by Greg Beadle, on Flickr


CAPE TOWN, WESTERN PROVINCE 9 by prismatico, on Flickr


----------



## Joseph85

*Cordoba, Argentina*


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*

La colonia Nápoles desde el aire by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


mexico city zocalo by kolanta1, on Flickr


Ciudad de México según los dioses (4) by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Aerial by Payton Chung, on Flickr


Vista áerea del Paseo de la Reforma by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


----------



## Salvatierra

Mar del Plata. Buenos Aires province. Argentina













http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/175/panoramicavf3.jpg/sr=1












http://v6.cache8.c.bigcache.googleapis.com


http://historiademardelplata.files.wordpress.com










http://v5.cache1.c.bigcache.googleapis.com











http://www.panoramio.com/








[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## Salvatierra

La Plata.Buenos Aires province.Argentina










http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_bqm5oWJEOfY/S-3nDXFeaAI/AAAAAAAACh8/mkSCx-WJT3g/s1600/catedral_de_la_plata.jpg










http://www.nuevoambiente.org.ar/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/La-Plata-casco-2010.jpg










http://www.nuevoambiente.org.ar/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/La-Plata-y-catedral-2010.jpg








[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

http://www.provinciasunidas.net/wp-content/uploads/La-Plata-01.jpg


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais

The last picture is very impressive 
I‘ve never heard about La Plata, but now I know the city, and where it is


----------



## Linguine

great updates....kay:


----------



## hhhhh

super great Thread.

amazing pics.


----------



## hhhhh

isaidso said:


> *Vancouver, BC*


:drool::drool:


----------



## hhhhh

JuanPaulo said:


> *Guayaquil, Ecuador*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guayaquil465 by carrillo21, on Photobucket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guayaquil467 by carrillo21, on Photobucket


Cool one...


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Bucharest, Romania*


Bucharest from above by CameliaTWU, on Flickr


City of Bucharest by Andy Loghin (andy42.com), on Flickr


bucharest view by suzu_joi2, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Benidorm, Alicante, Spain*


Benidorm by miguel77, on Flickr


P1140017a by dmorgan910, on Flickr\


benidorm desde el aire by carmenpastorglezn, on Flickr


Benidorm by miguel77, on Flickr









Benidorm (Zoomed In) by ricofermistat, on Flickr


----------



## fayo

*lima, peru*










parte residencial de lima, zona centro-sur.


----------



## fayo

*lima, peru.*














































Agradeciendo estas ultimas 5 fotos a oscar10.


----------



## Cal_Escapee

*San Francisco, CA, USA - 1906*



























Source: http://robroy.dyndns.info/lawrence/landscape.html

These photos were made using a camera suspended from a kite.


----------



## Cal_Escapee

More San Francisco:









http://robroy.dyndns.info/lawrence/Images/san_francisco_in_ruins.jpg


----------



## Joseph85

Next page


----------



## hhhhh

Cool PICS.


----------



## Jakob

*ISTANBUL, TURKEY*

Source


----------



## JuanPaulo

Fantastic pics of Salvador! :cheers:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Mar del Plata, Argentina*


La felíz desde el cielo by Agustín Faggiano, on Flickr


La otra cara de Mar del Plata by Agustín Faggiano, on Flickr


Mar del Plata desde el cielo by Agustín Faggiano, on Flickr


----------



## Rekarte

^^
The last one is so beautifull:cheers:


----------



## Joseph85

Cordoba, Argentina


----------



## Rekarte

^^
Wow,argentinian cities looks so green:cheers:


----------



## JOliveira91

*Lódz, Poland


Lodz... different perspective por stefbra, no Flickr*


Łódź - Plac Wolności por stefbra, no Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Bogota, Cundinamarca, Colombia*


P1060395 by leodacar, on Flickr


P10602531 by leodacar, on Flickr









Panorámica de Bogotá by Ardo Fotografia, on Flickr









Panoramica ciudad de Bogotá by Ardo Fotografia, on Flickr


----------



## Jakob

*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.42maslak.com/tr-TR/#/Intro


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York, New York, USA*


2012_03_14_aus-iah-bos_373 by dsearls, on Flickr


2012_03_14_aus-iah-bos_377_screen by dsearls, on Flickr


2012_03_14_aus-iah-bos_400 by dsearls, on Flickr


2012_03_14_aus-iah-bos_411 by dsearls, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Savannah (Georgia), U.S.A.*

Savannah, Georgia by SkylineScenes, on Flickr


Savannah River by SkylineScenes, on Flickr


Savannah, Georgia by SkylineScenes, on Flickr


Downtown Savannah by SkylineScenes, on Flickr


----------



## inno4321

copyright CK(IAMCK81)



christos-greece said:


> *Seoul, S. Korea*
> 
> 
> 
> Flying into Seoul by ** Globetrotter **, on Flickr


^^ No offense. Thanks. seoul photos
But above arerial photos is not seoul.(I don't know exactly where but i'm 100% sure that is not seoul.) thanks.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Frankfurt, Hesse, Germany*


Minsk-Frankfurt by webeagle12, on Flickr


frankfurt skyline by fabi_k, on Flickr


Skyline / Bahnhof by formfaktor, on Flickr









Mainhattan by MilkaWay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Porto, Portugal*

Porto from the air by hugojcardoso, on Flickr


Porto from the air by hugojcardoso, on Flickr


Porto from the air by hugojcardoso, on Flickr


Portugal - View of Porto by Harshil.Shah, on Flickr


----------



## briker

I love those NY aerials!


----------



## christos-greece

*Napoli, Italy*

Untitled by Gastev, on Flickr


aerial view of Naples Bay by King Midas Touch*, on Flickr


Bella Napoli by briethe, on Flickr


C/Mare di Stabia by jjamv, on Flickr


postcard - from iita, Finland by Jassy-50, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Great pictures of Porto Christos. I did not know the city had so many bridges. Fantastic! kay:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, USA*


Philly Flyover by urbanfabric, on Flickr



2012_03_14_aus-iah-bos_301 by dsearls, on Flickr


2012_03_14_aus-iah-bos_312 by dsearls, on Flickr


2012_03_14_aus-iah-bos_305 by dsearls, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

NYC never fail to impress me!


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai-Suzhou Metropolitan Area at night. There are at least 30 million people living in the area covered by those two photos.*

*Smaller Suzhou on the left, Bigger Shanghai on the right. *












Þróndeimr said:


> Shanghai at night
> http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/IOTD/view.php?id=77658


----------



## dj4life

Hamburg, Germany:


Hamburg by vareladeutsch, on Flickr


----------



## M II A II R II K

http://www.flickr.com/photos/spicyspiral/5605984545

*Tottertown - Bristol, UK*


----------



## christos-greece

*Liverpool, U.K.*

ACRW_0521 by AndrewCSQ, on Flickr


Untitled by AndrewCSQ, on Flickr


Untitled by AndrewCSQ, on Flickr


Untitled by AndrewCSQ, on Flickr


Untitled by AndrewCSQ, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Good density in downtown Liverpool.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*A Coruña, Galicia, Spain*


A Coruña desde el aire (Galicia, SPAIN) by evaguein (empezamos de nuevo?), on Flickr


Península de A Coruña by heroma, on Flickr


A Coruña by María Álvarez Sanmartín / rubialva.com, on Flickr


A Coruña by María Álvarez Sanmartín / rubialva.com, on Flickr


A Coruña by María Álvarez Sanmartín / rubialva.com, on Flickr


----------



## skyscraper03

dj4life said:


> Hamburg, Germany:
> 
> 
> Hamburg by vareladeutsch, on Flickr


What a pretty building with the nice little square!
I want to make a replica of the building and use it as my house! haha


----------



## skyscraper03

*Toronto, Canada*









http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5445/7080363227_4c18c1cc89_o.jpg


----------



## Nouvellecosse

skyscraper03 said:


> *Toronto, Canada*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5445/7080363227_4c18c1cc89_o.jpg


Nice!


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Tel Aviv - Yafo & metro* 











panoramio


Uploaded with ImageShack.us












pics by Volkov Mikhail










pics by Ronsho




from YAY photo stock
http://yaymicro.com/search.action?search.searchLanguage=English&search.search=tel+aviv&search.first=true&_sourcePage=atkeMcv4ULXARM7DWiSmJpwc9G-DQB_T5mtuivYHVx0%3D&__fp=WYJcwBgX7yw%3D



















Tel Aviv


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## CalmWater

Moscow, as seen from the ISS
clickable


----------



## westendwilly

M II A II R II K said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/spicyspiral/5605984545
> 
> *Tottertown - Bristol, UK*


That photo is so amazing.:cheers:


----------



## Fab87

Moscow is HUGE


----------



## gabrielbabb

DUBAI


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*

San Francisco 4 by eeetthaannn, on Flickr


San Francisco 3 by eeetthaannn, on Flickr


Golden Gate 3 by eeetthaannn, on Flickr


City Panorama by eeetthaannn, on Flickr


San Francisco 2 by eeetthaannn, on Flickr


Oh My by eeetthaannn, on Flickr


----------



## gabrielbabb

*MEXICO CITY*
These are old but very good photos of about 2008











By gbaronab at 2012-04-18










By gbaronab at 2012-04-18


----------



## lunacity

Salvador - Bahia - Brazil



Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## M II A II R II K

http://www.flickr.com/photos/homeofbastian/7078272677

*Chicago*














http://www.flickr.com/photos/delobbo/6706387361

*Chicago*


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Those are not aerial shots of Chicago... they are taken from the top of the Hancock Center!


----------



## christos-greece

*Bordeaux, France*

Nantes from the air by Mark_Coates, on Flickr


View of Bordeaux from the air, France by j.labrado, on Flickr


Bordeus des de l'aire / Bordeaux from above by SBA73, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam 2006

P3152021 by karst, on Flickr

Rotterdam 2009

Rotterdam II by Cameron Booth, on Flickr

Rotterdam 2009

IMG_1228 by karst, on Flickr

Rotterdam 2010

Rotterdam by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr

Rotterdam 2010

2010-07-19 Rotterdam from the air - 7 by Topaas, on Flickr


2010-07-19 Rotterdam from the air - 5 by Topaas, on Flickr


2010-07-19 Waalhaven by Topaas, on Flickr


2010-07-19 Eurpoort - 3 by Topaas, on Flickr


2010-07-19 Rotterdam from the air - 4 by Topaas, on Flickr


2010-07-19 Rotterdam from the air - 3 by Topaas, on Flickr


2010-07-19 Europoort - 2 by Topaas, on Flickr


2010-07-19 Rotterdam from the air - 2 by Topaas, on Flickr


----------



## gabrielbabb

Panama City, Panamá















Sao Paulo, Brazil













Quito, Ecuador


----------



## gabrielbabb

La Paz, Bolivia













Bogotá, Colombia


























Caracas, Venezuela


----------



## gabrielbabb

Cartagena, Colombia






















Buenos Aires, Argentina























Santiago, Chile


----------



## gabrielbabb

MExico City












Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Monterrey, Mexico


----------



## Guest

*GRANADA CITY (SPAIN), WITHOUT METRO AREA*
 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Brasilia, Federal District, Brazil*









Brasília by rbpdesigner, on Flickr









Asa Sul - South Wing by rbpdesigner, on Flickr









Aeroporto Internacional de Brasília - Presidente Juscelino Kubitschek by rbpdesigner, on Flickr









Distrito Federal by rbpdesigner, on Flickr









Distrito Federal by rbpdesigner, on Flickr









Brasília by rbpdesigner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Munich, Germany*

München by Rolandito., on Flickr


BMW  by Rolandito., on Flickr


BMW und Olympiaturm by Rolandito., on Flickr


Neue ADAC-Zentrale by Rolandito., on Flickr


Munich from above by BeechcraftMUC, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai Inner Ring Area, Probably the World's Biggest Downtown.*



Nordschleife said:


> By 小刺猬


----------



## little universe

*Tianjin Binhai New Area/天津滨海新区, 20km East of Tianjin Downtown, Northern China.*

By popoeye from www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## christos-greece

*Salzburg, Austria*

Salzburg Cityscape by Serge Freeman, on Flickr


Panoramic view of Salzburg, Austria  by io_nia, on Flickr


Salzburg from Above by Backpacking_nerd, on Flickr


Salzburg from above by raptor22_07, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79

WOW NICE.


----------



## JuanPaulo

Nice Salzburg! kay:


----------



## Seattlelife

little universe said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

Are you sure this isn't a Sim City screen shot *


----------



## Brazilian001

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*


----------



## christos-greece

*Seville, Spain*

Plaza de Toros de la Maestranza by frankenschulz, on Flickr


Untitled by frankenschulz, on Flickr


IMG_1930 by carlosescolastico.com, on Flickr


IMG_1868 by carlosescolastico.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*

Brussels, European Parliament, aerial overview by blueandgreendocs, on Flickr


Brussels, European Commission exterior aerial by blueandgreendocs, on Flickr


Basilique de Koekelberg, Bruxelles by twiga_swala, on Flickr


Atomium by 3rdeyepro, on Flickr


----------



## Cauê

* Johannesburg*



JHB City Scape por Courtney Gail Rabie, no Flickr

JHB Soccer CIty Stadium por Courtney Gail Rabie, no Flickr​


----------



## Cauê

*Chicago*


Chicago Aerial 5 por halseike, no Flickr


Chicago Aerial 6 por halseike, no Flickr


----------



## Cauê

*Toronto*


Today all is lost por m a n u e l a, no Flickr


----------



## Cauê

*RIO DE JANEIRO*


Cristo redentor por Jean Léonard Polo, no Flickr


Pedra do Arpoador por Jean Léonard Polo, no Flickr


Rio Downtown por zo_ya, no Flickr


Museu Nacional de Belas Artes - RJ por blindman2009, no Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

*Panama city, Panama*

Aerial View of Panama City by peace-on-earth.org, on Flickr


Ciudad de Panamá - Panama City - Panama Canal by neavilag, on Flickr


Aerial View of Panama City 2 by Giacomo01, on Flickr


Panama City from above by barefootpanama2010, on Flickr


----------



## amomilano

brescia italy


----------



## WasabiHoney

*San Jose, Costa Rica*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3126574076/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ardeidae/4569500254/sizes/o/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/travfotos/4617182500/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/clockworknate/497847848/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/garycolet/495132227/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6777389034/sizes/l/in/photostream/
Juan Santamaria International Airport


----------



## christos-greece

*Exeter, U.K.*

Aerial view of Exeter by shamu28, on Flickr


Aerial view of Exeter by shamu28, on Flickr


Aerial view of Exeter and the M5 by shamu28, on Flickr


Exeter from the air. by F-ZeroOne, on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney

*Maracaibo, Venezuela*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sgmccook/963869669/sizes/o/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sgmccook/963869179/sizes/o/in/photostream/

*Callao, Peru*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/davidalmeida/1656287981/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/davidalmeida/1657133940/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/davidalmeida/1656259161/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*Santa Cruz, Bolivia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pix-diana/3410259526/sizes/l/in/photostream/
*
Antofagasta, Chile*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/leocespedes/4958734722/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## WasabiHoney

*Asuncion, Paraguay
*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/paraguay/259482269/sizes/z/in/photostream/

*Balneario Camboriu, Brazil*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ildicoelho/6555318725/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rfv94/7065959567/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexandrejacobsen/6870407988/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*Ushuaia, Argentina*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/russandraven/1424169503/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/marquismark/1012975770/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2218095518/sizes/z/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2218093200/sizes/z/in/photostream/


----------



## World 2 World

*Kuala Lumpur*



UjaiDidida said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6951965136/
> 
> 
> KL from above by ejbaurdo, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Kuala Lumpur by moonbird, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*

Doha West Bay by aliengrove, on Flickr


Doha Aerial by [email protected], on Flickr


up in the air. doha qatar 5 by deep_schismic, on Flickr


IMG_0272 by Carl. B., on Flickr


IMG_0276 by Carl. B., on Flickr


IMG_0274 by Carl. B., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney

*Reykjavik, Iceland
*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rasmussen1979/1054553569/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bigfez/504323301/sizes/o/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/marthasoft/3948571327/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*Tromsø, Norway
*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/graham_tait/367451044/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/beardedphotographer/6736961697/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## WasabiHoney

*Edinburgh, UK*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4228756916/sizes/o/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4855007071/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4855006205/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5360165996/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

*West Shanghai (Jing'an/静安 and Changning/长宁 Districts)*


shang aerial 8 by matteroffact, on Flickr


shang aerial 6 by matteroffact, on Flickr


shang aerial 7 by matteroffact, on Flickr


shang aerial 2 by matteroffact, on Flickr


shang aerial 3 by matteroffact, on Flickr


shang aerial 5 by matteroffact, on Flickr


shang aerial 12 by matteroffact, on Flickr


shang aerial 4 by matteroffact, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Copenhagen, Denmark*

L1001133.jpg by jhapeman, on Flickr


L1001129.jpg by jhapeman, on Flickr


That Old Harbour ***** by Mikael Colville-Andersen, on Flickr


Copenhagen from the sky by add1sun, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

http://www.flickr.com/photos/strukanb/7156522106/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/southbound228/7075322525/


----------



## SunQuick Orange

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*


----------



## Hebrewtext

*TEL AVIV - YAFO*

http://www.lowshot.com/


----------



## hhhhh

Barcelona


----------



## lunacity

Sao Paulo - Brazil


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## lunacity

Sao Paulo - Brazil



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## oliver999

by 小刺猬


----------



## lunacity

Sao Paulo - Brazil



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Ballota

Some more.. 









































































:cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*

Arriving in Venice by Pat L.314, on Flickr


Venice from above (1) by LTCE, on Flickr


Venice by Skylarkerette, on Flickr


CIMG7774 Venice from above by pinktigger, on Flickr


Venice - Aerial View by Joseph Hollick, on Flickr


Venezia, Italia by Ricardo TG, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*

Planeta hombre (6) by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Planeta hombre (14) by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Planeta hombre (7) by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Plenitud sobre Reforma by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Ecatepec infinito (3) by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Planeta hombre (16) by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

Maringá - Brazil




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech Republic*

Charles Bridge, Prague, Czech Republic by hellimli, on Flickr


Prague by randy_harris, on Flickr


Prague by glidergoth, on Flickr


Aerial view of Prague by christellefv, on Flickr


aerial view by baghi, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

*Vitória da Conquista - Brazil*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Dakaro

Amazing pictures of Prague! :cheers:


----------



## hhhhh

Amazing


----------



## hhhhh

EDIT


----------



## hhhhh

*Barcelona,spain
*


----------



## SASH

Prague









Cologne









New York 

NY180. Voormalig Nieuw Amsterdam. New York City, met 180 mm lens, door beschermingsplaat van Cupola raam. by André Kuipers, on Flickr

Johannsesburg

Johannesburg at night by André Kuipers, on Flickr

The Bay Area

San Francisco with the Golden Gate Bridge. by André Kuipers, on Flickr

Istanbul

Byzantium, Constantinopel, Istanbul. Historisch kruispunt tussen Midden-Oosten en Europa, tussen islamitische en christelijke wereld en tussen Middellandse en Zwarte zee. by André Kuipers, on Flickr

Amsterdam (plus a part of Randstad)

Amsterdam en omstreken, vannacht, 5 april. Nikon D3s 180 mm  by André Kuipers, on Flickr

London

London Town, night of April 5th by André Kuipers, on Flickr

Randstad (Rotterdam, The Hague, Amsterdam and Utrecht)

NL 85 mm vannacht by André Kuipers, on Flickr

Naples

Napels vannacht. Vesuvius als dreigend zwart gat in het midden. by André Kuipers, on Flickr

Paris

Paris by night (6 February 2012 23:03) by André Kuipers, on Flickr

Rotterdam, Breda, Tilburg and Den Bosch

Zuid-Nederland. Rotterdam, Dordrecht, Tilburg, Breda, 's Hertogenbosch, etc  by André Kuipers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montevideo, Uruguay*

Montevideo desde el aire (4) by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Montevideo según los dioses (5) by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Montevideo según los dioses (4) by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Refinería en Montevideo by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Montevideo según los dioses by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Montevideo según los dioses (7) by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


----------



## Ronnivox

*Divinópolis - Brasil*









http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6122/5985541306_4872056403_b.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Beautiful aerial photo of Lima


----------



## JuanPaulo

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Beautiful aerial photo of Lima


Christos, I didn't see any pictures of Lima on this page? Did you mean Divinopolis?


----------



## myararat04

*Van, Turkey*


----------



## Ronnivox

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Beautiful aerial photo of Lima


"of lima" not the author of the photo?


----------



## Linguine

impressive aerial photo series....:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*

The Mighty Golden Gate by Big Dave Diode, on Flickr


IMG_4488 by emiya, on Flickr


IMG_4486 by emiya, on Flickr


Downtown from Above by wclarkstephens22, on Flickr


----------



## null

Mexico City is AMAZING!


----------



## Guaporense

Amazing!


----------



## JayT

christos-greece said:


> *San Francisco, U.S.A.*
> 
> The Mighty Golden Gate by Big Dave Diode, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_4488 by emiya, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_4486 by emiya, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Downtown from Above by wclarkstephens22, on Flickr


^^
Love the San Francisco shots. I was there just one month ago and loved the city.


----------



## Go Ahead Eagles

Den Haag - The Netherlands


----------



## hhhhh

Barcelona


----------



## Jakob

*Istanbul, Turkey*


Istanbul_047-3.jpg by mileswillis, on Flickr


Istanbul_046-3.jpg by mileswillis, on Flickr


Istanbul_043-3.jpg by mileswillis, on Flickr


Istanbul_042-3.jpg by mileswillis, on Flickr


Istanbul_048-3.jpg by mileswillis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*

Lyon by Skylarkerette, on Flickr


Lyon Panorama Stitch by victordriggs, on Flickr


View from above - Lyon by geomology, on Flickr


vue aerienne by Sanggi, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79

Great updates.


----------



## christos-greece

*Bucharest, Romania*

Bucharest from above by CameliaTWU (away for a while), on Flickr


City of Bucharest by Andy Loghin (andy42.com), on Flickr


Titan Park 3 01.2010 by brandy_tdi, on Flickr


Bucharest seen from above by Sergiu Niculescu, on Flickr


----------



## raider12

@christos-greece, anytime i see that you posted i rush to the thread to see your pics, they are always amazing. Thank you so much for sharing them


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Thank you Chris! The one with Titan in Bucharest especially is interesting!


----------



## christos-greece

raider12 said:


> @christos-greece, anytime i see that you posted i rush to the thread to see your pics, they are always amazing. Thank you so much for sharing them





PRIMEVAL said:


> Thank you Chris! The one with Titan in Bucharest especially is interesting!


Thank you both for your comments


----------



## johnsmith88

The Gold Coast of Australia is so beautiful!


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*

Sydney panorama by Bingley Hall, on Flickr


Sydney [Artist Impression] by 6835, on Flickr


Good Morning Sydney! by Mark Merton, on Flickr


Sydney from the air by sth475, on Flickr


----------



## Terick

*San Juan, Puerto Rico*

Reference: Author/Credits: Re-posted from Skyscrapercity. image hosted on flickr Available at http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1025191&page=6











Reference: Author/Credits: Re-posted from Skyscrapercity. Image hosted on flickr Available at http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1025191&page=6










Reference: Author/Credits: Todos los derechos reservados por twiga_swala www.flickr.com Available at: http://www.flickr.com/photos/twiga_swala/7000293118/sizes/l/in/set-72157629386914769/


----------



## christos-greece

*Honolulu, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*

DSC_6419 by johnny the boy, on Flickr


DSC_6418 by johnny the boy, on Flickr


DSC_6417 by johnny the boy, on Flickr


DSC_6422 by johnny the boy, on Flickr


Waikiki From Above by Rick Schlamp, on Flickr


Honolulu From Above by Denis Dore Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Joseph85

Cordoba, Argentina



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Stelian

Sofia Bulgaria


----------



## Stelian

Henderson ,Las Vegas


----------



## ynk23

Stelian said:


> Henderson ,Las Vegas


Great, wt a systematic housing planning, in india politician cant even think about it,


----------



## little universe

*Tianjin/天津, a Metropolis in Northern China.*


By huisi1989 from www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## Chadoh25

^^ Amazing!


----------



## dj4life

Some aerials of Stockholm (from the area around the English church (Engelbrektskyrkan/Engelska kyrkan) in Lärkstan):

_image hosted on *flickr*_








Lärkstan by David Thyberg, on Flickr

_image hosted on *flickr*_








Engelbrektskyrkan by David Thyberg, on Flickr

_image hosted on *flickr*_








Engelbrektskyrkan by David Thyberg, on Flickr

_image hosted on *flickr*_








Engelbrektskyrkan by David Thyberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Florence, Italy*

Aerial View of the Cathedral, Florence, Italy by Striderv, on Flickr


Florence, Italy  by garyhebding, on Flickr


Florence from above by Frank Mertens, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79

Splendid shots...


----------



## christos-greece

*Helsinki, Finland*

2012-05-27-762 by sheridan01, on Flickr


2012-05-27-765 by sheridan01, on Flickr


Helsinki Kaivopuisto / Eira 06123 by PCmarja2006, on Flickr


Untitled by evaberry, on Flickr


Untitled by evaberry, on Flickr


----------



## z_lica

*Split, Croatia*


----------



## z_lica

*Split, Croatia*


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*

#istanbul #bosphorus #bridge #sky #thy #aerial #ttarena #travel #airplane #iphonephotography #iphoneonly #snapseed #ugurv by ugurv, on Flickr


Aerial View of Istanbul by michicat, on Flickr


11757 by Panegyrics of Granovetter, on Flickr


11749 by Panegyrics of Granovetter, on Flickr


40068661 by wolfgangkaehler, on Flickr


istanul_aerial_air_luft_aufnahme_halic by magnificient, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

*Sao Paulo - Brazil*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^


----------



## gabrielbabb




----------



## Nouvellecosse

This isn't the "Skylines from far away" thread, it's the " Aerial Photographs of Cities" thread. This may be more your cup of tea. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=204074


----------



## gabo79

OMG NICE PICS.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*Bucharest*


----------



## mobus

Sydney


Sydney from the sky by ozvickijc, on Flickr


Sydney aerial by winterofdiscontent, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*

Guadalupe según los dioses by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


El norponiente de Monterrey, desde el aire by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Alba sobre las Mitras by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Regio amanecer by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Monterrey amaneciendo by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


A los pies del Topochico by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Mexico City, Federal District, Mexico*


Planeta hombre (10) by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Planeta hombre (5) by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Polanco y Anzures según los dioses by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Planeta hombre (6) by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

*Sao Paulo - Brazil*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## christos-greece

*Hobart, Tasmania (Australia)*

hobart by island home, on Flickr


20111230-080-Hobart CBD from the air by Roger T Wong, on Flickr


20111230-079-Hobart's Sullivan cove from the air by Roger T Wong, on Flickr


Tasmania Hobart aerial view 2 by aronde99 - Aaron and Sam, on Flickr


Aerial View near Hobart, Tasmania by mindsocket, on Flickr


sea hobart mountain by ghee, on Flickr


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Do you want to make sense of *São Paulo*?



GersonLDN said:


> (...)
> 
> 4-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18-


----------



## christos-greece

*Cape Town, South Africa*

South Africa by UIUC Business, on Flickr


Cape Town_2012 05 15_0175 by HBarrison, on Flickr


Gyro Pano (4) by jtresfon, on Flickr


IMG_3753 by Juha_Uitto, on Flickr


Waterfront panorama Cape Town by Geoff Spiby, on Flickr


----------



## M II A II R II K

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lawler5/7420431620

*Brisbane*


----------



## Dakaro

Beautiful photos from Cape Town, @christos-greece! This place is really nice. This city is one of the most beutiful cities in Africa! :cheers2:


----------



## Giorgio Calla

*SOFIA
*


----------



## christos-greece

*Belgrade, Serbia*

Belgrade - New Belgrade, air shots 12 by Katarina 2353, on Flickr


hram from the sky by jensnandi, on Flickr


View of New Belgrade by Katarina 2353, on Flickr


Serbia: Belgrade - aerial view by icitaiwan1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dar Es Salaam, Tanzania*

Dar Es Salaam, Tanzania by aneye4apicture, on Flickr


Dar-es-Salaam, Tanzania by BBM Explorer, on Flickr


dar es salaam by kooop, on Flickr


Dar es Salaam, Tanzania  by eutrophication&hypoxia, on Flickr


DSC_0612 by mel_n_brown, on Flickr


----------



## gabrielbabb

Beautiful pics


----------



## gabrielbabb

Cancún, Quintana Roo, México

white flour sand and aqua blue seas


----------



## christos-greece

*Washington D.C., U.S.A.*

Washington by Canada para Brasileiros / USA Brasileiro, on Flickr


Lincoln Memorial by Canada para Brasileiros / USA Brasileiro, on Flickr


Washington, DC by RedRipper24, on Flickr


Washington, DC by RedRipper24, on Flickr


Washington, DC by RedRipper24, on Flickr


Washington, DC by RedRipper24, on Flickr


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

^^
Very interesting these Washington shots. The bigger buildings are heavily concentrated between the Congress and the White House and on those two nods across the river, in Virginia.

I hear Southeast DC is very poor, and it starts just outside the Congress. Maybe the federal government should build the new complexes on that area. What are your guys' feelings about it?


----------



## WMS

Warsaw


rychlik said:


>


----------



## christos-greece

Yuri S Andrade said:


> Very interesting these Washington shots. The bigger buildings are heavily concentrated between the Congress and the White House and on those two nods across the river, in Virginia.
> 
> I hear Southeast DC is very poor, and it starts just outside the Congress. Maybe the federal government should build the new complexes on that area. What are your guys' feelings about it?


Thanks; indeed as you said.

I dont know much about your second part of your post.


----------



## gabo79

Nice cancun.


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*

 Philadelphia from the air by sftrajan, on Flickr


Delaware River / Philadelphia 2012  by sftrajan, on Flickr


Philly Flyover by urbanfabric, on Flickr


Philly Flyover by urbanfabric, on Flickr


Center City Philadelphia, Pennsylvania River by SkylineScenes, on Flickr


Philadelphia, Pennsylvania Center City Skyline by SkylineScenes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*

Rio de Janeiro Aerial Photo by Living Labs Global, on Flickr


b&w-22 by d.orio, on Flickr


Rio Centro / Ilha Fiscal by maxunterwegs, on Flickr


Rio Centro / Ilha Fiscal by maxunterwegs, on Flickr


Rio de Janeiro by maxunterwegs, on Flickr


botafogo and rio de janeiro and the sugarloaf brasil by Franck Camhi, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Iași





Palas Iasi (top view) by Puiu.Bogdan, on Flickr




Palas Iasi (top view) by Puiu.Bogdan, on Flickr





Palas Iasi (top view) by Puiu.Bogdan, on Flickr





Cetatuia Iasi (top view) by Puiu.Bogdan, on Flickr




Bucium (top view) by Puiu.Bogdan, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*

Untitled by Popapraniec, on Flickr


2008_11_21_ams-waw-ord-bos_017 by dsearls, on Flickr


2008_11_21_ams-waw-ord-bos_026 by dsearls, on Flickr


2008_11_21_ams-waw-ord-bos_018 by dsearls, on Flickr


Warsaw from 300 ft by dwuziu, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

*Sao paulo and Rio de Janeiro - Brazil*




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*Constanța*



DSC_5464-2 by raduuuuu, on Flickr



DSC_5481-2 by raduuuuu, on Flickr



DSC_5523-2 by raduuuuu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*

Miami Aerial by [email protected], on Flickr


miami from above by conbon33, on Flickr


miami from above by conbon33, on Flickr


Aerial of Miami - from Air Canada plane by ACM83, on Flickr


12 01 22 Jamaica to Miami Aerials 09.jpg by Graham Coreil-Allen, on Flickr


12 01 22 Jamaica to Miami Aerials 08.jpg by Graham Coreil-Allen, on Flickr


----------



## Spookvlieger

Epii10 said:


> Is there any pictures from Antwerp (Belgium)?


Christos posted Antwerp several times in this thread if I remember correctly

Edit: here is one of them:



christos-greece said:


> *Antwerp, Belgium*
> 
> Antwerpen Aerial by Rolandito., on Flickr
> 
> 
> Antwerpen by Koen BL, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Antwerpen, oude stad uit de lucht by Koen BL, on Flickr


----------



## Terick

*San Juan, Puerto Rico*



Reference: Author/Credits: Todos los derechos reservados por silva500. www.flickr.com Available at: http://www.flickr.com/photos/silva500/4771905613/sizes/l/in/photostream/










Reference: Author/Credits: Todos los derechos reservados por silva500. www.flickr.com Available at: http://www.flickr.com/photos/silva500/4771904769/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Epii10

joshsam said:


> Christos posted Antwerp several times in this thread if I remember correctly
> 
> Edit: here is one of them:


Thanks, beautiful pictures.


----------



## Thermo

Epii10 said:


> Thanks, beautiful pictures.


Some more aerial pictures of Antwerp (by Antwerp Skyliner, source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/)


----------



## christos-greece

*Salt Lake city, U.S.A.*

Downtown Salt Lake City Aerial View by Photo Dean, on Flickr


Downtown Salt Lake City Aerial View by Photo Dean, on Flickr


I-80 and I-15 Aerial View by Photo Dean, on Flickr


Downtown Salt Lake City, Utah by jetguy1, on Flickr


----------



## Spookvlieger

Tournai ( Fl: Doornik), Belgium


----------



## Spookvlieger

De Panne aan zee (De Panne seaside, there is also De Panne the old famers village few km inland), Belgium










You can see the village in the country side in the back:








http://www.dorpsraadadinkerke.be/images/fusiedp.jpg









http://www.natuurinbeeld.be/martine...De Panne vanuit de lucht/DP_oostkant-1262.jpg









http://www.natuurinbeeld.be/martine...De Panne vanuit de lucht/DP_oostkant-1156.jpg









http://www.natuurinbeeld.be/martine...De Panne vanuit de lucht/DP_oostkant-1153.jpg









http://www.natuurinbeeld.be/martine...e Panne vanuit de lucht/DP_esplanade-1278.jpg


----------



## Spookvlieger

*Knokke-Heist, Belgium*









http://kmoinfo.typepad.com/.a/6a00d8341c50dd53ef014e87e0d17e970d-800wi









http://www.zwinstreek.eu/zs/images/stories/natuur/struyf/knokke-heist-vanuit-de-lucht.JPG









http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/44717652.jpg


----------



## Spookvlieger

Blankenberge, Belgium









http://images.vliz.be/resized/2162_jachthaven-blankenberge.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...berge_R02.jpg/490px-Pier_Blankenberge_R02.jpg









http://www.cityzine.be/images/artikels/1158.jpg









http://www.vlaanderenvanuitdelucht.be/vlaanderen/img-norm/Blankenberge-5083-010807.jpg


----------



## Epii10

Which beach in Belgium has the border with Holland , I head there is one
you can bike from one country to the other, is it true? pictures?


----------



## Redzio

Warsaw

**














http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/396103_355138757890577_1834298468_n.jpg[IMG]



[IMG]http://img692.imageshack.us/img692/9076/18283835090429831402314j.jpg










































































//img850.imageshack.us/img850/9030/57666834310111909434110.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*

IMG_8331 by darkmark327, on Flickr


IMG_8305 by darkmark327, on Flickr


Broadview by margotwood, on Flickr


Aerial view of Barcelona by SnapDoc, on Flickr


Aproaching Barcelona by SnapDoc, on Flickr


----------



## Spookvlieger

Epii10 said:


> Which beach in Belgium has the border with Holland , I head there is one
> you can bike from one country to the other, is it true? pictures?


Erhm yes it's true but you can always bike from country to country in the Schengen area if you like, beach or not. There are no active borders any longer. You can also just walk across the beach into France. I have no idea what is special about that? Pictures? Go to GE and look it up. it's pretty obvious.


----------



## christos-greece

There are no borders in E.U., you may ride with your bike Epil in every country (France, Holland etc) from Belgium...


----------



## Epii10

christos-greece said:


> There are no borders in E.U., you may ride with your bike Epil in every country (France, Holland etc) from Belgium...


I did not know that, I thought it was like USA/Mexico that a wall split
both sides of the sand on the beach.

By the way, any pictures from above of this USA/Mexico border?


----------



## Fagereng

When I took these pictures I had no idea which town it was, but I found on Google Earth that this must be Ipswich. I was flying from London on my way home. Sorry for the bad quality, but the windows were dirty.

Pictures taken by me.


----------



## Kleist D

*Germany -Thuringia- Mühlhausen*










By kleist_d at 2012-07-12









By kleist_d at 2012-07-12









By kleist_d at 2012-07-12


----------



## Epii10

Kleist D said:


> By kleist_d at 2012-07-12



uau from a bi plane? let me see pictures of the plane too.


----------



## deckard_6

Epii10 said:


> I did not know that, I thought it was like USA/Mexico that a wall split
> both sides of the sand on the beach.
> 
> By the way, any pictures from above of this USA/Mexico border?


----------



## alket83

St. Louis Missouri


----------



## alket83

*St. Louis*











The red brick building in distance is the famous Anheuser-Busch Brewery










Busch Stadium was build in 2006 for $400 mil









Lake of St. Louis, which Nelly the rap singer has a house somewhere in there . . .



















Missisipi River


----------



## Giorgio Calla

Small, but beautiful *Vratsa*, Bulgaria. :banana:


----------



## raider12

M II A II R II K said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3285564194
> 
> *Phoenix*


ugh........hno: sprawl:bash:


----------



## lezgotolondon

if a video is ok too:

]


----------



## Wunderknabe

Sure, but its funny what an aerial seems to be for you guys.

3/4 of the pics on this side are non.

Bravo. Lets compromise all the thread-ideas and spam just any pic anywhere.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

*Rio de Janeiro*


Flamengo and Downtown on the bottom:


IMG_3911 por joncockley, no Flickr[/QUOTE]


Ipanema and Lagoa Rodrigo de Freitas:


Ipanema por Jean Léonard Polo, no Flickr


Barra da Tijuca:




































www.myzoon.com


----------



## cmoonflyer

*MOSCOW-Awesome pics and credit goes to Dailymail*
Vertigo warning! Dizzying photos of Russian daredevils who climb the country's tallest buildings… WITHOUT safety equipment


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*

London Eye by ROBTHEGOB, on Flickr


London 7 by tim caynes, on Flickr


The Docklands & Grenwich by joiseyboyy, on Flickr


An aerial of cental London by joiseyboyy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*

D's Plane by Jonathan Dy, on Flickr


Vancouver Aerial by Jonathan Dy, on Flickr


Roll 001.016 by jordanjaprice, on Flickr


Flight over Vancouver by MarkD800, on Flickr


Throughfare by ecstaticist, on Flickr


----------



## Forasteiro

Vancouver is amazing. Great city!


----------



## HS

Gliwice (187,000) main square










Gliwice's Radio Tower, where Gliwice's incident took place in 1939. It is also the highest wooden structure in the world. 










Gliwice's suburb _Wilcze Gardło_ (literally: "Wolf's throat):










Katowice (310,000), Silesia, Poland


----------



## Aecio

Love the pictures of Vancouver!!


----------



## Linguine

amazing aerial shots....:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*

ottawa 9151 by southfacing, on Flickr


ottawa 3701 by southfacing, on Flickr


Aerial View of Ottawa by ActiveSteve, on Flickr


Aerial View of Ottawa River by ActiveSteve, on Flickr


Aerial views of Ottawa by Fraser Gordon, on Flickr


----------



## Spookvlieger

All pictures of canadese cities show they are much denser than USA counterparts despite all the suburban sprawl.


----------



## HD9

Amsterdam


Ijburg Amsterdam by Rogiertje, on Flickr


Haven van Amsterdam en Ij by Rogiertje, on Flickr


----------



## HD9

Istanbul - Turkey


Bosporus Istanbul Turkey by Rogiertje, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nicosia, Cyprus*

Cyprus-Nicosia by giovanni paccaloni, on Flickr


Photo of a photo of Nicosia from above - the Shacolas (Shakolas) Tower - Nicosia (Lefkosia),Cyprus by Glen Bowman, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Great finds Christos!


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Guayaquil, Guayas, Ecuador*


SAn Boron Don by N2Filming - JXavier Borja, on Flickr









Guayaquil Norte a Sur + Estero by Vince Munoz, on Flickr









9 Guayaquil 2 by patemanray, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Hangzhou / 杭州, Capital of Zhejiang Province, Eastern China.*




*The West Lake / 西湖 ( UNESCO World Heritage Site )*


IMG_7851 by moyan808, on Flickr


IMG_7830 by moyan808, on Flickr



willliu said:


>





*>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Scroll >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*




nika888 said:


> *Hangzhou*


----------



## tikiturf

Marseille (France) :


Côte d'Azur par 衰尾道人, sur Flickr

Grenoble :


Grenoble en Grand par Simousim, sur Flickr

Paris :


Paris from above par bb.limousin, sur Flickr


IMG_0019 par alemsk, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Christchurch, New Zealand*
_photos after the earthquake_

Christchurch Earthquake Damage by Quick Shot Photos, on Flickr


Christchurch Earthquake Damage by Quick Shot Photos, on Flickr


Christchurch Earthquake Damage by Quick Shot Photos, on Flickr


Christchurch Earthquake Damage by Quick Shot Photos, on Flickr


Christchurch Earthquake Damage by Quick Shot Photos, on Flickr


Christchurch Earthquake Damage by Quick Shot Photos, on Flickr


----------



## RKC

^^ great


Szeged, Hungary

















https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/546521_418354834878675_1814126906_n.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*

IMG_8331 by darkmark327, on Flickr


IMG_8305 by darkmark327, on Flickr


IMG_8014 by darkmark327, on Flickr


Broadview by margotwood, on Flickr


Aerial view of Barcelona by SnapDoc, on Flickr


IMG_0879 by henrikdenouden, on Flickr


IMG_0881 by henrikdenouden, on Flickr


----------



## Lithiumite

Beautiful Barcelona!!


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Quito, Pichincha, Ecuador*


S34 Quito 630AM dep by beder_98, on Flickr


Baltra and Daphne Islands by Wananga, on Flickr









Quito by Catherine, on Smugmug


----------



## christos-greece

*Amsterdam, Holland*

SMS_20120614_205.JPG by Siebe Swart Aerial Photography Luchtfotografie, on Flickr


SMS_20120614_179.JPG by Siebe Swart Aerial Photography Luchtfotografie, on Flickr


SMS_20120614_132.JPG by Siebe Swart Aerial Photography Luchtfotografie, on Flickr


SMS_20120614_135.JPG by Siebe Swart Aerial Photography Luchtfotografie, on Flickr


SMS_20120614_155.JPG by Siebe Swart Aerial Photography Luchtfotografie, on Flickr


SMS_20120614_101.JPG by Siebe Swart Aerial Photography Luchtfotografie, on Flickr


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

*Pato Branco*, southern Brazil, 73,000 inhabitants:



























_by Flavio Arns on Flickr_


----------



## christos-greece

*Atlanta, U.S.A.*

Downtown and Midtown Atlanta by LI Refugee, on Flickr


The Line of Atlanta by LI Refugee, on Flickr


Atlanta from above_#007 by VBeaudry, on Flickr


Atlanta from above_#008 by VBeaudry, on Flickr


Atlanta from above_#003 by VBeaudry, on Flickr


Atlanta from 1500ft by wexfenne24, on Flickr


Untitled #013 by erickelleyphoto, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

*Sao Paulo*


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*

Chicago from air by Alan Light, on Flickr


fine, O'Hare first.jpg by opacity, on Flickr


arriving home.jpg by opacity, on Flickr


Aerial breadth of Chicago,7/22/12 by joiseyboyy, on Flickr


Chicago by chrissam42, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

*Sao Paulo*


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Teresa460

Singapore looks amazing!


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

*Santos*, São Paulo state, Brazil, 419,000 inhabitants:









_mopc (SSC)_


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*

Berlin by Petit Groupe, on Flickr


View over Berlin from the Fernsehturm by Isabel ****, on Flickr


View over Berlin from the Fernsehturm by Isabel ****, on Flickr


View over Berlin from the Fernsehturm by Isabel ****, on Flickr


Approaching Berlin by roomman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City, U.S.A.*

Dark Harbor by Dashafantasca, on Flickr


New York, NY, USA _ Pictures _ Photos at Night _ Photography 7 by JuiiCyyFrUiiT, on Flickr


20120804-IMG_2271 by 8million, on Flickr


The Big Apple ! by James Whorriskey (Delbert Jackson), on Flickr


20120804-IMG_2258 by 8million, on Flickr


20120804-IMG_2265 by 8million, on Flickr


20120804-IMG_2248 by 8million, on Flickr


----------



## Joseph85

Edit


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam


Rotterdam by lenidenengelse, on Flickr


Rotterdam from Above by Peter Meijer, on Flickr


Knooppunt Vaanplein by Mart Mijmering, on Flickr


HH531854 by Siebe Swart Aerial Photography Luchtfotografie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*

santiago-chile-from-above-aerial-photograph-800x500 by Marc Driesenga, on Flickr


Santiago, Chile -- Aerial View (IMG_5751_A) by le jeune étranger, on Flickr


Amunategui con alameda - Santiago de Chile by Fabro - Max, on Flickr


Santiago de Chile by Fabro - Max, on Flickr


Santiago de Chile by Fabro - Max, on Flickr


----------



## xussep80

Barcelona (Diagonal avenue)



perrolokos said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7964154422/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Lima2016

*A video above the "Green Coast" Lima, Peru*


----------



## Lima2016

*Cusco, Peru*









*Lima, Peru*



































Lima 3D by Fototroll, on Flickr

*Arequipa, Peru*


----------



## christos-greece

*Montreal, Canada*

montreal aerial by K-Camp, on Flickr


Montréal by twiga_swala, on Flickr


Montreal from above by nd1mbee, on Flickr


Montreal from above by nd1mbee, on Flickr


Montreal from Above by tr.robinson, on Flickr


----------



## Joseph85

*Cordoba, Argentina*


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*

Moscow Railway Terminals. Aerial view by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Moscow cityscape. Bird's eye view by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Moscow cityscape. Bird's eye view by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Moscow cityscape. Bird's eye view by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Moscow by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


----------



## Rihanna Ramos

*DAVAO CITY, Philippines










*_credits to *Bernardo Agulo
*_


----------



## JorelSCS

SANTA CRUZ DE LA SIERRA - BOLIVIA
ZONA NORTE


















ZONA ZUR


----------



## Rihanna Ramos

*CAGAYAN DE ORO CITY, Philippines

*Unfortunately, I can't find a nicer aerial shot of Cagayan de Oro City just like that of Davao City so here's what I got...



















SOURCE: 
http://www.cdodev.com/2012/06/18/random-shots-some-recent-aerial-photos-of-cagayan-de-oro/


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*

Another Aerial View by Daniel Y. Go, on Flickr


Metro Manila by flogico, on Flickr


Aerial View of Intramuros by eazy traveler, on Flickr


City of Manila & Pasig River by eazy traveler, on Flickr


Epifanio de los Santos Avenue (EDSA) by eazy traveler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Liverpool, U.K.*

Liverpool aerial by Pew Pew Pew! Lasers!, on Flickr


Aerial view of Seaforth Docks Liverpool by shamu28, on Flickr


Aerial view of Liverpool City Centre by shamu28, on Flickr


Liverpool Docks by fragglehunter aka Sleepy G, on Flickr


LPool Fly 2 by Brian Gort Photography, on Flickr


Aerial view of Liverpool City Centre by shamu28, on Flickr


ACRW_0521 by AndrewCSQ, on Flickr


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you all for the great pix, I love this thread 

TEHRAN/IRAN

Daytime


























































































































































http://www.tehran24.com/timeline/?attachment_id=1455


----------



## alitezar

TEHRAN/IRAN

At Night


----------



## Diego N

Wow, Tehran is really beautiful, specially at night! Congratulations!


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*

Aerial Dubai. Deira, Bur Dubai and Dubai Creek. by elsa11, on Flickr


Dubai Wingsuit Flying Trip by pictcorrect, on Flickr


Dubai aerial by todd7plus, on Flickr


Dubai HDR by AJMAL othukkungal, on Flickr


Aerial Dubai by widervue, on Flickr


Dubai by Mohamed Egami, on Flickr


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais

*Amsterdam, the Netherlands*


Amsterdam binnenstad by T91, on Flickr


Amsterdam by Waltzing Broomhilda, on Flickr


AMSTERDAM-WK2010ZA-LUCHTFOTO by eddyvm85, on Flickr


Station Rokin-4 by Noord/Zuidlijn, on Flickr


HH389184 by Siebe Swart Aerial Photography Luchtfotografie, on Flickr


SMS_20120614_225.JPG by Siebe Swart Aerial Photography Luchtfotografie, on Flickr


SMS_20120614_228.JPG by Siebe Swart Aerial Photography Luchtfotografie, on Flickr


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais

Beautiful Dubai-pics between Christos .
-------------------------------------------------------------------
*The Hague, the Netherlands*


Den Haag and Scheveningen by Marjo van Diem, on Flickr


FILE nummer by Siebe Swart Aerial Photography Luchtfotografie, on Flickr


SMS_20110523_575.jpg by Siebe Swart Aerial Photography Luchtfotografie, on Flickr


SMS_20110523_570.jpg by Siebe Swart Aerial Photography Luchtfotografie, on Flickr


SMS_20110523_599.jpg by Siebe Swart Aerial Photography Luchtfotografie, on Flickr


SMS_20110522_183.jpg by Siebe Swart Aerial Photography Luchtfotografie, on Flickr


SMS_20090320_0243.dng by Siebe Swart Aerial Photography Luchtfotografie, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

*Lima, Peru*

































































Lima by sOcIo_co, on Flickr


----------



## Nigel20

Nice photos.


----------



## MikeVegas

Great photos all. Really enjoyed the night time Tehran photos. Most of all the in close ones with the homes alternating between blue and yellow lighting and the lights coming through the windows. Kind of reminded me of Dark City.


----------



## dj4life

Stockholm from above by a lithuanian forumer Propper (from miestai.net):

2007-02-07









2011-09-15









2011-09-15









2012-09-15









2012-09-15









Source


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam (April 2006)


IMG_3909.JPG by duimdog, on Flickr


----------



## Maharlikans

*Metro Manila, PHILIPPINES*

_*Manila City*_


----------



## Maharlikans

*Baguio City, Philippines*


----------



## Maharlikans

*Metro Manila, PHILIPPINES*


----------



## Lima2016

*Lima, Peru*


Lima Urban District From Above by Serious Cat, on Flickr


Lima, Peru Skyline by Neo-Kat, on Flickr


San Isidro Skyline by Neo-Kat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sofia, Bulgaria*

Sofia! by oobwoodman, on Flickr


City Centre Overview by roomman, on Flickr


Sofia Central Railway Station by cholakovv, on Flickr


Residential estates in Sofia by cholakovv, on Flickr


P1070935 by taigatrommelchen, on Flickr


----------



## AmirX

alitezar said:


> ^^ Thank you all for the great pix, I love this thread
> 
> TEHRAN/IRAN
> 
> Daytime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tehran24.com/timeline/?attachment_id=1455


Wow impressive Tehran.


----------



## OK8

Rotterdam

http://lmeridag.files.wordpress.com/2010/05/aeroview-b-v-rotterdam-5.jpg


----------



## gabrielbabb

Mexico City central southern zone


----------



## christos-greece

*Rome, Italy*

Rome by vermegrigio, on Flickr


Over Rome, Italy by RedRipper24, on Flickr


Over Rome, Italy by RedRipper24, on Flickr


Overlooking the Vatican City by Alex E. Proimos, on Flickr


P1130756 by helena_slavik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*

DSC_8245 by ----J----, on Flickr


DSC_8152 (2) by ----J----, on Flickr


DSC_8210 by ----J----, on Flickr


DSC_8130 by ----J----, on Flickr


DSC_8162 by ----J----, on Flickr


Bangkok Aerial View by Rolandito., on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Tel-Aviv


Tel-Aviv From above by xnir, on Flickr


Tel-Aviv From above by xnir, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Hauptbahnhof & Flughafen bei Nacht by MannyMammut, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Athens


RG (10 of 23) by beckysmisf, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Cebu

Cebu City from the top by solitude girl, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Prague by Vevodahd, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

stunning images..


----------



## Spurdo

Osaka Skyline (view from Umeda Sky Building) by 7th_wave, on Flickr


----------



## Maharlikans

*Metro Manila, PHILIPPINES*









































*Manila City Area (Intramuros - Manila Historical Walled City)*











*Metro Manila after WWII*












*Manila 1960*


----------



## ps5

*Aerial View of Penang, Malaysia*


----------



## Spurdo

*Barcelona*


Barcelona Skyline by Billabongmac, on Flickr


----------



## CxIxMaN

ps5 said:


> *Aerial View of Penang, Malaysia*


please provide links! That beautiful pic was almost going to be removed. Here is the source for that photo :lol:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/gene-photography/8019781362/in/photostream/

remember to give credit http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1271319


----------



## Spurdo

Sydney Panorama by [Mika], on Flickr


----------



## Joseph85

*Mar del Plata, Argentina*


La otra cara de Mar del Plata por Agustín Faggiano, en Flickr











Playas del Centro por Agustín Faggiano, en Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

New York City Day One by m4tik, on Flickr


Tribeca by fatedsnowfox, on Flickr


Metropolitan Jungle by fatedsnowfox, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Looking out over Times Square by fatedsnowfox, on Flickr


View from Empire State Building by fatedsnowfox, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

*Paris*


Moonshine by Sandra A., on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

*Copenhagen*


Rooftops by frederiktogsverd, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Bilbao, Espanya


Bilbao 15-09-2012 19-17-13 by Travels of Mark, on Flickr


----------



## urix99

wwwoooooooooooooooow all pictures are amazing


----------



## christos-greece

*Tel Aviv, Israel*

800px-Northern_Tel_Aviv_Aerial by boris.brest, on Flickr


Tel_Aviv_aerial by DEBKAJON, on Flickr


IV by Lorenia, on Flickr


III by Lorenia, on Flickr


Downtown Tel Aviv by Anita363, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

*Nairobi*


Nairobi skyline by Richard Trillo, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Roma, Italia


Skyline Romano by drnocho, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

*Prague*


Prague: Church St.Mikuláš and Charles Bridge by Zahadam Industries, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Napoli, Italy*

Untitled by Gastev, on Flickr


aerial view of Naples Bay by King Midas Touch*, on Flickr


Ciao Napoli ... : ( by briethe, on Flickr


Bella Napoli by briethe, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

*Chicago*


View from Willis Tower v6 by Fleur-de-louis, on Flickr


View from Willis Tower v3 by Fleur-de-louis, on Flickr


View from Willis Tower v8 by Fleur-de-louis, on Flickr


View from Willis Tower v2 by Fleur-de-louis, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Metro Manila


cityscape by purplesketches, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

*Rome*


Roman view by tomwright1408, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

*Tokyo*


TOKYO, JAPAN by Maria V.S., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seville, Spain*

IMG_1930 by carlosescolastico.com, on Flickr


Untitled by frankenschulz, on Flickr


Plaza de Toros de la Maestranza by frankenschulz, on Flickr


IMG_1840 by carlosescolastico.com, on Flickr


IMG_1501 by carlosescolastico.com, on Flickr


IMG_1508 by carlosescolastico.com, on Flickr


----------



## javi el geo

^^ 

Wonderful, beautiful pics. Thanks you!


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*

barcelona-spain-aerial-from-above by Crowlows19, on Flickr


IMG_8331 by darkmark327, on Flickr


IMG_8305 by darkmark327, on Flickr


Aerial view of Barcelona by SnapDoc, on Flickr


Bird's Eye View Of Barcelona by Serge Freeman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*

Côte d'Azur by 衰尾道人, on Flickr


Aerial view of Marseille by paul nine-o, on Flickr


Marseille by robonline, on Flickr


Marseilles airport by alexander_boden, on Flickr


Marseilles by alexander_boden, on Flickr


----------



## AcesHigh

Porto Alegre, with river and lake waters darker because of recent torrential rains that raised mud from the bottom


















Curitiba


----------



## Isopropyl

Curitiba is indeed a good example of a successful urban planning.


----------



## Spurdo

^^ yeah I agree.


----------



## Spurdo

*Tokyo*


Tokyo skyline 2 by The world ttl, on Flickr


Tokyo skyline by The world ttl, on Flickr


Tokyo Skyline Fisheye by Jake Jung, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

[Speak For Me] by Bishops Pocket, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

*Frankfurt*


Skyline Frankfurt by frawolf77, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*

Philadelphia, Pennsylvania by SkylineScenes, on Flickr


Franklin Field, University City, Pennsylvania by SkylineScenes, on Flickr


Concast Center, Philadelphia, Pennsylvania by SkylineScenes, on Flickr


Logan Square, Philadelphia, Pennsylvania by SkylineScenes, on Flickr


Philadelphia, Pennsylvania Center City by SkylineScenes, on Flickr


Center City Philadelphia, Pennsylvania by SkylineScenes, on Flickr


----------



## Maharlikans

Ortigas Center - METRO MANILA, Philippines










Pasig City, Mandaluyong City, and Quezon City Christian Bederico


----------



## Maharlikans

Makati City - METRO MANILA, Philippines



























"RC" goes online


----------



## urix99

manila i love for photos,


----------



## Spurdo

*Chicago*


HDR Skyline by colinemcbride, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

*Fremont *


Full moon sunset - composite by Scottdd222, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*

Vancouver by cliff.hellis(Back On The Road, Will Catch Up Soon), on Flickr


Coal Harbour and West End Vancouver by AEROPLOT, on Flickr


BC Place Vancouver by AEROPLOT, on Flickr


Aerial View 2 Helijet by Scene in Vancouvers cool shots, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Yerevan, Armenia*

Kentron aerial / Կենտրոնը օդէն դիտուած by Seroujo, on Flickr


Armenia from above - 082 by World Info Search, on Flickr


Ararat above Yerevan by marinkangel, on Flickr


IMG_5040 by Nir Nussbaum, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

What a delight of pictures on this page. Keep them coming! Christos, thanks for keeping me a "wow" stage kay:


----------



## DI.

Barcelona, Spain

http://www.flickr.com/photos/micsworld/8048304920/sizes/h/


----------



## Spurdo

Istanbul


The Golden Horn by Floor Space 101, on Flickr


Istanbul Residential Districts by Floor Space 101, on Flickr


Istanbul Residential Districts by Floor Space 101, on Flickr


----------



## AronRi

*Rijeka, Croatia*



















Source: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=529482&page=300


----------



## Spurdo

*Shanghai*


SSL24056 by Pergustaf, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Vancouver


Lion Gate Bridge at dawn 溫哥華之晨曦 by Sharleen Chao, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Great pictures! Thank you for sharing, Spurdo. kay:


----------



## dj4life

*Gothenburg/Göteborg, Sweden*


2011-000688 by Werner Nystrand, on Flickr


Panoramic Goteborg by pristy5, on Flickr


Goteborg panoramic view by pristy5, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

^^ seems like a nice city. 

*Seattle*


Seattle by Beaster725, on Flickr


Seattle by Beaster725, on Flickr


Seattle by Beaster725, on Flickr


Seattle by Beaster725, on Flickr


Seattle by Beaster725, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

*Tokyo*


Looking towards Mt. Fuji by pav21, on Flickr


----------



## alarhu

Zacatecas, Mexico (By me, December 2011)










---

Monterrey, Mexico (By Bee Vison Aerial Photos Mty.)


----------



## Spurdo

^^ so dense!


----------



## christos-greece

*Guadalajara, Mexico*

Puerta de Hierro según los dioses (2) by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Puerta de Hierro según los dioses by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Las Cañadas Golf Club by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Vista aérea de Guadalajara (5) by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Vista aérea de Guadalajara by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Vista aérea de Guadalajara (3) by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Kelowna by chris pham photography, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

*Tokyo*


The shadow of, by Simon*N, on Flickr


PA050137_01 by Simon*N, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

*San Francisco*


Commercial airliner, about to do a flyby of the city #fleetweek by Sushi Powered, on Flickr


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

*The Gold Coast, Australia*



















photographs by Fabian


----------



## Spurdo

WOW! PERFECT!


----------



## xussep80

Barcelona


Eixample Barcelona (tilt shift) por oseillo, en Flickr


eixample district, barcelona por perespanish, en Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Spurdo said:


> ^^ seems like a nice city.


It is. Having spent half year there myself, I still remember it pretty well. It is quite different from Stockholm, though.


----------



## dj4life

xussep80 said:


> Barcelona
> 
> 
> Eixample Barcelona (tilt shift) por oseillo, en Flickr
> 
> 
> eixample district, barcelona por perespanish, en Flickr


Welcome to the geometry world.


----------



## Spurdo

^^ the cookie cutter city


----------



## Spurdo

*Lima, Peru*


Lima, Peru Skyline by Neo-Kat, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Saint Petersburg, Russia


Flying over St. Petersburg by -AX-, on Flickr


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Tel Aviv - Israel *

by Itsik - Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/map/#lt=32.064447&ln=34.763896&z=1&k=2&a=1&tab=1&pl=all




Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Spurdo

^^ beautiful  thanks Hebrewtext.

*Ciudad de México*


El Skyline de Reforma by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

*Somewhere in Mexico*


Por identificar by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

*CHICAGO BEYBEH!*


Chicago Skyline by robertelves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brest, France*

_LN12422- l'anse du Moulin Blanc de nuit. by Brestitude, on Flickr


Brest la blanche, vue de Kéraudren by Brestitude, on Flickr


_LN12274 : purple bridge by Brestitude, on Flickr


Bellevue by night ( 2) by Brestitude, on Flickr


DSC_0800 : Brest, du Nord-Est au Sud-Ouest by Brestitude, on Flickr


Brest : de Bellevue au pont de l'Iroise by Brestitude, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

*Florence*


Florence - Medieval Metropolis by Seamaster75, on Flickr


----------



## shard97

PLYMOUTH


----------



## M II A II R II K

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nasamarshall/8043739890

*Cairo*


----------



## Nigel20

These aerial shots are really awesome.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Sydney,









http://www.flickr.com/photos/niwad25/7413350266/sizes/h/in/photostream/


and one from the 1932


Aerial view of Sydney - 19 March, 1932 by National Library of Australia Commons, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz

*Bangkok*


----------



## Neungz

*Bangkok*












Bangkok - Aerial View of Sukhumvit Area by Rolandito., on Flickr


Bangkok - Aerial View by Rolandito., on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Chicago


Chicago Skyline - John Hancock Center - Chicago by romvi, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Frankfurt


skyline by Reitzvoll, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Dublin


Dublin City_26_09_2012_jhshelley by Jhshelley, on Flickr


----------



## Maharlikans

*Metro Manila*









Thanks *(www.pbase.com)*


----------



## Maharlikans

*Metro Manila*











Thanks *(www.pbase.com)*


----------



## Maharlikans

*Metro Manila*










Thanks *(Marivic)*


----------



## Spurdo

Corvallis, Oregon


Early Morning by Zane's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Brisbane









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ben_taylor_au/8084956386/sizes/h/in/photostream/


----------



## Spurdo

L.A.


Untitled by decidedlyodd, on Flickr


Untitled by decidedlyodd, on Flickr


----------



## Joseph85

*Rosario, Argentina*










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=58956767&postcount=1682









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7343906094/in/photostream


Acto 20 de Junio 01 por Mónica Fein, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*

DSC02287 by Alex Olshansky, on Flickr


Gamla Stan by Micke W., on Flickr


Kungliga Slottet by Micke W., on Flickr


Stockholm Aerial by baldychops, on Flickr


Stockholm - Skeppsholmen and Kastelholmen Aerial by S Walker, on Flickr


Stockholm and parts south east by S Walker, on Flickr


----------



## Joseph85

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*









By wifienrosario at 2011-09-25









By wifienrosario at 2011-09-25









By wifienrosario at 2011-09-25









By wifienrosario at 2011-09-25









By wifienrosario at 2011-09-25









By wifienrosario at 2011-09-25









By wifienrosario at 2011-09-25









By wifienrosario at 2011-09-25









By wifienrosario at 2011-09-25









By wifienrosario at 2011-09-25









By wifienrosario at 2011-09-25


----------



## Spurdo

San Bernandino County, California


San Bernardino from the air - California, USA by Marie Berne, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Montreal


pl26avril08yul7 by lanpie012000, on Flickr


----------



## Giorgio Calla

Amazing 3gigapixels photo of *Sofia*, Bulgaria: 

http://gigasofia.com/


----------



## Spurdo

SF


San Francisco from 15,000 feet. by dollop, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Cardiff


'Millennium Stadium' by Timster1973 - Belgium is close, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Edinburgh, Scotland*

View from Edinburgh Castle by DoNotLick, on Flickr


View from Edinburgh Castle by DoNotLick, on Flickr


View North from Edinburgh Castle by DoNotLick, on Flickr


Edinburgh Castle, Scotland by bookdepository, on Flickr


Edinburgh Castle & Princes Street by Davie Dunn, on Flickr


----------



## Joseph85

*Paraná, Argentina*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## OmI92

Nice pics!


----------



## Joseph85

*28 de Noviembre, Argentina*


----------



## christos-greece

*Johannesburg, South Africa*

Aerial View of Johannesburg by peace-on-earth.org, on Flickr


Aerial View of Johannesburg by peace-on-earth.org, on Flickr


Aerial View of Johannesburg by peace-on-earth.org, on Flickr


Aerial View of Johannesburg by peace-on-earth.org, on Flickr


Aerial View of Johannesburg by peace-on-earth.org, on Flickr


----------



## printingray

Conceptual design for Purple Line Subway Extension. 
















The final view of Manukau Station after completion.


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Tel Aviv -Yafo, Israel*






http://www.flickr.com/photos/maxi-w/7985306107/in/photostream by w.maxi on Flickr


----------



## myararat04

*ISTANBUL*








Photos by *Alex Becherer*
http://www.panoramio.com/photo_expl...hoto_id=80610127&order=date_desc&user=4093529


----------



## Joseph85

------>


----------



## italiano_pellicano

yes 



SilverWolf said:


> Indeed. I agree with you.


----------



## jcg96

*Los Angeles*

Downtown Los Angeles by jcg96, on Flickr

*Salt Lake City*

Salt Lake City by jcg96, on Flickr

*San Francisco*

San Francisco Bay by jcg96, on Flickr

*Tijuana*

Canalización del Río Tijuana by BajaAerial, on Flickr


Tijuana según los dioses (10) by Hotu Matua, on Flickr

*Phoenix*

Phoenix Aerial Photo by Real TV Films, on Flickr

*Cancun*

Cancún by esemisanx, on Flickr

Cancun aerial by TheRealEdwin, on Flickr


----------



## chuck23

*Zamboanga City, Philippines*
_
(Asia's Latin City)_

taken 2011























































source


----------



## Spurdo

291 / 365, Houston from the Sky by Akire Andrade, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Chicago


chicago-10771-1920x1080 - logo by splavoie, on Flickr


----------



## Karl1587

*.:: PORTSMOUTH, HAMPSHIRE, ENGLAND ::.*


Portsmouth City by Mr Mo-Fo, on Flickr​


----------



## Xorcist

Dresden, Frauenkirche (church of our lady) and the Altstadt (old town)










Berlin, Alexanderplatz (East-Berlin city centre)










Wolfsburg, Volkswagen factory


----------



## Joseph85

Rosario, Argentina


----------



## christos-greece

*Bogota, Colombia*

Bogota, Colombia by Mr. Kaya, on Flickr


Bogota from Monserrate by Rolling Okie, on Flickr


Bogotá by sicoactiva, on Flickr


La Gran Bogotá by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Bogota at Dusk by Carlos A Varela, on Flickr


----------



## Joseph85

Bell Ville, Argentina














































https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.399793540086866.89311.100001686690269&type=3


----------



## man med

Nice pics dudes.


----------



## Karl1587

*.:: LIVERPOOL, ENGLAND ::.*


Liverpool from Anglican by p3nno, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*

buenos aires - aerial view of avenue 9 de july by Vantage Shackleton's Antarctica, on Flickr


20120324_Buenos_Aires_0439 by Linc060, on Flickr


Bs As. by Xabier Alonso, on Flickr


Adiós a Buenos Aires by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


buenos aires by Alfonso Yus, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Seattle


Seattle Skyline by GenesisX4, on Flickr


Seattle Downtown by GenesisX4, on Flickr


Seattle by GenesisX4, on Flickr


Space Needle by GenesisX4, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

SF


San Francisco by sreography, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Shanghai


20121018-PA180048 by Photograflight, on Flickr


20121018-PA180045 by Photograflight, on Flickr


20121018-PA180047 by Photograflight, on Flickr


20121018-PA180051 by Photograflight, on Flickr


20121018-PA180087 by Photograflight, on Flickr


20121018-PA180069 by Photograflight, on Flickr


20121018-PA180070 by Photograflight, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

amazing Shanghai....:cheers:


----------



## Spurdo

:cheers:


landing at o'hare (2nd plane landing with us). by clarkmaxwell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cancun, Mexico*

Cancun aerial. by Bercy Chen Studio LP, on Flickr


Cancún según Tláloc by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


- Cancun by spartan_puma, on Flickr


- La punta de Cancun by spartan_puma, on Flickr


Cancun from the Air by Bobcatnorth, on Flickr


----------



## Joseph85

Villa Maria, Argentina


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Smederevska Palanka, Serbia










tinypic.com


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Niš, Serbia










Flickr


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Kragujevac, Serbia


















































































www.zoranpetrovic.com


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Kragujevac, Serbia(old aerial photos)














































www.pogledi.rs


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Kavadarci, Macedonia










panoramio.com


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Kumanovo, Macedonia










http://prostor.com.mk


----------



## christos-greece

*Medellin, Colombia*

medellin aerial by the pink sip, on Flickr


CC Santafe Medellin by PhotoRock®, on Flickr


Medellin Aerial by holzgas, on Flickr


Metrocable by Jorge Lascar, on Flickr


----------



## Galro

Sunndalsøra, Norway:



Þróndeimr said:


> Sunndalsøra taken by me this morning.


----------



## Mr.Johnson

Last one's cool )


----------



## xussep80

Barcelona, Diagonal av.









http://www.pemb.cat/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/B2_08_BarcelonaWorld_02_NOVA2.jpg


----------



## Karl1587

*.:: NEWCASTLE, ENGLAND, UNITED KINGDOM ::.​*

Newcastle aerial view by Ayham Hasan, on Flickr​


----------



## dj4life

A piece of *Stockholm, Sweden*:









Source


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Quito, Pichincha, Ecuador*


Quito by Jo and the Boyz, on Flickr


IMG_6559 by pvtg79, on Flickr


IMG_6565 by pvtg79, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*

Wien, Österreich by Dave G Kelly, on Flickr


Vienna Aerial 20sept10-4 by andynash, on Flickr


Vienna Aerial 20sept10-3 by andynash, on Flickr


Vienna Donau Aerial-17sept10-7 by andynash, on Flickr


Vienna Donau Aerial-17sept10-6 by andynash, on Flickr


----------



## Karl1587

*.:: CARDIFF, CAPITAL OF WALES, UK ::.​*


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Very nice aerial picture of Cardiff! kay:


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*

Aerial View of Manila 01 by marxtermind, on Flickr


Takeoff Manila by Rolandito., on Flickr


Manila by Mathias Ortmann, on Flickr


----------



## TEBC

cardiff looks so modern


----------



## dj4life

*The World*​

City Lights 2012 - Flat map by NASA Goddard Photo and Video, on Flickr


City Lights of the United States 2012 by NASA Goddard Photo and Video, on Flickr


Black Marble - Africa, Europe, and the Middle East by NASA Goddard Photo and Video, on Flickr


Black Marble - Asia and Australia by NASA Goddard Photo and Video, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Antonio, U.S.A.*

The Alamodome San Antonio, Texas Aerial by SkylineScenes, on Flickr


Torch of Friendship Aerial, San Antonio, Texas by SkylineScenes, on Flickr


Over Downtown San Antonio by Raul's Photography, on Flickr


Skyline of San Antonio, Texas by SkylineScenes, on Flickr


San Antonio, Texas Downtown Skyline by SkylineScenes, on Flickr


----------



## FoSsiL-mk

Skopje, Macedonia












































































































































































Source: MIA (Macedonian Informative Agency)


----------



## little universe

*Beijing / Peking / 北京*














Aerial view of Beijing city by Fisherss Zhang, on Flickr


Building site by Fisherss Zhang, on Flickr


Aerial view of Beijing city by Fisherss Zhang, on Flickr


Aerial view of Beijing city by Fisherss Zhang, on Flickr


Aerial view of Beijing city by Fisherss Zhang, on Flickr


Aerial view of Beijing city by Fisherss Zhang, on Flickr


Aerial view of Beijing city by Fisherss Zhang, on Flickr


Aerial view of Beijing city by Fisherss Zhang, on Flickr


CHINA-819 by keithlevit, on Flickr


CHINA-816 by keithlevit, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8254247049/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8157147890/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8157195942/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

*Auckland, New Zealand*

KAPiNZ – Auckland, New Zealand by Pierre Lesage, on Flickr


Auckland, NZ by Mr BT, on Flickr


Skytower by Lathkill96, on Flickr


Queen Street by Lathkill96, on Flickr


Skytower & the CBD by Lathkill96, on Flickr


The Tank Farm & Wynyard Quarter by Lathkill96, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Wellington, New Zealand*

Wellington Harbour by Air by Wandering One NZ, on Flickr


Wellington Harbour by Air by Wandering One NZ, on Flickr


Wellington Marina by Air by Wandering One NZ, on Flickr


Wellington Harbour by Air by Wandering One NZ, on Flickr


Wellington NZ-343 by Quick Shot Photos, on Flickr


Wellington, New Zealand by sam.lockton, on Flickr


----------



## gabrielbabb

MEXICO CITY



High aerial

extreme southwestern outskirts of the city










Southern - central part











Lower class residential zone to the north west 











Upper class residential zone to the central - west

























Western zone as seen from the mountains












The Ajusco volcano and the south of the city













Chapultepec Castle and Polanco skyline











Our volcanoes 











my university










middle to lower class residenctial zone to the east of the city










Cheap homes











One of our most important monuments, the Independence Angel 1810


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great aerials from Mexico city


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai / 上海*



Shanghai, European Playhouses on Bund in front of Shanghai Skyline by okimot, on Flickr


Sunset - Shanghai by Davidz4979, on Flickr


西沉 / sunset by blackstation, on Flickr


黄浦江 by Shenji Li, on Flickr


蜿 / winding by blackstation, on Flickr


博览 / read by blackstation, on Flickr


暖流 / current by blackstation, on Flickr


光缆 / cables by blackstation, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cheishichiyo/8237012633/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Puxi Skyline by Brady Fang (Shanghai), on Flickr


明天 / tomorrow by blackstation, on Flickr


近黄昏 / dusk by blackstation, on Flickr


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Kragujevac, Serbia


----------



## dj4life

*Stockholm, Sweden*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/david_thyberg/6832568219/


----------



## isaidso

FoSsiL-mk said:


> Skopje, Macedonia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: MIA (Macedonian Informative Agency)


Is that a statue of Alexander the Great? He was Macedonia, wasn't he?


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*

Athens from the Air by Trowbridge Estate, on Flickr


IMG_0516 by darkmark327, on Flickr


IMG_0533 by darkmark327, on Flickr


IMG_0546 by darkmark327, on Flickr


IMG_9756 by Brent Jernigan, on Flickr


----------



## Nouvellecosse

Looks like the density just goes on forever!


----------



## Galro

I do not understand how only 3,737,550 can live in the Athens metro area. Do they have one block each?


----------



## hingpit1984

christos-greece said:


> IMG_0533 by darkmark327, on Flickr


Nice. The color of the buildings matches that of the rocky mountains. 

Athens should not build a skyscraper as it will just ruin the beauty of the city.


----------



## hingpit1984

dj4life said:


> A piece of *Stockholm, Sweden*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source


Wow, this is beautiful.


----------



## hingpit1984

Srdjan Adamovic said:


> Višegrad, Republika Srpska
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> panoramio



This is breathtaking. Looks like something taken from a disney movie.


----------



## pktown

*Bangkok - Small City in Asia*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/issrasai/8160663726/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nuoyi/8019543563/sizes/h/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/issrasai/8160664778/sizes/h/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/issrasai/8160664436/sizes/h/in/photostream/


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Skopje - west










hypertech / deviant art


----------



## christos-greece

*Beirut, Lebanon*

aerial view during landing approach by bilwander, on Flickr


beirut_aerial_006 by robert najjar, on Flickr


beirut_aerial_004 by robert najjar, on Flickr


Aerial shot of Beirut and AUB by WAAAUB - AUB Alumni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manama, Bahrain*

Seef Skyline (Cylindrical), Manama, Bahrain by hqasem, on Flickr


Manama city by georgephotography, on Flickr


Aerial view of bahrain by georgephotography, on Flickr


Aerial view of juffair and muhharaq by georgephotography, on Flickr


Aerial view of bahrain by georgephotography, on Flickr


----------



## 12jairien14

nice thread! kay: 

*el Diutay Ciudad de ZAMBOANGA HERMOSA
CIUDAD LATINO DE ASYA*








credit to the photo owner


----------



## 12jairien14

leofriends said:


> *MAKATI, PHILIPPINES*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i47.tinypic.com/kb6sf9.jpg


^^


----------



## 12jairien14

zubuwood said:


> C E  B U >>>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos owned by @Bakasaurus


^^


----------



## SASH

*Rotterdam*

Rotterdam by lenidenengelse, on Flickr


SMS_20120715_286.JPG by Aerial Photography Luchtfotografie SiebeSwart.nl, on Flickr


SMS_20120715_274.JPG by Aerial Photography Luchtfotografie SiebeSwart.nl, on Flickr


SMS_20120715_266.JPG by Aerial Photography Luchtfotografie SiebeSwart.nl, on Flickr


SMS_20120715_280.JPG by Aerial Photography Luchtfotografie SiebeSwart.nl, on Flickr


SMS_20120715_257.JPG by Aerial Photography Luchtfotografie SiebeSwart.nl, on Flickr


SMS_20120715_219.JPG by Aerial Photography Luchtfotografie SiebeSwart.nl, on Flickr


SMS_20120715_212.JPG by Aerial Photography Luchtfotografie SiebeSwart.nl, on Flickr


SMS_20120715_206.JPG by Aerial Photography Luchtfotografie SiebeSwart.nl, on Flickr


SMS_20120715_192.JPG by Aerial Photography Luchtfotografie SiebeSwart.nl, on Flickr


SMS_20120715_185.JPG by Aerial Photography Luchtfotografie SiebeSwart.nl, on Flickr


SMS_20120715_231.JPG by Aerial Photography Luchtfotografie SiebeSwart.nl, on Flickr


SMS_20120715_227.JPG by Aerial Photography Luchtfotografie SiebeSwart.nl, on Flickr


SMS_20120715_224.JPG by Aerial Photography Luchtfotografie SiebeSwart.nl, on Flickr


SMS_20120715_198.JPG by Aerial Photography Luchtfotografie SiebeSwart.nl, on Flickr


SMS_20120715_229.JPG by Aerial Photography Luchtfotografie SiebeSwart.nl, on Flickr


*
This is Suburb of Rotterdam where I am Living*

SMS_20120715_497.JPG by Aerial Photography Luchtfotografie SiebeSwart.nl, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai / 上海*
Epic Aerial Photos of Shanghai by radics.geza from flickr


NOTES:

Xujiahui / 徐家汇 (further down the lower left corner), 
Changning's Business Districts (Zhongshan Park/ 中山公园 and Hongqiao / 虹桥 on yr further left-hand-side), 
Huamu and Century Park/ 花木及世纪公园 ( East of Lujiazui in Pudong on yr further right-hand-side) Clusters are absent from both of the the photos unfortunately.
......
nevertheless they give you the impression how big Shanghai's city proper is. 




SCROLL----->>>









Shanghai by radics.geza, on Flickr




SCROLL----->>>









Shanghai by radics.geza, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

^^
Sick :eek2:


----------



## Galro

*Oslo, Norway*









Copyright (c) 2013 Miguel. O Strauss









Copyright (c) 2013 Miguel. O Strauss


----------



## Highcliff

one of guangzhou....


VECTROTALENZIS said:


>


----------



## christos-greece

*Abu Dhabi, U.A.E.*

ABU DHABI by Titanium007, on Flickr


ABU DHABI - West side of the island by Titanium007, on Flickr


Abu Dhabi's skyline at dusk (HDR) by Titanium007, on Flickr


Abu Dhabi - Corniche, Khalifa and Hamdan St by Titanium007, on Flickr


Etihad Towers and Emirates Palace in Abu Dhabi (HDR) by Titanium007, on Flickr


----------



## LFellipe

SASH said:


> *Rotterdam*
> 
> Rotterdam by lenidenengelse, on Flickr
> 
> 
> SMS_20120715_286.JPG by Aerial Photography Luchtfotografie SiebeSwart.nl, on Flickr
> 
> 
> SMS_20120715_274.JPG by Aerial Photography Luchtfotografie SiebeSwart.nl, on Flickr
> 
> 
> SMS_20120715_266.JPG by Aerial Photography Luchtfotografie SiebeSwart.nl, on Flickr
> 
> 
> SMS_20120715_280.JPG by Aerial Photography Luchtfotografie SiebeSwart.nl, on Flickr
> 
> 
> SMS_20120715_257.JPG by Aerial Photography Luchtfotografie SiebeSwart.nl, on Flickr
> 
> 
> SMS_20120715_219.JPG by Aerial Photography Luchtfotografie SiebeSwart.nl, on Flickr
> 
> 
> SMS_20120715_212.JPG by Aerial Photography Luchtfotografie SiebeSwart.nl, on Flickr
> 
> 
> SMS_20120715_206.JPG by Aerial Photography Luchtfotografie SiebeSwart.nl, on Flickr
> 
> 
> SMS_20120715_192.JPG by Aerial Photography Luchtfotografie SiebeSwart.nl, on Flickr
> 
> 
> SMS_20120715_185.JPG by Aerial Photography Luchtfotografie SiebeSwart.nl, on Flickr
> 
> 
> SMS_20120715_231.JPG by Aerial Photography Luchtfotografie SiebeSwart.nl, on Flickr
> 
> 
> SMS_20120715_227.JPG by Aerial Photography Luchtfotografie SiebeSwart.nl, on Flickr
> 
> 
> SMS_20120715_224.JPG by Aerial Photography Luchtfotografie SiebeSwart.nl, on Flickr
> 
> 
> SMS_20120715_198.JPG by Aerial Photography Luchtfotografie SiebeSwart.nl, on Flickr
> 
> 
> SMS_20120715_229.JPG by Aerial Photography Luchtfotografie SiebeSwart.nl, on Flickr
> 
> 
> *
> This is Suburb of Rotterdam where I am Living*
> 
> SMS_20120715_497.JPG by Aerial Photography Luchtfotografie SiebeSwart.nl, on Flickr


great, but why so many photos? many people here wants to see other cities but now we have a heavy page. hno:


----------



## MR. Bacon

Neungz said:


> Bangkok from a Plane by darren-johnson, on Flickr


 This almost looks like The Netherlands form above withe the different paterns of green! Nice!


----------



## Hebrewtext

Tel Aviv - Yafo


----------



## dj4life

Ystad - a town in Southern Sweden:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vikingman/5868575433/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

LFellipe said:


> great, but why so many photos? many people here wants to see other cities but now we have a heavy page. hno:


No thanks to your quoting them....


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Melbourne, Australia









http://doubleconvexphotography.com/


----------



## Maharlikans

*The Philippine Financial Capital Makati*











*The National Capital Region* - *Metropolitan Manila*


----------



## christos-greece

*Mumbai, India*

Vista Aérea de Mumbai (Bombay), India. Aerial View of Mumbai (Bombay), India. Dec/2012 by EBoechat, on Flickr


Vista Aérea de Mumbai (Bombay), India. Aerial View of Mumbai (Bombay), India. Dec/2012 by EBoechat, on Flickr


Vista Aérea de Mumbai (Bombay), India. Aerial View of Mumbai (Bombay), India. Dec/2012 by EBoechat, on Flickr


Vista Aérea de Mumbai (Bombay), India. Aerial View of Mumbai (Bombay), India. Dec/2012 by EBoechat, on Flickr


----------



## Kristian_KG

Moscow


----------



## OldKool

Pune-Delhi Flight by Serghei Zadorojnai, on Flickr























































Delhi , India


----------



## Miguel13

West of Great Lisbon, Portugal


----------



## Parra 1

Beirut by slma_76, on Flickr LEBANON


----------



## christos-greece

*Beirut, Lebanon*

aerial view during landing approach by bilwander, on Flickr


Manara neighborhood by bilwander, on Flickr


along the coast of Rauche by bilwander, on Flickr


lower class houses by bilwander, on Flickr


aerial view during landing approach by bilwander, on Flickr


----------



## carlcox

Bangalore!



















_CC : NAdir_



















_CC : robertsladeuk_










_CC : vneevarp_










_CC : spo0nman_










_CC : PL Tandon_


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Melbourne again,




melbournee12 said:


> Here's a few pics from the hot air balloon ride i went on the other day, i'll be posting a full collection of them on Urban Melbourne in a few weeks time.


----------



## Spookvlieger

LFellipe said:


> great, but why so many photos? many people here wants to see other cities but now we have a heavy page. hno:


Even more if you quote them all...


----------



## Spookvlieger

*Brussels, BE*









http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8025/7202558038_6ddf49b0ec_c.jpg

Brussels expo and atomnium area:








http://www.emporis.com/images/show/459749-Large.jpg

Brussels, N-->S, gardens are the lower gardens of the Royal Palace of Laken.









Brussels West, with the Basilica of the sacred heart.








http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5307/5638307890_25fb6d97b2_b.jpg

Brussels full overview, looks small doesn't it 








http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2193/2518168279_61c5cae03c_b.jpg


----------



## TEBC

nice to see the rich part of India!


----------



## Spookvlieger

*Liège, BE*









http://www.rtl.be/televie/GED/00000000/6400/6429.jpg









http://static.skynetblogs.be/media/..._2539654_c07dfdcbe36703c52599eeb819e29abf.jpg


----------



## Spookvlieger

Ghent, BE









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/4/4d/Gent_aerial.jpg/875px-Gent_aerial.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venice , Italy*










http://www.funpeak.com/funnypics/venice-italy.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Florence , Italy*










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5140/5537316468_02b6d108bb_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Siena , Italy*


Aerial view of Il Campo Square, Siena, Tuscany, Italy por Striderv, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Carpi , Italy*


Carpi por Domenico Marchi, en Flickr


----------



## gabrielbabb

Mexico City

Western zone of the city


----------



## Hebrewtext

Akko ,Israel


----------



## Neungz

*Pattaya - Thailand*


_PNG4510 by kampee_p, on Flickr


_PNG4517 by kampee_p, on Flickr


_PNG4461 by kampee_p, on Flickr


Pattaya Overview by xjetflyer2001, on Flickr


----------



## Maharlikans

Aerial view of *Historical Walled City* - Intramuros, *Manila*

Intramuros is the oldest district and historic core of Manila, the capital of the Philippines. Known as the Walled City, the original fortified city of Manila was the seat of the Spanish government during the Spanish colonial period. The walled part of Manila was called intramuros, which is Latin for "within the walls". Construction of the defensive walls was started by the Spaniards in the late 16th century to protect the city from foreign invasions. The 0.67-square-kilometre (0.26 sq mi) walled city was originally located along the shores of the Manila Bay, south of the entrance to Pasig River. The reclamations during the early 20th-century obscured the walls from the bay. Guarding the old city is Fort Santiago, its citadel located at the mouth of the river.

Intramuros was heavily damaged during the battle to recapture the city from the Japanese Imperial Army during the Second World War. Reconstruction of the walls was started in 1951 when Intramuros was declared a National Historical Monument, which is continued to this day by the Intramuros Administration (IA).


----------



## Spookvlieger

^^are there still people living in the old city and are there shops? It looks a bit dead museum ish from above. Anyway It looks very nice!


----------



## christos-greece

*Iloilo City, Philippines*

Iloilo City Aerial Photo by Raison Bassig by Raison Bassig, on Flickr


Aerial shot of Iloilo City..see how flat it is by Maya Julius, on Flickr


Aerial of Iloilo City by BernieMack, on Flickr


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

*Kragujevac, Serbia* old panorama




















djcyberyu


----------



## alitezar

Tehran's Metropolitan area. City of 14 Million and the biggest city in middle east. The western suburb of Karaj that is home to around 3 Million is not all visible in this pic 

by Chris Hatfield


----------



## dj4life

Haparanda - a town in northern Sweden, located on the coast of the northernmost point of the Baltic Sea:









http://www.investinnorrbotten.se/haparanda-2/


----------



## christos-greece

*Frankfurt, Germany*

Frankfurt Evening Skyline by formfaktor, on Flickr


P1130837 by taigatrommelchen, on Flickr


Germany. by Frankfurt, on Flickr


Germany. by Frankfurt, on Flickr


FFM by sunlinger, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

as always, splendid aerial and skyline photos.....thanks @chris and @dj4life. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thank you :cheers:


----------



## Maharlikans

*Manila Capital City - NCR Metro Manila Philippines*


----------



## MR. Bacon

Part of The Hague



Fabian2412 said:


> Deze vond ik ergens op het net.


----------



## Karl1587

*.:: GLASGOW, SCOTLAND, UNITED KINGDOM ::.*


Townhead Highrises & Glasgow Royal Infirmary by Vic Sharp, on Flickr​


----------



## orionbeta1

João Pessoa - Paraíba state - Brazil


----------



## M_J_J

I'll hope it's ok to post aerial video of city?

Żoliborz - one of districts in Warsaw - from above.





 
Enjoy!


----------



## christos-greece

*Busan, S. Korea*

Aerial View of Busan, South Korea by Ricardobtg, on Flickr


Pusan by MHphotographie, on Flickr


Pusan by MHphotographie, on Flickr


Pusan by MHphotographie, on Flickr


Aerial View of Busan, South Korea by Ricardobtg, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Bergern, Norway*:


bergen winter sunset by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr

*Sundsvall, Sweden*:


A07453 by davidnaylor83, on Flickr


----------



## techniques1200s

more San Francisco:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/phliar/8129321125/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2915549022/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2914714389/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/southbound228/4980127164/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/southbound228/4980121692/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6817353740/sizes/l/in/set-72157626212781450/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/maxxwellsmart/5168647840/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tiascapes/7165122643/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stevenbrisson/5263630590/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sams_lens/341807138/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8382396543/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7363152542/sizes/l/in/set-72157626212781450/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lonedfx/2932024697/sizes/o/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pbo31/8223205400/sizes/h/in/photostream/


----------



## Miguel13

Great Lisbon, Portugal









By Canadian astronaut, Chris Hadfield


----------



## orionbeta1

Salvador - Bahia State Capital - Brazil


----------



## dj4life

Kalmar city which is located on the south-eastern part of Sweden:


Kalmar ... by The Finnixs, on Flickr

Färjestaden which is located in the island of Öland is connected with Kalmar on mainland Sweden/Scandinavia by a 6 km. long Öland bridge (_Ölandsbron_). Being 6.072 meters (19,921 ft) long, it is one of the longest bridges in all of Europe.


Bridge from Kalmar to Öland, Sweden by Aviator 1975, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/schrulli/4011455943/


----------



## Maharlikans

*Metro Manila - The Philippines Capital*


----------



## Maharlikans

*Historical Walled City - Intramuros, Manila Philippines*


----------



## Maharlikans

*Megalopolis Manila* - *The Philippines National Capital Region*


----------



## christos-greece

*Canberra, Australia*

Canberra by philotes, on Flickr


Canberra by philotes, on Flickr


Canberra by philotes, on Flickr


Manuka Oval and Lake Burley Griffin, Canberra by gnome_sydney, on Flickr


View of Canberra from Hot Air Balloon by gnome_sydney, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Kista (Kista Science City - Stockholms Sillicon valley) seen from the very top of 'Victoria Tower' (2011):


















































































Source: http://pointofland.com/2011/10/31/climbing-to-the-top-of-victoria-tower.


----------



## Maharlikans

*Metro Manila* *Philippines*


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*

Venice on a stick by PHOTONSun, on Flickr


Venice from the Air by brownpau, on Flickr


Venezia by Fotografovolante, on Flickr


Venice from long final 05 LIPV by Mikalf, on Flickr


aerial - the port of Venezia by ant's fotos, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Sundsvall*, Sweden:


Sundsvall, Sweden, Norra berget by ffagency.com, on Flickr


----------



## Miguel13

Lisbon, Portugal


















http://www.google.pt/search?hl=pt-P...g;http%3A%2F%2Fahetal.com%2Fgag%2F914;700;481


----------



## christos-greece

*Ulaanbaatar, Mongolia*

UlaanBaatar from the air by tomfong, on Flickr


UlaanBaatar from the air by tomfong, on Flickr


Mongolias capital Ulan Bator by roomman, on Flickr


DINOSAUR's by ARIUKAMO, on Flickr


----------



## Xavixav

*Johannesburg*


----------



## skykick

*Manila, Philippines*


----------



## christos-greece

*Napoli, Italy*

cityscape of town Naples Italy by Maxim Tupikov, on Flickr


aerial view of Naples Bay by King Midas Touch*, on Flickr


Untitled by Gastev, on Flickr


Bella Napoli by briethe, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

*SYDNEY*


107/365 morning blush by 雯菇, on Flickr

Sydney from above_ by ed 37 ~~, on Flickr

Sydney aerial by winterofdiscontent, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Some urban areas of Sweden:

Stockholm


Stockholm Dawn by Arenamontanus, on Flickr

Uppsala


Uppsala by Arenamontanus, on Flickr

Västerås


Winter Västerås by Arenamontanus, on Flickr

Örebro


Örebro by Arenamontanus, on Flickr

Jönköping


Jönköping by Arenamontanus, on Flickr

Södertälje (near Stockholm)


Södertälje by Arenamontanus, on Flickr

Lidköping


Lidköping by Arenamontanus, on Flickr

Köping


Köping by Arenamontanus, on Flickr

Some small towns in Bohuslän, Western Sweden


Bohuslän Fractals by Arenamontanus, on Flickr


Tjörnbron, Källösundsbron and Stenungsöbron by Arenamontanus, on Flickr

:cheers:


----------



## dj4life

*Jönköping-Huskvarna*, Sweden (like above ):


Huskvarna-Jönköping by night.... by nikon7001, on Flickr


Jönköping by night by Perakowskij, on Flickr


Vätterstranden-Huskvarna by nikon7001, on Flickr


----------



## MarkusErikssen

Those pictures are great! Uppsala looks quite small for a city of that size (population).


----------



## Vrooms

*Singapore*

KAP @ National Stadium, Singapore by Erich Chew, on Flickr

Night KAP @ Singapore Flyer by Erich Chew, on Flickr

Garden By the Bay by Erich Chew, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Salzburg, Austria*

Salzburg Austria Old Town viewed from Hohensalzburg Castle by mbell1975, on Flickr


Aerial view of Salzburg from Hohensalzburg Castle by anim8te, on Flickr


Salzburg Cityscape by Serge Freeman, on Flickr


Panoramic view of Salzburg, Austria  by io_nia, on Flickr


----------



## jumping_jack

these photos are quite old so probably were already posted , they are so unusual thought that deserve to make an attempt in case they weren't here yet



























































































source: www.ansa.it


----------



## dj4life

SimsPlanet2 said:


> Those pictures are great! Uppsala looks quite small for a city of that size (population).


According to one forumer (a Swede), we see only half of the city in that picture.  You can find his comment in the Nordic&Baltic sub-forum.


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*

Stockholm by Arild Vågen, on Flickr


Stockholm by szefi, on Flickr


Kungliga Slottet by Micke W., on Flickr


Stockholm Royal Seaport by Stockholm Royal Seaport, on Flickr


----------



## techniques1200s

San Francisco:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/savishy/8542625733/sizes/h/in/photostream/


----------



## mazzomedia

Vue Charlotte from my 25th floor condo.
http://youtu.be/B3WEVx37x2o


----------



## Castor_Game

*LOGROÑO - SPAIN*



 Nocturna  por  Antortiz , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game

*BENIDORM - SPAIN*



 Vista nocturna de Benidorm.  por  lm_yp , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game

*MY TOWN - REAL SITIO DE SAN ILDEFONSO - SPAIN *



 aerial Segovia  por  celia de coca , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game

*MY CAPITAL CITY - SEGOVIA - SPAIN*



 Jose Luis Martín Mayora- Segovia aérea  por  ovpm , en Flickr


----------



## Caravaggio

Stunning picture of Segovia I visited Spain a few years ago and I fell in love with it


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*

the-aerial-view-of-prague-51e451 by dejulesverne, on Flickr


Prague by Cristina Za, on Flickr


Praga 10. Nove Mesto & Stare Mesto by ragamu (busy), on Flickr


Prague by randy_harris, on Flickr


Television transmitter surrounded with roofs by ogmueller, on Flickr


----------



## alekssa1

*St. Petersburg*









http://fyodor-photo.livejournal.com/18868.html









http://fyodor-photo.livejournal.com/1583.html









http://vk.com/photo634757_288481559









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/marzaxx/view/529066/?page=0


----------



## gabo79

*Magnificas.*


----------



## dj4life

*Sundsvall, Sweden*


Sundsvall by night by tinaskiold, on Flickr

Just a part of the city can be seen in this picture.


----------



## christos-greece

*San Juan, Puerto Rico*

Condado by prayitno, on Flickr


San Juan aerial view by Songquan Deng, on Flickr


PR-days 6-7- 030-300 by Paul-W, on Flickr


Old San Juan - San Juan, PR by fnairphoto.com, on Flickr


The Mall of San Juan Construction Site 1 - San Juan, PR by fnairphoto.com, on Flickr


San Juan International Billfish Tournament 2012 by fnairphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

stunning aerial shots....thanks guys. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Welcome, Linguine


----------



## Mayo65

*BUENOS AIRES - ARGENTINA

Forista: jikatu*

Sin editar, para ver toda esta inmensidad de ciudad!!.





Fuente: http://www.flickr.com/photos/jikatu/6331781542/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## VITORIA MAN

spanish-french border ( irun-hendaye ) http://www.irun.org/turismo/galeria_fotografica.asp?categoriaImagen=panoramica&siguiente_imagen=8&indicepagina=8&id_idioma=2


----------



## dj4life

*Jönköping + Huskvarna (ex. Husqvarna), Sweden*:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lindahlniclas/8588357580/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

*Torino, Italy*

Su Torino by bass_nroll, on Flickr


Turin from the Mole Antonelliana by mark_mullen, on Flickr


Downwind Torino, with the alps in background by roomman, on Flickr


torino from above by cityNnature, on Flickr


torino from above by cityNnature, on Flickr


----------



## dreaad

great shot the first one! kay:


----------



## Name user 1

Zilina (pop. 80 000) - Slovakia










































credit to: Ali18


----------



## Tandax

Couple of night shots of Hong Kong by me.




http://s1311.photobucket.com/user/Tandax/media/2012photos042_zps57adeb72.jpg.html?sort=3&o=49


----------



## seaniscoming

Jeju, South Korea

All pictures by JejuUni


----------



## nick.english.dept

Seattle - the Majestic Emerald City ! 
Love the city especially the neighborhoods around the central city and the U-District! 



guinessbeer55 said:


> SEATTLE:


----------



## nick.english.dept

Beautiful Shots of Miami! 
Maybe not the place to unwind ...it certainly is vibrant and a "happening" town! 





christos-greece said:


> *Miami, U.S.A.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5338421378/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5049420671/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4974134910/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4974135574/in/photostream/


----------



## nick.english.dept

Haven't been here since 1999....Tucson has certainly grown! Nice! 



desertpunk said:


> *Tucson Arizona*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## nick.english.dept

San Francisco is truly one of the most beautiful cities in the world. There is so much more to SF that one can discover and appreciate if one were to go over the Golden Gate to Marin County, to Napa, Sonoma and beyond. Going south is equally beautiful with the suburbs extending down to San Jose and then over towards the coast where one finds themselves in towns which have held on to their old, small town feel and look amidst a metropolitan area of almost eight million inhabitants. Lovely! 




christos-greece said:


> *San Francisco, U.S.A.*
> 
> downtown san francisco by amandab729, on Flickr
> 
> 
> the golden gate bridge by amandab729, on Flickr
> 
> 
> from above by slipper clutch, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

IMG_0295 14359 by tomamico, on Flickr


Beirut


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow* May. 22nd, 2013 at 10:18 AM 










More:http://docent.livejournal.com/164557.html#cutid1


----------



## Terick

*San Juan de Puerto Rico*


Autor: All rights reserved by j.riverarebolledo Disponible- http://www.flickr.com/photos/jriverarebolledo/8633780291/sizes/h/













Vacía Talega, Piñones, Laguna Torrecillas, Isla Verde & Muñoz Marín Intl by ICTUS Photography, on Flickr


Por: Alberto Delucca Photography


----------



## Joseph85

Córdoba, Argentina


----------



## bozenBDJ

Batam - Indonesia


source : http://www.facebook.com/aerocam.solution






































+ Masjid Raya Dompak, Tanjung Pinang


----------



## dj4life

*Malmö* of Sweden at night:



















Picture credits belong to Joakim Lloyd Raboff.


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Struga, Macedonia


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Quito, Pichincha, Ecuador*









Quito - Ecuador (9300ft above sealevel) by Flying Dutchman, on Pbase









autopista Quito by marco imbaquingo, on Panoramio









Quito by Tim, on youarehere


----------



## Fly80

that ^^ really is a city airport :lol:


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada* by night

Return Home - above TO by marvin.c.tan, on Flickr


Return Home - above TO by marvin.c.tan, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ

Mukomuko - Bengkulu - Indonesia



Mukomuko_byplane_1604 by sbamueller, on Flickr


Mukomuko_byplane_1606 by sbamueller, on Flickr


Mukomuko_byplane_1617 by sbamueller, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ

Banjarmasin - Kalimantan Selatan - Indonesia


Quote:
Originally Posted by *KangDjo*  
_Nyumbang foto ya.. semoga berkenan, sorry for the quality..





_



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KangDjo*
> _Lagi.. :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Semua gambar diambil kemarin 16may2013..
> 
> :cheers:_


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Nice aerial photos from Indonesia


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

*Melbourne, Australia*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gervo1865/8585380212/sizes/h/in/photostream/


----------



## Spookvlieger

The small Belgian town I live in captured last week during the worst spring ever!!


Source:
http://www.stayen.com/nl/nieuws/d/detail/fotoreportage-heli-arrangement-in-beeld


----------



## Suncity

Chennai, India



slakhs said:


>


----------



## Parra 1

Beirut from the air by Magh, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Beirut from the air by Jari Kurittu, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Beirut from the air by FaHaD_ksa_1, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

stunning aerial pics. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*

Aerial Chicago by Sky Noir, on Flickr


Downtown Chicago aerial by krisknow, on Flickr


all things come, all things go by Sean Munson, on Flickr


CHI-SEA by Life: In Motion, on Flickr


Chicago (North-East facing view of the skyline,with the John Hancock Center,Aon Center,Lake Point Tower,Richard J.Daley Center,Chase Tower & Lake Michigan,from the Sears Tower) by Netty 78, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*









source: www.starproperty.my/index.php/articles/investment/booming-brickfields-and-bangsar



nazrey said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8253541207/











by Unzan Doshin, Mako Voelkel



azey said:


> Kuala Lumpur from air by 2121studio, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*



nazrey said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8974680167/


----------



## Nando_ros

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*


Gran Buenos Aires por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


----------



## erbse

An aerial video of München for today:

*Magic Munich, Germany - beautiful history and impressive hightech from above*


----------



## Spookvlieger

Dated(according to buildings that aren't present I think around 7 years old) but still awesome aerial of Brussels:









http://farm1.staticflickr.com/12/18773563_33e57cdd40_o.jpg


----------



## the spliff fairy

London's unique 'Square Mile' (a new financial district adversely slotted into the oldest district of the city).
The streets are medieval, with the plan originally drawn out by ancient cows to their watering holes. East End:









www.skyscrapernews.com








www.wikipedia.org









Cows to the watering hole:









Jason Hawkes, http://cache.boston.com

West End - more planned but still haphazard. A result of largely Georgian, Victorian and Edwardian piecemeal development:









Kevin Allen, http://kevinallen.photodeck.com/med...53f7c0aea6-aerial-photograph-of-oxford-street









http://now-here-this.timeout.com


----------



## Spookvlieger

*360° BRUSSELS*

SOURCE/CREDITS: http://www.flickr.com/photos/azariel_de_lunivers/

Sight on Brussels from the new UP-SITE tower. NOt really aireal percé

*S*








http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7332/8869737610_abbb796357_b.jpg

*SW*








http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5333/8868802717_54d8a00238_b.jpg

*W*








http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2837/8872272016_77aa8578d7_b.jpg

*NW*








http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3817/8868741819_010ecbb8e1_b.jpg

*N*








http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3776/8872294948_750e85ec2d_b.jpg

*NE*








http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3758/8869702972_6297942736_b.jpg

*E*








http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7421/8869695986_8e9b570850_b.jpg

*SE*








http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8114/8869339850_d252b032d5_b.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

*San Antonio, U.S.A.*

The Alamodome San Antonio, Texas Aerial by SkylineScenes (Bill Cobb), on Flickr


San Antonio, Texas Downtown Skyline by SkylineScenes (Bill Cobb), on Flickr


San Antonio, Texas Downtown Skyline by SkylineScenes (Bill Cobb), on Flickr


Skyline of San Antonio, Texas by SkylineScenes (Bill Cobb), on Flickr


Post Office Aerial, San Antonio, Texas by SkylineScenes (Bill Cobb), on Flickr


Main/Military Plaza in San Antonio, Texas by SkylineScenes (Bill Cobb), on Flickr


----------



## M II A II R II K

http://www.flickr.com/photos/pkpro/6646170389

*Dubai*


----------



## erbse

Jeesh, those new-world cities are so badly f*cked up in their monotonous linear, car-centered, artificial street grids and huge blocks of anti-urban built structures... hno:


----------



## bozenBDJ

*Orlando*, Florida, United States :


Downtown Orlando from the air by radargeek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*

Stockholm - Gamla Stan Aerial shot by S Walker, on Flickr


Stockholm aerial photograph by adrian, acediscovery, on Flickr


Stockholm and parts south east by S Walker, on Flickr


a84-30-4 by forumswede, on Flickr


Stockholm - Gamla Stan and East by S Walker, on Flickr


Stockholm - Skeppsholmen and Kastelholmen Aerial by S Walker, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Beirut, Lebanon by Lolzdii, on Flickr


----------



## M II A II R II K

http://www.flickr.com/photos/blomgroup/7414085646

*Paris*


----------



## M II A II R II K

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mmerton/9013083611

*Sydney*


----------



## christos-greece

*Dublin, Ireland*

Dublin Port by Colm O Laoi, on Flickr


Aerial view of Dublin by polaristest, on Flickr


Aerial view of Dublin, Ireland by polaristest, on Flickr


Aerial Flight Over Dublin, February 2011 by tomcosgrave, on Flickr


Aerial Flight Over Dublin, February 2011 by tomcosgrave, on Flickr


----------



## M II A II R II K

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lumberjack_london/9047075876

*London*


----------



## techniques1200s

San Francisco:









by :munna on flickr: http://www.flickr.com/photos/munna82/4707941221/









by Trevor Blair on flickr: http://www.flickr.com/photos/trevorandsarah/3350562712/sizes/l/in/photostream/









All sizes | Downtown San Francisco | Flickr - Photo Sharing!









by carlossg on flickr: http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8396/8696569010_d96efcb7c6_k.jpg









http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7155/6821127197_4822d1fc64_b.jpg









All sizes | San Francisco on a smoggy day in July | Flickr - Photo Sharing!









All sizes | The Entire City of San Francisco | Flickr - Photo Sharing!









All sizes | The City Emerges | Flickr - Photo Sharing!









All sizes | Foggy San Francisco | Flickr - Photo Sharing!









All sizes | San Francisco | Flickr - Photo Sharing!









All sizes | Looking Down On San Francisco | Flickr - Photo Sharing!









All sizes | Untitled | Flickr - Photo Sharing!









All sizes | San Francisco Aerial Night Photography | Flickr - Photo Sharing!









All sizes | San Francisco Aerial Night Photography | Flickr - Photo Sharing!









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hjl/8529753127/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*

Slice of HK by Dan Chui (on/off!), on Flickr


Hong Kong - Kowloon by digifancanon, on Flickr


Hong Kong aerial view by Songquan Deng, on Flickr


Hong Kong aerial view by Songquan Deng, on Flickr


Flying over Hong Kong China by dcmaster, on Flickr


Hong Kong by Mathias Ortmann, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Beijing / 北京*











http://www.flickr.com/photos/awvdm888/9020568705/sizes/l/in/photostream/


View from Guomao Tower by marmotfotos, on Flickr


View from Guomao Tower by marmotfotos, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/awvdm888/9022789980/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/awvdm888/9020567669/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/awvdm888/9022788886/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/awvdm888/9022783108/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/awvdm888/9022785272/sizes/l/in/photostream/
​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing / 北京*












Downtown Beijing After Rain by Stuck in Customs, on Flickr​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai / 上海*



上海弧面 / the Shanghai surface by blackstation, on Flickr


落体 / free fall by blackstation, on Flickr


城市中央 / the city square by blackstation, on Flickr


静观 / see the world by blackstation, on Flickr


坐标 / the city coordinates by blackstation, on Flickr


城市中央 / the center of the city by blackstation, on Flickr
​


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice aerial photos from Shanghai and Beijing :cheers:


----------



## dj4life

Stockholm, Sweden:


city_163_10002_mail par @@[email protected]@, sur Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1

christos-greece said:


> *Buenos Aires, Argentina*
> 
> Buenos Aires, Argentina by LAXFlyer, on Flickr
> 
> 
> aerial buenos aires by geoff.montes, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Buenos Aires by Lep, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Buenos Aires by Lep, on Flickr


:cheers:


----------



## Spurdo

Botafogo by slholmes23, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Makarska, Croatia*:


View from Vošac par antonD90, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Salzburg, Austria*

Aerial view of Salzburg by CamelKW, on Flickr


Salzburg Austria Old Town viewed from Hohensalzburg Castle by mbell1975, on Flickr


Aerial view of Salzburg from Hohensalzburg Castle by anim8te, on Flickr


Salzburg Cityscape by Serge Freeman, on Flickr


----------



## xussep80

Barcelona


Barcelona, Spain [2559x1351] por redditpictures, en Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Hobart, Australia


Hobart Moonrise from Mt Wellington by Christopher Neugebauer, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

*SYDNEY, AUSTRALIA*


Sydney aerial by winterofdiscontent, on Flickr​


----------



## dj4life

*Gällivare*, northern Sweden:









Source


----------



## dj4life

Small towns on the Western coast of Sweden:


Tjörn_070808-06259.jpg par perpixel.se, sur Flickr


Bottna-Marstrand_120906-1149.jpg par perpixel.se, sur Flickr


Bottna-Marstrand_120906-1138.jpg par perpixel.se, sur Flickr


Bottna-Marstrand_120906-1145.jpg par perpixel.se, sur Flickr


Tjörn_070808-06263.jpg par perpixel.se, sur Flickr


----------



## Spookvlieger

Brussels North CBD on the central area of this recent picture and central Brussels on the east part of this picture 
50% of Brussels densly build up area seen in this picture.

In the back Zoniën forest, preserved and the only area still having the origional forest vegetation of the lowlands.



vank said:


>


----------



## dj4life

*Stockholm, Sweden*:


Stockholm from Stadshuset tower par kalakeli, sur Flickr


Stockholm old town from Stadshuset tower par kalakeli, sur Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

NYC


DSCN0622 by AndyFord69, on Flickr


DSCN0625 by AndyFord69, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN

Rio de Janeiro









Vista aérea da zona sul da Cidade do Rio de Janeiro - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Fernando Maia | Riotur by RIOTUR | ASCOM, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rbpdesigner/6957931824/









Ipanema by Jean Léonard Polo, on Flickr 


Estátua do Cristo Redentor e os morros da Urca e Pão de Açúcar - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Fernando Maia | Riotur by RIOTUR | ASCOM, on Flickr









Praia de Ipanema e do Leblon - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Fernando Maia | Riotur by RIOTUR | ASCOM, on Flickr 


Praia do Diabo, Arpoador, Ipanema e Leblon - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Fernando Maia | Riotur by RIOTUR | ASCOM, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rbpdesigner/6967191830/









Praia do Diabo by Comunicação IPP, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta








panoramio


----------



## erbse

*A collection of AMAZING aerial Berlin views: THIS IS BERLIN - FROM ABOVE*

GEIL! kay:









_Berlin-Mitte and the Tiergarten park (Central Park of Berlin), Source: Berliner Morgenpost_


----------



## Terick

*San Juan, Puerto Rico*


Reference: Author/credits: PRHBDS










Reference: Author/credits- PRHBDS









PRHBDS

Reference: By: Clevelumbus[/SIZE]








By: Clevelumbus


Reference: Author/credits- Reference: Author/credits-Algunos derechos reservados por Wilfredo Falcón. www.flickr.com Available at: http://www.flickr.com/photos/wfalcon...n/photostream/


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai / 上海*


By *Elliott Sun* from flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/elliottsun/9128222245/sizes/k/in/photostream/
​


----------



## bozenBDJ

*Heerhugowaard*, The Netherlands :


Heerhugowaard by Patrick Bakkum, on Flickr


Heerhugowaard by Patrick Bakkum, on Flickr


Heerhugowaard by Patrick Bakkum, on Flickr


----------



## ko7

*Longwy*, France










N. Guirkinger - Longwy-Haut - Vue aérienne









N. Guirkinger - Vallée de Longwy - Vue aérienne









N. Guirkinger - Longwy-Bas


----------



## prchandran.82

*London - UK*


































Ram


----------



## dj4life

*Vancouver, Canada*:


Downtown Vancouver Sunset by Free for Commercial Use, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*

Marseille by Phil Beard, on Flickr


Marseille by Phil Beard, on Flickr


Aerial view of Marseille by paul nine-o, on Flickr


Vle - Marseille by Howard., on Flickr


Marseilles by alexander_boden, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Stockholm, Sweden*:


Där nere är Grönan! by hannaka, on Flickr


Fältöversten och Stadshuset där borta by hannaka, on Flickr


Starrängsringen och Stadion by hannaka, on Flickr


Söder igen by hannaka, on Flickr


Lindhagen by hannaka, on Flickr


----------



## Spookvlieger

*Brussels, BE*









http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5144/5637728653_921dbef5d2_b.jpg









http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5307/5638307890_25fb6d97b2_b.jpg









http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5268/5637735703_ac8a43899b_b.jpg









http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5259/5426116741_79b1675855_b.jpg









http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5299/5426108883_5a0a33c492_b.jpg


----------



## Spookvlieger

More Brussels:

Brussels airport








http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2409/2502057733_2e7fb662cb_b.jpg



*Brussels in one single shot:*








http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8302/7843586620_a6fcb16ec5_b.jpg


----------



## Spookvlieger

*Antwerp, BE *

in one single shot:









http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4076/4915771976_bb086078fa_b.jpg


----------



## FAAN

Brasília - Brazil


Sem título por Bento Viana, no Flickr








[/url]
Esplanada | Brasília Vista do Céu por Bento Viana, no Flickr


Ponte JK | Brasília Vista do Céu por Bento Viana, no Flickr


Esplanada dos Ministérios | Brasília Vista do Céu por Bento Viana, no Flickr


Ponta da Asa Sul | Brasília Vista do Céu por Bento Viana, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Washington DC, U.S.A.*

IMG_8283_web by JRR Studio, on Flickr


KAP 2013-03-30 Washington DC Cherry Blossom Kite Festival by N-Blueion, on Flickr


Mall by daimoneklund, on Flickr


Capitol by daimoneklund, on Flickr


Washington, D.C. by Dan_DC, on Flickr


Foggy Bottom, Washington, D.C., from the air by Dan_DC, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Gothenburg, Sweden*:


Lindholmen by JJarneborn, on Flickr


Göteborg by JJarneborn, on Flickr


Göteborg by JJarneborn, on Flickr


Göteborg by JJarneborn, on Flickr


----------



## M II A II R II K

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ddimick/8223099943

*Cleveland*














http://www.flickr.com/photos/ddimick/8488123703

*NYC*














http://www.flickr.com/photos/ddimick/848812716

*Boston*


----------



## christos-greece

*City of Athens, Greece*

Night view of the Acropolis, Athens, Greece by PlaninaEkaterina, on Flickr


Athens from the Air by κύριαsity, on Flickr


YA011193 by Michael Tsoukas, on Flickr


Aerial View of Athens Greece by Yankis, on Flickr


athens aerial by Andy Cropy, on Flickr


athens aerial by Andy Cropy, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ

*Ibiza*, Balearic Islands, Spain



Aerial view of the old town of Ibiza, Spain by XavierDuran, on Flickr


----------



## alitezar

Love the Athens shots


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thanks


----------



## potiz81

Amazing Athens!!!


----------



## christos-greece

*City of Thessaloniki, Greece*

Thessaloniki by ♥ black of hearts ♫, on Flickr


IMGP1686 by Nigel Langford, on Flickr


Thessaloniki from the air by Arend Kuester, on Flickr


IMGP1681 by Nigel Langford, on Flickr


IMGP1671 by Nigel Langford, on Flickr


IMGP1674 by Nigel Langford, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz

*BANGKOK*


pon said:


> 29Jun2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> เหมือนจะเห็นเกาะสีชังลางๆด้วยรูปนี้


----------



## desertpunk

*Lisbon*









https://www.facebook.com/iMedConference


----------



## TEBC

Athens really huge


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Tel Aviv - Yafo *
my pics



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dj4life

*Stockholm, Sweden*:


Stockholm by Olof Bergqvist, on Flickr









http://facesofscandinavia.com/sweden/









http://www.letsgo-mag.com/story/ever-tried...-ballooning-stockholm-sweden/1189/1/


----------



## dj4life

*Malmö, Sweden*:


P1040857 by himlabild, on Flickr

The *Öresund bridge* between Sweden and Denmark:


Pan Öresundsbron 3_2_2 by himlabild, on Flickr


P1040944 by himlabild, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Karlskrona, Sweden*:


Flygbild över Karlskrona by Joakim K E Johansson, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

One old, but nice aerial picture of *Gothenburg, Sweden*:


Sävedalen by idborg, on Flickr


----------



## NYCrulz

Some of my favorite aerial shots of cities from around the world!!! 

 王可瑞 



*Hong Kong*












 Tosin Arasi 



*San Francisco*












 Tim 



*Chicago*












 Lumberjack_London 



*London*












 Bev Wernli 

*Manhattan, New York City*












 Phil Sweeting 

*Brooklyn, NYC*












 Hendrik Schicke 

*Tokyo*


----------



## dj4life

Sweden:

Falköping, Västra Götaland County


Mörkerflyg by Jesper Linder, on Flickr

Långedrag, Västra Götaland County


Långedrag_060825-0234.jpg by perpixel.se, on Flickr

Unspecified urban area


Efter kriget by Jesper Linder, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Antonio (Texas), U.S.A.*

SanAntonio_AtNight by Ubertronix, on Flickr


Over Downtown San Antonio by Raul's Photography, on Flickr


PB060787 by dannyfowler, on Flickr


San Antonio, Texas Skyline by SkylineScenes (Bill Cobb), on Flickr


Post Office Aerial, San Antonio, Texas by SkylineScenes (Bill Cobb), on Flickr


San Antonio by SPEAROFTHOR, on Flickr


San Antonio by SPEAROFTHOR, on Flickr


San Antonio by SPEAROFTHOR, on Flickr


San Antonio by SPEAROFTHOR, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Östersund, Jämtland County, Sweden:


Panorama Östersund by Grevish, on Flickr


Östersund by Grevish, on Flickr


Stitched_003 by krillster, on Flickr


Vinter 023 by chripp, on Flickr


----------



## MikeVegas

That 3rd picture of San Antonio, PETA?


----------



## dj4life

*Uddevalla, Sweden*:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/klas/2623833417/


Från Brattåsberget by EHP (Erik Hagström), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*

city of doha, qatar by harrypwt, on Flickr


doha city lines, qatar by harrypwt, on Flickr


blue lagoon ...doha by harrypwt, on Flickr


_DSC6058-Doha-QA.jpg by arwcheek, on Flickr


IMG_0272 by Carl. B., on Flickr


----------



## panthiocodin

^^
great shot


----------



## Terick

*San Juan, Puerto Rico*


Reference: Author/credits: By Puerto Rico Historic Building Drawings Society. https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.511771502228593.1073741912.145605908845156&type=3











Reference: Author/credits: By Puerto Rico Historic Building Drawings Society. https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.511771502228593.1073741912.145605908845156&type=3











Reference: Author/credits: *By Puerto Rico Historic Building Drawings Society. https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.511771502228593.1073741912.145605908845156&type=3










PRHBDS


----------



## Nando_ros

*Munich, Germany*


Munich por Mathias Ortmann, en Flickr


Munich Aerial View por .H0oT., en Flickr


----------



## dj4life

panthiocodin said:


> ^^
> great shot


Some more pictures taken during a balloon flight over Stockholm:


Balloon Ride over Stockholm by alinnman, on Flickr


Balloon Ride over Stockholm by alinnman, on Flickr


Balloon Ride over Stockholm by alinnman, on Flickr


Balloon Ride over Stockholm by alinnman, on Flickr


Balloon Ride over Stockholm by alinnman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Helsinki, Finland*

Katajanokan yllä by JanneHir, on Flickr


Helsinki Aerial by JanneHir, on Flickr


Helsinki by formatura, on Flickr


Birds Eye View by erkki70, on Flickr


Aerial view of Helsinki by rhawidantas, on Flickr


2012-05-27-762 by sheridan01, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Some pictures of the cities by NASA:

London, the UK


London, England at Night (NASA, International Space Station, 02/02/13) by NASA's Marshall Space Flight Center, on Flickr

Paris, France:


Paris at Night (NASA, International Space Station, 04/07/13) by NASA's Marshall Space Flight Center, on Flickr

New York, USA:


New York City at Night (NASA, International Space Station, 03/23/13) by NASA's Marshall Space Flight Center, on Flickr

Liege, Belgium:


Liege, Belgium at Night (NASA, International Space Station, 12/08/12) by NASA's Marshall Space Flight Center, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Malmö, Sweden* seen from the top of the famous skyscraper Turning Torso:

Västra hamnen


Lovely Living by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr

Västra hamnen at the bottom of the picture and the Öresund bridge


Ribersborg by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr

The construction sites of the new mid-rises and redevelopments in Central Malmö


Central Malmö by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

continued..

Dockan - the area of the old dock and the port


Port of Malmö by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr


Looking at Dockan by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr


Kockums by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr

A newly established Varvsparken


Sollekplatsen by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

continued...

Västra hamnen again


Toy houses by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr


Västra Hamnen by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr


Platform by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr


----------



## Spookvlieger

vank said:


>


...


----------



## dj4life

*Gothenburg, Sweden*:


Göteborg Lorensberg Heden Downtown by -skoog-, on Flickr


Göteborg Lorensberg Heden Gårda Korsvägen Ullevi by -skoog-, on Flickr


----------



## John-DR

*Santo Domingo, Republica Dominicana*



dominican blu said:


> By:  Alejandro Nuñez
> 
> 
> subir fotos online


..


----------



## John-DR

*Santo Domingo, Republica Dominicana*



Higüeyano said:


> *De Mudate*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @beingross
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Por Carlos Fernandez en flickr.com
> 
> Euromax;100698139]
> La Luperon


..


----------



## John-DR

*Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic*



PuertoPlata said:


> RNUNEZ1100;104619737]By Pedro Braulio -


----------



## dj4life

*Riga, Latvia*:









(c) Citādā Latvija, Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*

020 Aerial Skyline by Calvin P. Anderson, on Flickr


Aerial View of San Francisco Bay, CA by lorislferrari, on Flickr


1306USA058 San Francisco Aerial View by ricxx, on Flickr


Above downtown San Francisco, California by cocoi_m, on Flickr


San Francisco, CA by LAXFlyer, on Flickr


Above I-280 and San Francisco, California by cocoi_m, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Gällivare, Sweden*:


Semester2013-193 by Ampex_, on Flickr

It is located about 100 kilometres north of the Arctic Circle.


----------



## dj4life

*Gothenburg, Sweden*:


Göteborg Lorensberg Heden Gårda Korsvägen Ullevi by -skoog-, on Flickr


Göteborg Lorensberg Heden Downtown by -skoog-, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Örebro, Sweden*:


Panorama Örebro by Am.86, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*

Moscow-City from a plane by wuiwi, on Flickr


Just another Moscow river picture by Makser, on Flickr


Luzniki bridge over the Moscow river by Makser, on Flickr


moscow by victoriousviktor, on Flickr


Moscow-Aerial View of Downtown from South by giovanni paccaloni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City, U.S.A.*

0920_0430 copy by marmotfotos, on Flickr


0920_0426 copy by marmotfotos, on Flickr


0920_0431 copy by marmotfotos, on Flickr


0920_0428 copy by marmotfotos, on Flickr


0920_0427 copy by marmotfotos, on Flickr


----------



## 1+1=3

Foggy morning on Vltava river in Prague 







.







.









http://praha.idnes.cz/probouzejici-...zpravy.aspx?c=A131003_174300_praha-zpravy_bur


----------



## christos-greece

^^ They are very nice, but please you should post their credits too


----------



## BrickellResidence

Mexico City




•ALDI•aaa;107745714 said:


> _Esta panorámica que subió un usuario en otro foro me gustó mucho,se los comparto..
> _


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*

Aerial panorama of Istanbul 3 by Romeodesign, on Flickr


Aerial view of the Bosphorus Bridge in Istanbul 4 by Romeodesign, on Flickr


Aerial panorama of Istanbul 2 by Romeodesign, on Flickr


Aerial view of Istanbul 3 by Romeodesign, on Flickr


Aerial view of Istanbul 4 by Romeodesign, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Nice Istanbul pictures Christos! I always forget how big this city is until an aerial reminds me of such.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*La Paz, Bolivia*


Cordillera de La Paz, Mururata e Illimani by Runa59, on Flickr


La Paz from the air by goddessofxanadu, on Flickr









La Paz Aerial View by René Arze, on Flickr









La Paz - Bolivia by Marcos Lana, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Rome, Italy*:


Rome at night by Jehanzeb Khan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*

Aerial Monterrey by atlasnaaa, on Flickr


Aerial Monterrey black&white by atlasnaaa, on Flickr


Aerial Monterrey by atlasnaaa, on Flickr


Aerial Monterrey, Sierra madre by atlasnaaa, on Flickr


----------



## Joseph85

Santa Fe, Argentina



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

http://www.contactoynegocios.com/santa-fe/fin-de-semana-largo-en-santa-fe-que-ofrece-la-ciudad.html


----------



## christos-greece

*Seville, Spain*

Sevilla by ca_boe, on Flickr


Untitled by frankenschulz, on Flickr


Sevilla from above... by jetsetseth, on Flickr


Sevilla desde la Giralda by uksergio, on Flickr


IMG_1930 by carlosescolastico.com, on Flickr


IMG_1868 by carlosescolastico.com, on Flickr


IMG_1840 by carlosescolastico.com, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ

*Bangkok, Thailand* in it's dense glory.



IMG_0221 by jo.sau, on Flickr


IMG_0224 by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Almere, Holland*

SMS_20130827_0072.jpg by Luchtfotografie SiebeSwart.nl Aerial Photography, on Flickr


SMS_20130827_0090.jpg by Luchtfotografie SiebeSwart.nl Aerial Photography, on Flickr


SMS_20130827_0092.jpg by Luchtfotografie SiebeSwart.nl Aerial Photography, on Flickr


SMS_20130827_0081.jpg by Luchtfotografie SiebeSwart.nl Aerial Photography, on Flickr


SMS_20130827_0070.jpg by Luchtfotografie SiebeSwart.nl Aerial Photography, on Flickr


SMS_20130827_0094.jpg by Luchtfotografie SiebeSwart.nl Aerial Photography, on Flickr


----------



## abrandao

*São Paulo, Brazil*

*One of its many financial districts: *


----------



## VITORIA MAN

benasque (E)
source: tourist office


----------



## dj4life

*Östersund, Sweden*:


DSC09806 by Nick Mitha, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

hunser said:


> Oldie but Goodie ...
> New York Areal (from April 2013):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New York is just massive!! :drool:


..


----------



## footiran

NYC.....


----------



## MarkusErikssen

New York is massive!


----------



## christos-greece

*Seattle, U.S.A.*

View of CenturyLink Field and Safeco Field from the Smith Tower Seattle Washington by mbell1975, on Flickr


Southeast view from the Smith Tower Seattle Washington by mbell1975, on Flickr


On approach to Sea-Tac Summer 2001 by Erik Griswold, on Flickr


Downtown Seattle, Washington by terraxplorer2000, on Flickr


Turning to Seattle by shardtor, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Moscow, Russia*:


Northwestern Moscow area by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Evening in big city by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tangiers, Morocco*

(OUT) Morocco 22 - Tanger aerial view by bogdanovskaya_trade, on Flickr


Aerial view of Tangiers in Morocco by Nobbby, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Mexico City:*










*Credits under the pic.*



Hotu Matua said:


> HOla compañeros
> 
> Hace mucho que no posteo aquí. Qué bueno que fusionaron el hilo.
> Aquí les dejo una foto de hace unas tres horas. Espero les guste.
> 
> 
> Skyline de Reforma desde el sureste por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Mexicali, Mexico (By Luis Gaspar) :*



SirBrajam said:


> No encontré donde ponerlas, creo que aquí pueden ir.
> 
> Mexicali.


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Mexico City:*



Hotu Matua said:


> Tomé estas fotos de la Ciudad de México cubierta de nubarrones que derramaban lluvia en diversas partes de la ciudad
> 
> 
> El chaparrón que está por caer por Hotu Matua, en Flickr
> 
> 
> El chaparrón que está por caer (3) por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Tijuana, Mexico:*



Hotu Matua said:


> Ya he posteado fotos de Tijuana pero con gusto las repito aquí... kay:
> 
> 
> Tijuana según los dioses (3) por Hotu Matua, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Tijuana según los dioses (5) por Hotu Matua, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Cerro Colorado, Tijuana por Hotu Matua, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Tijuana según los dioses (6) por Hotu Matua, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Tijuana según los dioses (7) por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Tampico, Mexico:*



Hotu Matua said:


> Tampico según los dioses (pleno) por Hotu Matua, en Flickr





Hotu Matua said:


> El estadio de Tampico por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Veracruz, Mexico:*



Hotu Matua said:


> En seguida, una foto de la autopista que sale de Veracruz rumbo a Xalapa.
> 
> 
> La autopista que deja Veracruz por Hotu Matua, en Flickr





Hotu Matua said:


> El puerto desde arriba por Hotu Matua, en Flickr
> 
> 
> El puerto desde arriba (2) por Hotu Matua, en Flickr
> 
> 
> El puerto desde arriba (3) por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Cancun, Mexico:*



Hotu Matua said:


> Foto de Cancún con lluvia el día de hoy.
> A pesar de la pobre visibilidad, se dinstiguen las aguas oscuras de la laguna de Nichupté de las cristalinas turquesa del Caribe.
> 
> 
> Cancún según Tláloc por Hotu Matua, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Cancún según los dioses por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Asheville (North Carolina), U.S.A.*

Asheville Aerial Photo by Concert_Photos_Magazine, on Flickr


Asheville Aerial Photo by Concert_Photos_Magazine, on Flickr


Asheville Aerial Photo by Concert_Photos_Magazine, on Flickr


Asheville Aerial Photo by Concert_Photos_Magazine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Mexicali, Mexico:*



SirBrajam said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Leon, Mexico:*



willygtoc said:


> Algunas fotos de *LEÓN, GTO* desde el aire.
> *Templo Expiatorio de León y arriba se ve la Calzada de los Héroes con su arco.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Distribuidor Juan Pablo II en la salida hacia México y arriba el centro comercial Altacia que ahí todavía estaba en construcción.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lo mismo desde el lado contrario.*


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*

Rio de Janeiro city by Celso Diniz Photography, on Flickr


Rio de Janeiro city by Celso Diniz Photography, on Flickr


Rio de Janeiro city by Celso Diniz Photography, on Flickr


Sugarloaf Mountain, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil by terraxplorer2000, on Flickr


Sugarloaf Mountain, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil by terraxplorer2000, on Flickr


Praia do Diabo, Arpoador, Ipanema e Leblon - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Fernando Maia | Riotur by RIOTUR | ASCOM, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Stockholm, capital of Sweden*:


Karlavägen och Karlaplan by hannaka, on Flickr


Östermalm by hannaka, on Flickr


Vackra Stockholm! by hannaka, on Flickr


Söder, Slussen och Gamla Stan by hannaka, on Flickr


Mera söder by hannaka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*

San Francisco Aerial by Jeff Perry Photography, on Flickr


Above San Francisco and the western end of the Bay Bridge, California by cocoi_m, on Flickr


IMG_4319 by Traci Van Patten, on Flickr


the brand new Bay Bridge from the plane by olive witch, on Flickr


IMG_5232c by digitonin, on Flickr


----------



## Giorgio Calla

*Sofia*, Bulgaria


----------



## Giorgio Calla

*Plovdiv* - the city of the seven hills, Bulgaria


----------



## Giorgio Calla

Varna - the sea capital of Bulgaria


----------



## Giorgio Calla

*Burgas*, Bulgaria


----------



## dj4life

*Gothenburg, Sweden*:


View by Annasara Bjaaland, on Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001

_*Beirut, Lebanon*_


Aerial shot of Beirut and AUB por WAAAUB - AUB Alumni, no Flickr









Beyrouth por gilles_boustany, no Flickr


American University of Beirut por ridaeology, no Flickr


Aerial shot of Beirut and AUB por WAAAUB - AUB Alumni, no Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001

_*Recife, Brazil*_


Praia de Boa Viagem por Gustavo Penteado, no Flickr


Praia de Boa Viagem por Gustavo Penteado, no Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001

_*Vancouver, Canada*_


Vancouver From Above 18 por jpelletier, no Flickr


Aerial 15Aug07 Vancouver Downtown por AEROPLOT, no Flickr


BC Place Vancouver por AEROPLOT, no Flickr


AerNi15Aug07 034 por AEROPLOT, no Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001

*Barcelona, Spain*


Puerto de Barcelona por aljuarez, no Flickr


Puerto de Barcelona por aljuarez, no Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001

*Prague, Czech Republic*


Prague, Czech Republic por aljuarez, no Flickr


Prague, Czech Republic por aljuarez, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Boston, U.S.A.*

Boston aerial shot (Project 365: 321/365) by tehchix0r, on Flickr


Downtown Boston aerial, note Central Artery, Boston by Boston Public Library, on Flickr


Boston from above by charlesorourke, on Flickr


Downtown Boston by homeless one, on Flickr


----------



## lochinvar

Clear aerial of Boston.


----------



## Brazilian001

_*Sevilla, Spain*_


IMG_1501 por carlosescolastico.com, no Flickr


IMG_1930 por carlosescolastico.com, no Flickr


IMG_1508 por carlosescolastico.com, no Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001

*Las Vegas, USA*


Aerial of Las Vegas por Paolo.Taverna, no Flickr


NIK_9925 por Paolo.Taverna, no Flickr


Aerial Las Vegas por Paolo.Taverna, no Flick


----------



## Brazilian001

_*Cusco, Peru*_









Cusco aerial from Saqsaywaman IMG_5154 por lycheng99, no Flickr









Cusco aerial view por beeffaucet, no Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001

_*Geneva, Switzerland*_


Geneva View por United Nations Photo, no Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001

*Santiago, Chile*


City aerial HDR view por Pablo Rogat, no Flickr


Santiago de Chile por Pablo Rogat, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Las Vegas, U.S.A.*

Aerial View of Las Vegas Strip by jan buchholtz, on Flickr


#3676 Las Vegas from air by Nemo's great uncle, on Flickr


#3678 Las Vegas from air by Nemo's great uncle, on Flickr


PB150381 Window Seat - Las Vegas Strip - window seat by colinLmiller, on Flickr


----------



## Cauê

*Rio*

Rio & Christ the Redeemer por martybruce, no Flickr


Rio & Christ the Redeemer por martybruce, no Flickr


Rio & Christ the Redeemer por martybruce, no Flickr


Rio & Christ the Redeemer por martybruce, no Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*

IMG_0846 by L.Karnas, on Flickr


Moscow Railway Terminals. Aerial view by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Moscow-City from a plane by wuiwi, on Flickr


Moscow cityscape. Bird's eye view by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Fisheye aerial view on Moscow by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


All-Russia Exhibition Centre (VVC) in Moscow by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Stockholm, Sweden*:


Human Civilization par NanoMini, sur Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli

*DAR ES SALAAM, TANZANIA*









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4118/4740272654_6731c7b6f8_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4076/4740255756_34b73f1238_b.jpg









http://farm1.staticflickr.com/96/247781115_65e4d6c573_b.jpg









http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8466/8106012584_3bf185b174_b.jpg​


----------



## kevo123

*Surabaya, Indonesia*





[URL=http://s906.photobucket.com/user/KangDjo/media/SBY/SBY114_1h_zps90e4c534.jpg.html]

[/URL]

by Kangdjo, on Photobucket


----------



## christos-greece

*Nairobi, Kenya*

Nairobi par Jonathan Stonehouse, sur Flickr


Aerial View of Nairobi par Mohammed Abdifatah, sur Flickr


Nairobi par Jonathan Stonehouse, sur Flickr


Aerial view of Nairobi par Mpigapicha, sur Flickr


----------



## Nababesco

*Balneário Camboriú, Brazil*






















Photo by: Department of Tourism of Balneario Camboriu


----------



## Brazilian001

^^ Great pictures from Balneário Camboriú! :cheers2:


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*, *Russia*


















http://zyalt.livejournal.com/981421.html


----------



## oltemont

*Voronezh. Russia*










http://vk.com/suncopter?z=photo-61921441_318158837/wall-61921441_33


----------



## Rewder321

*Krakow, Poland*


----------



## Joseph85

*Córdoba, Argentina*


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*

Chicago IL par Alan Light, sur Flickr


Chicago IL par Alan Light, sur Flickr


lake michigan panorama from chicago tower par Stefano Armaroli, sur Flickr


Millennium Park and Chicago par KamilG225, sur Flickr


----------



## alket83

St. Louis 



















































Bill Cobb


----------



## Jakob

*ISTANBUL*

*ISTANBUL*

PictureS taken by mks_vir:


----------



## AXIS of EVIL

christos-greece said:


> *Tokyo, Japan*
> 
> Sky Tree by tk21hx, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Tokyo Sunset aerial view by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Shinjuku by tk21hx, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Tokyo Highways by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 渋谷 by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Sky Tree by tk21hx, on Flickr


OMG lads.


----------



## WingWing

^^ tokyo is awesome but lack of greenery and wide rivers or else it will be the top of the list


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Tokyo its indeed an awesome city. No doubt that...


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne

WingWing said:


> ^^ tokyo is awesome but lack of greenery and wide rivers or else it will be the top of the list


So - a city with much more greenery and a wide river? You got it!

Rīga, Latvia with aerial photos from the tallest tower in the EU (with definitely not the highest viewing platform in the EU)








Zaķusala, view towards the city center








Zaķusala and Pārdaugava








Old town and the gray tower of Ministry of Agriculture, locally known as "the silo".








Residential districts from the Soviet era








Ķengarags with TEC-2 power plant in the distance.

Photos by K. Garda.


----------



## alket83

St. Louis





















Savis Center the home of St. Louis Blues hockey team










Barne Jewish Hospital one of 5 best hospitals in America


----------



## dj4life

*Stockholm, Sweden*:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/anton__nikolov/12131883875/in/photostream/


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Agana, Guam, USA*


Guam to Narita by JeremeAlt, on Flickr


Guam to Narita by JeremeAlt, on Flickr


Guam to Narita by JeremeAlt, on Flickr


Aerial photo of Hagatna, (Agana) Guam at Sunset by bloodyeyeballs, on Flickr


Westin Hotel, Tumon Bay, Guam by bloodyeyeballs, on Flickr


Marriot, Pacific Islands Club and Guam Hilton with Airport on Back on Tumon Bay by bloodyeyeballs, on Flickr


Aerial photo of Hagatna, (Agana) Guam at Sunset with Marina by bloodyeyeballs, on Flickr


----------



## footiran

Tehran.......



0611 said:


> Tehran.....
> From TEHRAN**MegaThread
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=712088525470598&set=a.403398839672903.103130.144856852193771&type=1&theater


By James Joel 








...........................


----------



## christos-greece

*Hamburg, Germany*

Aerial view | Reeperbahn Festival 2012 by ninazimmermann.com, on Flickr


Hamburg von BeechcraftMUC auf Flickr

Towards the enormous harbour (Europe's number 2 after Rotterdam):

Hamburger Hafen in Blutrot von Strumpfi-HH auf Flickr


Hamburg City by Aviator 1975, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

*Saigon, Vietnam*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pinneepop/9350569449/in/photolist-ffh7wD-dMhvjf-7N5B2k-cCJ5TW-eS8Mmq-dHh3Wg-bq1V89-cSz1Ew-cHZHpU-aygk4a-e5mzvM-diD4rK-aeF5hH-fL7ZEj-bCVTcB-acsZkp-bjdwjR-bNt8m6-8fy5Kv-bpNBQG-cFy4ky-g8dxs7-bLskcr-aQBVbz-7CxHPo-gAXxA7-eNrx8G-dcqs5U-cz5ms5-8fy6pt-8fy6hK-8fBkTS-8fy6nc-8fy5Me-8fBkF3-8fy6jp-8fy69i-8fBm73-8fy6aM-8fBkEy-8fBksu-8fBm6j-8fBkGU-8fy65k-8fBmif-bzytcd-8fBke3-8fy5L6-8fy6tn-8fy6eT/


----------



## alket83

Edward Jones dome the home of St. Louis Rams American football team, 65,000 spectators 




















The home of St. Louis Cardinals baseball team, build in 2006 for 365 mil with the capacity of 45,000


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Mexico City:*



chihuaslife33 said:


> Algunas de Ciudad de México por Alberto Quiñones en flickr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liga original autor Alberto Quiñones http://www.flickr.com/photos/parral/11941965926/


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*



nazrey said:


>


----------



## Ring

Warsaw


----------



## christos-greece

*Seoul, S. Korea*

City of Seoul by A. Wee, on Flickr


Flying over Seoul by A. Wee, on Flickr


ソウル by m-louis, on Flickr


Korea 09 - Seoul Aerial View by Postcrossing: jennifermuliadi, on Flickr


Séoul by - MH -, on Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001

_*Vila Velha, Brazil*_


----------



## Brazilian001

_*Genova, Italy*_


Genova, Italy 12/2012 por DG Jones, no Flickr


Genova, Italy 12/2012 por DG Jones, no Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001

_*Lyon, France*_


vue aerienne por Sanggi, no Flickr


vue aerienne Bellecour por Sanggi, no Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001

_*Ljubljana, Slovenia*_


LJUBLJANA - CONGRESS SQUARE (KONGRESNI TRG) por Titanium007, no Flickr


LJUBLJANA - THE NATIONAL AND UNIVERSITY LIBRARY por Titanium007, no Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001

_*Tallin, Estonia*_


Toompea from Helicopter por tarmo888, no Flickr


Town Hall Square of Tallinn por tarmo888, no Flickr


Skyscrapers of Tallinn, Estonia por tarmo888, no Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001

_*João Pessoa, Brazil*_


----------



## alket83

Saint Louis Missouri


----------



## dj4life

*Bergen, Norway*:


Bergen nocturne par zhang junyu, sur Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Vila Velha, Brazil [2048x1202] by redditpictures, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN

Palacio Real de Madrid sunset por pepoexpress, en Flickr
madrid


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow* by *ivan.potapoff*


----------



## dj4life

*Stockholm, Sweden*:

Östermalm and Vasastan


Östermalm & Vasastan par -Camilla, sur Flickr

Odenplan


Odengatan with Stadsbiblioteket par -Camilla, sur Flickr

Östermalm


Östermalm par -Camilla, sur Flickr


Johannes kyrka par -Camilla, sur Flickr

Hötorget & Konserthuset


Hötorget & Konserthuset par -Camilla, sur Flickr

Gamla stan


Old town par -Camilla, sur Flickr

Slussen and Södermalm


Slussen & Södermlam par -Camilla, sur Flickr

Södermalm island


Södermalm crossroad par -Camilla, sur Flickr


Medborgarplatsen...typ par -Camilla, sur Flickr


Södermalm par -Camilla, sur Flickr

Gullmarsplan & Södermalm


Gullmarsplan & Södermalm par -Camilla, sur Flickr


----------



## ledeled

del


----------



## Karl1587

*YELLOWKNIFE | CANADA*

Aerial view of Yellowknife by bwile, on Flickr​


----------



## Nikkodemo

Amazing shots, specially Kuala Lumpur and Moscow. :drool:


----------



## QuantumX

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11786673694


----------



## TildaMetz

These pics are just awesome..aerial view is a great idea to have a brief look at the cities. Just love this concept.


----------



## Nando_ros

*Manhattan, New York City*


Polar Manhattan por PeteTsai, en Flickr


Polar Midtown por PeteTsai, en Flickr


----------



## alket83

_*ST. LOUIS, MISSOURI*_


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Oaxaca, Mexico*


Oaxaca from the air por TDW1968, en Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Örnsköldsvik, Västernorrland County, Sweden*:


Örnsköldsvik par Sander Taats, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Stockholm, Sweden*:


Floating over the city par Storkholm Photography, sur Flickr


Old Town and Södermalm from the sky par Storkholm Photography, sur Flickr


Stockholm downtown from the sky par Storkholm Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001

_*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*_





































Pictures by Nader Couri​


----------



## Brazilian001

_*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*_





































Pictures by Nader Couri​


----------



## ledeled

del


----------



## World 2 World

*Kuala Lumpur*









source: TIA 



nazrey said:


>


----------



## christos-greece

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*

Buenos Aires by FollowPanda.Com, on Flickr


Buenos Aires City Port by FollowPanda.Com, on Flickr


Aerial view of Buenos Aires flying into AEP (Aeroparque Jorge Newbery) by sergejf, on Flickr


Aerial view of Buenos Aires flying into AEP (Aeroparque Jorge Newbery) by sergejf, on Flickr


couple of minutes after take off by micmol , on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

Paris _(taken in 2011, but still stunning pictures)_


Centre d'affaires de Paris - La Défense by Co1nCo1n, on Flickr


Paris vu du ciel by Co1nCo1n, on Flickr


Centre d'affaires de Paris - La Défense by Co1nCo1n, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Awesome photos from Paris :cheers:


----------



## BNX

*Istanbul*



Source: BNX


----------



## dj4life

Something more alternative:

*Hamburgsund, Västra Götaland county, Sweden*


Bottna_130616-1585.jpg par perpixel.se, sur Flickr


Bottna_130616-1467.jpg par perpixel.se, sur Flickr

*Sotenäs, Västra Götaland county, Sweden*


Sotenäs_130825-5890.jpg par perpixel.se, sur Flickr


Sotenäs_130825-5874.jpg par perpixel.se, sur Flickr


----------



## buenosaireseze

Buenos Aires​


----------



## Brazilian001

_*Manaus, Brazil*_


----------



## dj4life

Some aerial pictures of *Mölndal*, a part of the *Gothenburg urban area* (a suburb which becomes a part of the city), Västra Götaland County, Sweden:


Mölndal_130925-8655.jpg par perpixel.se, sur Flickr


Mölndal_130925-8593.jpg par perpixel.se, sur Flickr

Close-up on AstraZeneca Research centre


Mölndal_130925-8664.jpg par perpixel.se, sur Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Next --->


----------



## Brazilian001

>> next


----------



## Brazilian001

>>> next


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Skopje, Republic of Macedonia










photo by Dragan Mitreski


----------



## dj4life

*Stockholm, Sweden*:


Västerbron par Arenamontanus, sur Flickr


Stockholm Dawn par Arenamontanus, sur Flickr


----------



## Sergey_A

*Moscow*


















Sergey A


----------



## benKen

kaohsiung. taiwan


www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=411...130.1073741853.288185631317730&type=1&theater


----------



## _Hawk_

*China*






























































































*Beijing*














































Airport 









http://zyalt.livejournal.com/1043372.html


----------



## desertpunk

85709642


----------



## christos-greece

*Oklahoma city, U.S.A.*

Oklahoma City, OK(Dec. 24, 2003) par muskogeeboy48, sur Flickr


6972849392_d80f9746f3_o[1] par Casualphotography, sur Flickr


Above Downtown Oklahoma City par SkylineScenes (Bill Cobb), sur Flickr


Skyline Aerial of Oklahoma City, OK par SkylineScenes (Bill Cobb), sur Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


https://www.flickr.com/photos/docsearls/13398931173


https://www.flickr.com/photos/docsearls/12532463025/in/set-72157640612717604


https://www.flickr.com/photos/docsearls/12532558163/in/set-72157640612717604


https://www.flickr.com/photos/docsearls/12532473845/in/set-72157640612717604


https://www.flickr.com/photos/docsearls/12532875374/in/set-72157640612717604


----------



## techniques1200s

San Francisco









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jessas/13373562423/


----------



## ledeled

del


----------



## ledeled

del


----------



## ledeled

del


----------



## ledeled

del


----------



## _Hawk_

*Dubai*

11.04.2014







































































































































































































http://alexcheban.livejournal.com/204938.html


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice aerial photos of Dubai :cheers:


----------



## _Hawk_

*Guangzhou*

12.04.2014



















































































http://zyalt.livejournal.com/1048482.html


----------



## TEBC

i love this thread


----------



## Cauê

Wowwww... Great!


----------



## dj4life

*Jönköping, Småland County, Sweden* (located by lake Vättern):


Jönköping par Arenamontanus, sur Flickr


Jönköping aerial photograph par adrian, acediscovery, sur Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

Very nice photos !!!


----------



## Nando_ros

*Tokyo*


Tokyo Sunset aerial view por Sandro Bisaro, en Flickr


Tokyo Skytree / 東京スカイツリー por Sandro Bisaro, en Flickr


Marunouchi & Chiyoda aerial view por Sandro Bisaro, en Flickr


Tokyo Aerial View por Sandro Bisaro, en Flickr


----------



## FAAN

*Natal, Brazil*


_AD37569 por Allan Trigueiro, no Flickr


_AD37588 por Allan Trigueiro, no Flickr


_AD37583 por Allan Trigueiro, no Flickr


_AD37584 por Allan Trigueiro, no Flickr


_AD37591 por Allan Trigueiro, no Flickr


_AD37575 por Allan Trigueiro, no Flickr


----------



## SAE United

*Kostroma, Russia














































source
*


----------



## SAE United

*Kostroma, Russia*














































source


----------



## SAE United

*Kostroma, Russia*














































source


----------



## Cauê

*Rio
Christ Statue + Copacabana + Flamengo Park + Guanabara Bay*


Aérea057 por fmaia008, no Flickr


Cristo Redentor por fmaia008, no Flickr


Copacabana por fmaia008, no Flickr


Aterro do Flamengo por fmaia008, no Flickr


Baía de Guanabara por fmaia008, no Flickr​


----------



## Kingslayer

Zagreb, Croatia









by YU-AMC


----------



## dj4life

Two coastal cities of southern Sweden:

*Karlshamn, Blekinge county*


Karlshamn_080608-4853-55Pan.jpg par perpixel.se, sur Flickr

*Karlskrona, Blekinge county*


Visit Karlskrona_ HeliAir_flygbild_ par Ehrenberg Kommunikation, sur Flickr


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow, Russia*














































zyalt


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*

QATAR DOHA SKYLINE par venkinger0, sur Flickr


Doha West Bay par Timos L, sur Flickr


city of doha, qatar par harrypwt, sur Flickr


doha city lines, qatar par harrypwt, sur Flickr


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*









http://vk.com/zhd11


----------



## _Hawk_

Netherlands




















































































































































































































































by Ilya Varlamov


----------



## dj4life

*Jönköping-Huskvarna and Vättern lake, Sweden*:


Jkp Energi 1 par Peter Appelin, sur Flickr


Jkg energi 2 par Peter Appelin, sur Flickr


----------



## _Hawk_

Shanghai


















































































suburb




































by Ilya Varlamov


----------



## _Hawk_

Hong Kong





































by alexcheban


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*

Mexico City par khanusiak, sur Flickr


Mexico City par atlasnaaa, sur Flickr


Torre Bancomer en construcción par Hotu Matua, sur Flickr


Lay Over: Mexico City par Diego Cupolo, sur Flickr


Paseo de la Reforma, zona central par Hotu Matua, sur Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*A-M-A-Z-I-N-G* pictures in this thread! Keep them coming! :cheers:


----------



## arno-13

joshsam said:


> Paris in all its forms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://totallycoolpix.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/20130911_paris_from_above/paris_from_above_001.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://totallycoolpix.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/20130911_paris_from_above/paris_from_above_002.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://totallycoolpix.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/20130911_paris_from_above/paris_from_above_003.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://totallycoolpix.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/20130911_paris_from_above/paris_from_above_006.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://totallycoolpix.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/20130911_paris_from_above/paris_from_above_007.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://totallycoolpix.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/20130911_paris_from_above/paris_from_above_008.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://totallycoolpix.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/20130911_paris_from_above/paris_from_above_009.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://totallycoolpix.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/20130911_paris_from_above/paris_from_above_011.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://totallycoolpix.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/20130911_paris_from_above/paris_from_above_014.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://totallycoolpix.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/20130911_paris_from_above/paris_from_above_018.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://totallycoolpix.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/20130911_paris_from_above/paris_from_above_019.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://totallycoolpix.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/20130911_paris_from_above/paris_from_above_021.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://totallycoolpix.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/20130911_paris_from_above/paris_from_above_027.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://totallycoolpix.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/20130911_paris_from_above/paris_from_above_029.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://totallycoolpix.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/20130911_paris_from_above/paris_from_above_030.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://totallycoolpix.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/20130911_paris_from_above/paris_from_above_031.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://totallycoolpix.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/20130911_paris_from_above/paris_from_above_038.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://totallycoolpix.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/20130911_paris_from_above/paris_from_above_040.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://totallycoolpix.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/20130911_paris_from_above/paris_from_above_043.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://totallycoolpix.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/20130911_paris_from_above/paris_from_above_049.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://totallycoolpix.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/20130911_paris_from_above/paris_from_above_051.jpg



:cheers:


----------



## Nando_ros

*Chicago*


Chicago, Illinois... por @ddimick, en Flickr


Chicago O'Hare por @ddimick, en Flickr


Midway Airport, Chicago por @ddimick, en Flickr


Chicago por @ddimick, en Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

Nice aerials of the Windy City! :cheers:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Quito, Ecuador*


Despegando de Quito by ivanperter7, on Flickr


View of Quito from the airplane by MelC., on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*


https://www.flickr.com/photos/loumorgan/10692187594/


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*

San Francisco par Sean Munson, sur Flickr


San Francisco par Sean Munson, sur Flickr


High above San Francisco, California par cocoi_m, sur Flickr


Aerial view of San Francisco 航拍旧金山 par Duyi_Han, sur Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Los Angeles, USA*

20140401 5DIII California 11 by James Scott S, on Flickr


----------



## Jakob

*ISTANBUL*

Source


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*



Patrick Highrise said:


> Zicht op GROOT Rotterdam, duidelijk herkenbaar is de Brienenoordbrug, Kralingse Bos en Plas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wat zijn onze havens toch groot; zicht vanaf de stad tot en met MV2!


----------



## Terick

*San Juan Metro, Puerto Rico!*

Reference: Author/credits: fnairphoto












F&N AirPhoto


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow, Russia * by * gelio*


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow, Russia * by * gelio*


















































































http://gelio.livejournal.com/


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow, Russia* by * gelio *









































































http://gelio.livejournal.com/


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow, Russia * by *gelio *









































































http://gelio.livejournal.com/


----------



## Parra 1

Aerial New York [1200×803] by logwater, on Flickr


Incredible city; New York [2400x1134] by logwater, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Beirut Aerial View web by richmangalleries, on Flickr


----------



## Mornnb

Latest progress with Barangaroo construction.

Headland Park:










And the towers, it will feature 7 towers ranging from 140m to 272m.










https://www.facebook.com/barangaroosydney


----------



## Mornnb

A few more of Sydney:











Sydney aerial by Howie44, on Flickr

Sydney Evening by Mark Merton, on Flickr


Dover Heights by Mark Merton, on Flickr


Bondi Beach by Mark Merton, on Flickr

Sydney from Vaucluse by Mark Merton, on Flickr


Bilgola Looking South by Mark Merton, on Flickr



Sydney Aerial Coastline by pablo808, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Chicago*


Chicago from above at night - Imgur por peapatchisland, en Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN

pamplona (E)

Vista aérea de Pamplona (Navarra) 2007 por plasti_LIS_na's face, en Flickr

Plaza del Castillo por Nosolopalabras, en Flickr

Monte Ezcaba - Panorámica por Medis1992, en Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Vila Velha, Brazil [2048x1202] by redditpictures, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*

Aerial photo Mexico City par www.moritzbernoully.com, sur Flickr


Aerial photo Mexico City par www.moritzbernoully.com, sur Flickr


Bahía de Banderas 262 regreso par Visualística, sur Flickr


Bahía de Banderas 258 regreso par Visualística, sur Flickr


Mexico City par atlasnaaa, sur Flickr


AerialMexicoCity par Y Mucho Mas, sur Flickr


mexico city zocalo par kolanta1, sur Flickr


----------



## JanVL

*Wilanow district - Warsaw - Poland*


----------



## WingWing

Singapore


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*

Europe 2014 par fttravelpics, sur Flickr


Berlin Cathedral.jpg par catchnumber22, sur Flickr


Europe 2014 par fttravelpics, sur Flickr


Tempelhofer Feld par mar_ro, sur Flickr


zurück | berlin | 2013 par feliksbln, sur Flickr


----------



## buenosaireseze

Buenos Aires​


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*



Arrrgh said:


> Al landende


----------



## christos-greece

*Leeds, U.K.*

Aerial - Leeds - Armley Road par metromadme, sur Flickr


Aerial - Leeds - M621 and Elland Road par metromadme, sur Flickr


Leeds & Leeds General Infirmary par Mark Winterbourne | markwinterbourne.com, sur Flickr


Aerial - Leeds par metromadme, sur Flickr


----------



## noisrevid

*Berlin - Germany*


Kite Above Berlin Germay von Wind Watcher auf Flickr


Kite Above Reichstag Berlin Germany von Wind Watcher auf Flickr


Kite Above Sony Center Berlin Germay von Wind Watcher auf Flickr


----------



## SAE United

Yaroslavl, Russia










source


----------



## isaidso

Montreal



Montreal from the air par SteveProsser, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Awesome photo of Montreal! :cheers:


btw, to some here: please edit your posts by adding credits (sources) on your photos.


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*

View from CN Tower par taestell, sur Flickr


TO_cityscape_08 par chiang_benjamin, sur Flickr


Toronto aerial view par mjcfotography, sur Flickr


on my way to Toronto par Pierre Metivier, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Lund, Skåne County, Sweden:


Centrala Lund med både Domkyrkan och universitetshuset par hagwall, sur Flickr


----------



## Drunkill

Crossquoting from the Ozscrapers section:


Drunkill said:


> Melbourne looking east. Photo from earlier this year, Docklands library isn't build in the picture and Pearl is around half height in Southbank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source: Lensaloft)


----------



## Andre Goth

*Rio de Janeiro*, place of the final match of the World Cup FIFA 2014:


Río de Janeiro, Brasil por Mauricio Vega Larrea, no Flickr


Joatinga por rdes, no Flickr


Rio, você seduz por Giordana Pacini, no Flickr


----------



## SAE United

Yaroslavl, Russia



















source


----------



## Spookvlieger

Brussels Belgium:

Aerial view of Brussels by Zalacain, on Flickr

20130715_4 by Zalacain, on Flickr


----------



## Spookvlieger

*Rural twin region Hasselt-Genk, BELGIUM*

Albert Canal, Industrial zone of Genk
Luchtdoop zweefvliegen by Dirk DS, on Flickr

Luchtdoop zweefvliegen by Dirk DS, on Flickr

Ringroad Hasselt
Luchtdoop zweefvliegen by Dirk DS, on Flickr
Luchtdoop zweefvliegen by Dirk DS, on Flickr

suburbs of Hasselt
Luchtdoop zweefvliegen by Dirk DS, on Flickr

Zonhoven, suburban town near Hasselt
Luchtdoop zweefvliegen by Dirk DS, on Flickr

Albert Canal near Hasselt
Luchtdoop zweefvliegen by Dirk DS, on Flickr

windmills, suburbs of Hasselt

Luchtdoop zweefvliegen by Dirk DS, on Flickr

Compact center of Hasselt
Luchtdoop zweefvliegen by Dirk DS, on Flickr

Rural suburbs like found across Belgium
Luchtdoop zweefvliegen by Dirk DS, on Flickr

Rural suburbs between Hasselt and Genk
Luchtdoop zweefvliegen by Dirk DS, on Flickr

Luchtdoop zweefvliegen by Dirk DS, on Flickr


----------



## gabrielbabb

Mexico City, different views

Photos from Hotu Matua in Flickr, and Imageneaereasdeméxico


----------



## sebvill

Nice thread!

Specially loved the ones from Moscow, Buenos Aires, New York and Tokyo.


----------



## sebvill

Lima











































































​


----------



## EMArg

^^
Nice :drool:


----------



## EMArg

Buenos Aires, Argentina, from the air:


----------



## EMArg

More in this video:


----------



## Nando_ros

*Ottawa, Canada*


ottawa centretown 5808 (2) por southfacing, en Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

low fly over #4 by Tony Shi., on Flickr

New York


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*

up and away par kareszzz, sur Flickr


Budapest _KAP par KomiKite, sur Flickr


Hungarian skyline smoggy air par Dephetto, sur Flickr


Budapest aerial 2012_08_26 3 par Romeodesign, sur Flickr


Budapest aerial 2012_08_26 1 par Romeodesign, sur Flickr


_DSC7283buda2fl par tichik_stitch, sur Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Place de l`Etoile Paris FRANCE/ by anolecrab, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Dubai March 2014 by SF Geneva, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Mexico City*


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*









http://vk.com/feed?z=photo-575399_336019525/album-575399_195163583/rev


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*










http://www.avsimrus.com/forum/topic/125836-flight-level-370-new-life/page-79#entry2544298


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM-THE HAGUE METROPOLITAN AREA PLUS AMSTERDAM*

The lower part of the image you can see the city Rotterdam with the Europes largest port extending to the left and above that area you can see The Hague.
Other visable features include the city of Amsterdam which you can see on the centre-right side of the image. 

Radar image of the Netherlands by europeanspaceagency, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*RANDSTAD*

RANDSTAD= AMSTERDAM-ROTTERDAM-THE HAGUE-UTRECHT

Randstad, The Netherlands by europeanspaceagency, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Shenzhen - 深圳*
No.2 City in Guangdong Province, Southern China



harry·chao said:


> *Copyright:FlyFantasy *
> *Source:*http://photo.weibo.com/1912729423/w...25579911/pid/7201ef4fgw1eibiignuszj212w0kkn5j






BarbaricManchurian said:


> Shenzhen





​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai - 上海*










Golden Shanghai by golf9c9333, on Flickr


​


----------



## hkskyline

little universe said:


> *Shenzhen - 深圳*
> No.2 City in Guangdong Province, Southern China
> 
> ​


These are not aerials, but the latter ones are taken from a tall hill east of the city. There is a telecommunications tower on top of that hill actually. The first ones are taken from a tall building in town.


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*

Gherkin Cooking In The Sunshine par Dave-B2012, sur Flickr


On The Westminster Approach par Dave-B2012, sur Flickr


London From Above par Dave-B2012, sur Flickr


Flying Over Canary Wharf par Dave-B2012, sur Flickr


Westminster From The Air par Dave-B2012, sur Flickr


One Canada Square par Dave-B2012, sur Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Benidorm, Spain*

url=https://flic.kr/p/obWH4H]







[/url]Benidorm from the air by David Enrich, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore



Night KAP @ Marina Barrage by Erich Chew, on Flickr


Singapore Housing Estate - Chua Chu Kang by Erich Chew, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Kite Over Kallang River by Erich Chew, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

WWKAP2014 KAP @ East Coast Park, Singapore by Erich Chew, on Flickr



360° Panorama View of Marina South, Singapore by Erich Chew, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Addis Ababa, Ethiopia*


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Algiers, Algeria*


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Nairobi Kenya*


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Dar Es Salaam, Tanzania*


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Sandton City, South Africa








*


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Abidjan, Ivory Coast*


----------



## BenjaminEli

Arsenalno1 said:


> *Luanda, Angola*


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Johannesburg, South Africa*


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Harare, Zimbabwe

















*


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Maputo, Mozambique*


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Beira, Moz*











Foto de Ivan Banze​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Kinshasa Congo*


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Yaounde Cameroon*


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Khartoum, Sudan*


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Windhoek, Namibia


101_0619 by plena luz, on Flickr


Hilton 002 by jason_hindle, on Flickr


Hilton 003 by jason_hindle, on Flickr​*


----------



## BenjaminEli

JiJeLiAnBoY said:


> *Oran, Algeria*


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Abuja, Nigeria

















*


----------



## BenjaminEli

Viana | Angola










Photo by Cláudio Ferrão​


----------



## VITORIA MAN

Nice pics


----------



## BenjaminEli

*New city of KILAMBA KIAXI, ANGOLA*


----------



## BenjaminEli

*.:: APIA | CAPITAL OF SAMOA ::.*
*POPULATION | 37,708 (2006 CENSUS)*

Aerial View Apia by Elizabeth Shannon, on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*.:: KINGSTOWN | CAPITAL OF ST. VINCENT & THE GRENADINES ::.*
*POPULATION | 24,518 (2005 ESTIMATE)*

Kingstown, SVG by JoyanneHowell, on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*.:: CASTRIES | CAPITAL OF SAINT LUCIA ::.*
*POPULATION | 61,341 (2001 CENSUS)*

View of Castries, St. Lucia by congochris, on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*.:: BASSETERRE | CAPITAL OF ST. KITTS & NEVIS ::.*
*POPULATION | 15,500 (2005 ESTIMATE)*

Basseterre - St. Kitts, WI by Juan_Carlos_Cruz, on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*.:: KIGALI | CAPITAL OF RWANDA ::.*
*POPULATION | 965,398 (2009 ESTIMATE)*

Downtown Kigali Skyline by Photography Jones, on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*.:: MOGADISHU | MUQDISHO | CAPITAL OF SOMALIA ::.*
*POPULATION | 1,353,000 (2009 ESTIMATE)*

2013_08_05_Mogadishu_Life_Economy_030 by Albany Associates, on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*.:: HONIARA | CAPITAL OF THE SOLOMON ISLANDS ::.*
*POPULATION | 64,609 (2009 ESTIMATE)*

IMG_3359 Honiara by Adelaide Archivist, on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*.:: VICTORIA | CAPITAL OF THE SEYCHELLES ::.*
*POPULATION | 24,970 (2002 CENSUS)*

Victoria, viewed from Trois Frere, Mahe, Seychelles by leepd60, on Flickr









*.:: RIYADH | AR-RIYᾹḌ | CAPITAL OF SAUDI ARABIA ::.*
*POPULATION | 5,254,560 (2010 CENSUS)*

Riyadh Skyline at Sundown by mypudgyfingers, on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*.:: DODOMA | CAPITAL OF TANZANIA ::.*
*POPULATION | 324,347 (2002 CENSUS)*

Dodoma 03 by Kiliweb, on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*.:: MBABANE | ÉMBÁBÁNE | CAPITAL OF SWAZILAND ::.*
*POPULATION | 95,000 (2003 CENSUS)*

Mbabane, Swaziland by varlamov, on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*.:: PARAMARIBO | CAPITAL OF SURINAME ::.*
*POPULATION | 244,946 (2011 ESTIMATE)*

009 flp-suriname-1725 by TRVL Photography Magazine, on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*.:: TUNIS | CAPITAL OF TUNISIA ::.*
*POPULATION | 2,256,320 (2011 CENSUS)*

Tunis DSC_7309 by cjb22, on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*.:: PORT-OF-SPAIN | CAPITAL OF TRINIDAD & TOBAGO ::.*
*POPULATION | 49,301 (2000)*

Panorama View of Port of Spain via the Lady Young by Wendell Stephen Jay Reyes, on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*.:: DAKAR | CAPITAL OF SENEGAL ::.*
*POPULATION | 1,030,594 (2005 ESTIMATE)*

Dakar, Senegal - Downtown by Jeff Attaway, on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*.:: PRETORIA | ADMINISTRATIVE CAPITAL OF SOUTH AFRICA ::.*
*POPULATION | 2,100,000 (2001 ESTIMATE)*

Pretoria view by Joseph T Maramba, on Flickr
*.:: CAPE TOWN | KAAPSTAD | LEGISLATIVE CAPITAL OF SOUTH AFRICA ::.*
*POPULATION | 827,218 (2001 CENSUS)*

Aerial view of Cape Town Stadium by BASF - The Chemical Company, on Flickr
*.:: BLOEMFONTEIN | JUDICIAL CAPITAL OF SOUTH AFRICA ::.*
*POPULATION | 328,773 (2001 CENSUS)*

Bloemfontein panorama by alun w, on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Antananarivo, Madagascar*


----------



## BenjaminEli

Allrightsreserved said:


> *Swakopmund
> (Namibia)​*
> 
> Microlight over Swakopmund by Rachel Clare Hobday, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Algiers, Algeria*


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Maputo, Mozambique*































'


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Johannesburg, South Africa*


----------



## BenjaminEli

You are to blame said:


> *
> Victoria Island - Lagos - Nigeria
> *


----------



## skyridgeline

Published on Mar 25, 2014


----------



## Nando_ros

*Rome, Italy*


Rome, Italy by gc232, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Capetown South Africa
http://s26.postimg.org/oml2auarr/Cape_Town.jpg







*


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Cairo Egypt










http://www.hdtimelapse.net/content/HDtimelapse.net_Marine/HDtimelapse.net_Marine_0063_hirez.jpg*


----------



## BenjaminEli

Kenyan_yungin said:


> *NAIROBI, KENYA*​


----------



## BenjaminEli

xrtn2 said:


> Rio de Janeiro


----------



## BenjaminEli

SE9 said:


> Atlanta


----------



## BenjaminEli

SE9 said:


> Tehran


----------



## BenjaminEli

SE9 said:


> Detroit


----------



## BenjaminEli

Wust El Balad said:


> *Saudi Arabia- Kingdom of Tower (Jeddah)*


----------



## BenjaminEli

Wust El Balad said:


> *Baghdad*


----------



## BenjaminEli

SE9 said:


> Antananarivo, Madagascar


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Abidjan, Ivory Coast*


----------



## BenjaminEli

Wust El Balad said:


> *ALEXANDRIA (EGYPT)*


----------



## BenjaminEli

SE9 said:


> Chicago


----------



## BenjaminEli

Wust El Balad said:


> *Port-Said- Canal Of Suez*


----------



## BenjaminEli

SE9 said:


> Johannesburg, South Africa


----------



## BenjaminEli

african said:


> Dubai
> UAE
> 
> Bernard Menettrier de Jollin​


----------



## BenjaminEli

african said:


> Kuwait City
> Kuwait
> 
> MOHAMED Alnasser​


----------



## BenjaminEli

SE9 said:


> Casablanca, Morocco


----------



## BenjaminEli

Addis Ababa, Ethiopia


----------



## BenjaminEli

Ayatulahi said:


> *Hargeisa, Somalia*


----------



## BenjaminEli

SE9 said:


> Mecca


----------



## BenjaminEli

african said:


> Abu Dhabi
> UAE
> 
> ©Beno Saradzic​


----------



## BenjaminEli

african said:


> Mombasa
> Kenya
> 
> Øyvind Hansen Photography​


----------



## BenjaminEli

SE9 said:


> Bogota, Colombia


----------



## BenjaminEli

Nermin

Bejaia Algeria


----------



## BenjaminEli

edit


----------



## BenjaminEli

Yaounde Cameroon


----------



## BenjaminEli

Lusaka, Zambia


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Port Elizabeth, SA
























[*


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Bloemfontein, SA*


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Lilongwe, Malawi*


----------



## BenjaminEli

edit


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Blantyre, Malawi*


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Kimberly Mining town, SA*


----------



## BenjaminEli

Bulawayo, Zimbabwe









​'














[/CENTER]


----------



## BenjaminEli

Tangier, Morocco

















Muttie said:


> Tanger By Night 2014 by Nassim
> Photography, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tanger by Night by Nassim Photography, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli

Benguela, Angola



























​


----------



## Giorgio Calla

Sofia, Bulgaria​








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1688886&page=11









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1688886&page=11









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1688886&page=11









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1688886&page=11


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
flying over San Francisco by kenjet, on Flickr

San Francisco fog by kenjet, on Flickr

Untitled by kayters, on Flickr

San Francisco From Air_8817 by Mizu001, on Flickr

The SF Skyline by tobyharriman, on Flickr

San Francisco From Air_8814 by Mizu001, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

Sao Paulo - Brazil


Foto aérea do livro Aéreas do Brasil by fotografiasaereas, on Flickr


Na diagonal, rua Augusta, São Paulo (via Instagram Fotografias Aéreas) by fotografiasaereas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great aerial photos of Sao Paulo


----------



## Dito Roso

*JAKARTA, Indonesia*
Sorry if DP...



kevo123 said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14811833906
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/aispro/14872269665
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/adrisigners/14680795129
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/mcpollux/14669440540


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Kano, Nigeria*










http://www.reporters-360.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/kano-nigeria.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Bamako, Mali*






StormShadow said:


>


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Mindelo, Cape verde*


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Benin City, Nigeria*


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Abuja, Nigeria*


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Nairobi, Kenya*


----------



## BenjaminEli

annman said:


> *Port Eilzabeth, SA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Busy interchange in M2 in Johannesburg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Durban*


----------



## BenjaminEli

Zach89 said:


> *Algeria Random*


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Kampala, Uganda*


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Island of Mozambique City, Mozambique*


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Tete, Mozambique*






























'


----------



## dj4life

*Gothenburg, Sweden*:

Gbg_140615-7951.jpg by perpixel.se, on Flickr

Gbg_140615-7957.jpg by perpixel.se, on Flickr

Gbg_140615-7955.jpg by perpixel.se, on Flickr

Gbg_140615-7980.jpg by perpixel.se, on Flickr

Gbg_140615-8004.jpg by perpixel.se, on Flickr

Gbg_140615-8001.jpg by perpixel.se, on Flickr

Gbg_140615-8000.jpg by perpixel.se, on Flickr

Gbg_140615-7944.jpg by perpixel.se, on Flickr

Gbg_140615-7850.jpg by perpixel.se, on Flickr

Gbg_140615-7830.jpg by perpixel.se, on Flickr

Gbg_140615-7652.jpg by perpixel.se, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Eden Island, Seychelles*


----------



## BenjaminEli

Malabo, Equitorial Guinea


----------



## Amrafel

*Bratislava*, Slovakia









Bratislava, Slovak, from the air by ogugeo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Gorgeous aerial photo :cheers:


----------



## WingWing

Singapore









source: bestnewlaunchsg


















source: WSJ


----------



## nostalgy

*Kyiv*









http://skyandmethod.com/


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Port Louis, Mauritius*


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*









http://stroi.mos.ru/photogallery/al...-kluba-spartak-v-putin-s-sobyanin-m-husnullin


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow * by * [D1ego]*


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia, Palazzo Ducale e Basilica di S. Marco, Venice by paolo.gislimberti, on Flickr

Venezia, Venice by paolo.gislimberti, on Flickr

Venice Aerial by AlbertoPt, on Flickr

Venice from the air by Yvon from Ottawa, on Flickr

Venezia, Italia by Ricardobtg, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow * by *Evrasia 99911*


----------



## John-DR

*Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic*



















rodriguezplr


----------



## John-DR

*Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic*










by franciacosta, on Flickr


----------



## sebvill

L I M A 


​


----------



## lunacity

Sao Paulo - Brazil


Arredores de Congonhas by rbpdesigner, on Flickr


Arredores de Congonhas by rbpdesigner, on Flickr


_MG_3813 cópia by primevision, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy

*New-York City*









http://www.businessinsider.com/thes...-become-a-garish-center-of-wealth-2013-8?op=1


----------



## John-DR

*Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic*










500px.com


----------



## John-DR

websta.me/@desdearriba 









carlos Ramirez Photography









websta.me


----------



## BenjaminEli

^^ nice santo domingo looks very modern..thx john dr :cheers:


----------



## Andre Goth

*Búzios*, Brazil:


Búzios by brmatters, on Flickr


Búzios by brmatters, on Flickr


Búzios by brmatters, on Flickr


----------



## noisrevid

Berlin - Stadtmitte Panorama by tom_stromer, on Flickr


----------



## robhood

*Manchester, UK*



Charlie_ said:


>


----------



## robhood

*Glasgow, UK*



Charlie_ said:


> From urbanrealm.


----------



## BenjaminEli

Dar Es Salaam, Tanzania


----------



## isaidso

*Montreal*


----------



## John-DR

*Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic*




























websta.me


----------



## John-DR

*Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic*



















websta.me


----------



## Neungz

bkk


Oasis-Bangkok said:


> Bangkok (Tailandia) by "On the Shoulders of Giants", on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Pittsburgh, U.S.A.*
Over Pittsburgh by Hipshots by GD, on Flickr

View Of The 'Burgh by ETJ|Photography, on Flickr

Are you dizzy yet? by cssna, on Flickr

Untitled by flyboy79ab, on Flickr

Untitled by flyboy79ab, on Flickr


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Tel Aviv - Yafo , Israel*


----------



## lunacity

*Salvador da Bahia - Brazil*


Paralela by paulorpereiras, on Flickr


Jardim do Namorados by paulorpereiras, on Flickr


Jardim de Alah by paulorpereiras, on Flickr


Rio Vermelho aéreo by paulorpereiras, on Flickr


Ondina aéreo by paulorpereiras, on Flickr


Salvador Contorno aéreo by paulorpereiras, on Flickr


Ladeira da Barra aéreo by paulorpereiras, on Flickr


Corredor da Vitória by paulorpereiras, on Flickr


Península de Itapagipe by paulorpereiras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nice photos guys but dont forget: this thread is not for skyline photos, but *aerial photos only*


----------



## theArq100

*MEXICO CITY, MEXICO*



riveraconde said:


> Espero que no se cansen de ver fotos! De la misma tanda del viernes pasado antes de aterrizar:
> 
> Skyline de Polanco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aquí se alcanza a apreciar Parque Toreo a la izquierda, nuevo Polanco a la derecha, con Plaza Carso, Antara y hasta se alcanza apreciar a Miyana sobresaliendo ya un poco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aquí se aprecia Nueva Granada y Parques Polanco, así como construcciones vecinas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El clúster de Lomas de Chapultepec y Torre Virreyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up sobre el skyline de Polanco, Campos Elíseos y Rubén Darío
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad con Tapatalk





riveraconde said:


> Es difícil escoger entre tantas fotos, pero creo haber escogido algunas de las mejores, mañana les ponga algunas del skyline con la latino.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad con Tapatalk


from the mexican forum, credits to riveraconde


----------



## tonttula

Not many aerial shots of Helsinki around here. So here goes.





















All credits go to Kuvatoimisto Kuvio Oy


----------



## anakngpasig

Ortigas








Blueleo


----------



## christos-greece

*Las Vegas (Nevada), U.S.A.*
IMG_0044 by Aubrey Sun, on Flickr

IMG_0048 by Aubrey Sun, on Flickr

IMG_0042 by Aubrey Sun, on Flickr

08.15.14 Aerial View of Las Vegas Strip by m j c, on Flickr

Las Vegas Strip Hotels 2014 by Gabriel.Lascu, on Flickr

DSC_0999 by mplstodd, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

De Kuip by ossipvanduivenbode, on Flickr

Markthal by ossipvanduivenbode, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Stockholm, Sweden*:









Ola Ericson via Visit Stockholm - Facebook









Ola Ericson via Visit Stockholm - Facebook









Visit Stockholm - Facebook









Ola Ericson via Visit Stockholm - Facebook









Visit Stockholm - Facebook









Visit Stockholm - Facebook









Visit Stockholm - Facebook


----------



## xussep80

Barcelona



perrolokos said:


> http://www.ahoratocaviajar.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/montjuic2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ahoratocaviajar.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/barcelona-desde-el-cielo2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ahoratocaviajar.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/Eixample-barcelona.jpg





perrolokos said:


> http://www.ahoratocaviajar.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/Montjuic.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ahoratocaviajar.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/playas-de-barcelona1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ahoratocaviajar.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/playa-barcelona.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*Helicopter Tour over Istanbul*

September 14th 2014; _all pictures taken by myself._



*Sultan Ahmet Mosque / Blue Mosque:*









*Aya Sofia and Aya Irini:*









*Hippodrome with the Obelisks:*









*Topkapi Palace:*









*Topkapi Palace:*









*Dolmabahçe Palace:*









*Valens Aqueduct and Şehzade Mosque:*









*Maiden's Tower:*









*Taksim Square and Gezi Park:*









*Taksim Square and Gezi Park:*









*Istiklal Avenue:*









*Karaköy and Galata District with Galata Tower:*









*Karaköy District and Galata Tower:*









*Maritime Museum and Shangri-La Hotel in Besiktas District:*









*Four Seasons Bosphorus Hotel in Besiktas District:*









*Üsküdar District:*









*Bosphorus Bridge:*









*Bosphorus Bridge:*









*Bosphorus Bridge:*









*Rumeli Fortress and Bosphorus University:*









*Anadolu Fortress:*









*Küçüksu Palace:*









*Fatih Sultan Mehmet Bridge:*









*Maslak Financial District:*









*Maslak Financial District:*









*Maslak Financial District:*









*Kanlica District and Hidiv Palace on the left:*









*Beykoz District:*









*Moda District:*









*The Golden Horn:*









*The Golden Horn and Sultanahmet Peninsula:*









*Harbiye District:*









*Şişli District:*









*Trump Towers in Şişli District:*









*Gayrettepe District:*









*Levent Financial District:*









*Levent Financial District:*









*Levent Financial District:*









*Sapphire Tower in Levent Financial District:*









*Bomonti District:*


----------



## dj4life

*Strömstad, Västra Götaland County, Sweden*:

Koster_140625-9401.jpg by perpixel.se, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

Amazing photos! keep them coming!


----------



## JuanPaulo

Istanbul pictures! AMAZING!


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Amman, Jordan
*

Above Hercules – Amman Citadel by Wind Watcher, on Flickr


Above Hercules – Amman Citadel by Wind Watcher, on Flickr


Above Hercules – Amman Citadel by Wind Watcher, on Flickr


----------



## abrandao

*São Paulo, Brazil*

(parts of the south and west zones)



Santista10 said:


> *São Paulo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crédito: davidwar


----------



## JanVL

*Poznan, Poland*














































https://www.facebook.com/pages/Poznań-z-lotu-ptaka/601017606644181?sk=photos_stream


----------



## JanVL

*Wroclaw, Poland*























































https://www.facebook.com/wroclawzlo...0.1413716676./738725819521637/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL

*Wroclaw, Poland*




































































































https://www.facebook.com/wroclawzlo...0.1413716683./650348011692752/?type=3&theater


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Tel Aviv - Yafo*

on facebook


----------



## AbidM

*Dhaka*
Dhaka by protulphoto

*Kolkata*
southcity kolkata by Raju Sharma71


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

*Milan* from the top of* Isozaki's Tower*

























































































































































































































Other pics >>>>> *URBANFILE*


----------



## SAE United

*Kostroma*









source









source









source









source









source









source


----------



## Drunkill

A unique view of Melbourne, Australia:


Drunkill said:


> Lensaloft:
> Hovering above Bourke & Williams Streets. (North towards bottom)


----------



## dj4life

*Stockholm* (mainly south):

Untitled by Bice_, on Flickr

Untitled by Bice_, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

*Phnom Penh, Cambodia*

直升機空拍 (84) by JDHuang, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

加華大樓夜景 (39) by JDHuang, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

直升機空拍 (146) by JDHuang, on Flickr


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*




























https://www.facebook.com/lojak.phot...6342272080380/746342235413717/?type=1&theater


----------



## donquichotedelmedina

* Palavas-les-Flots (Hérault)









http://www.survoldefrance.fr/affich...ault+%2834%29&f=16&img=48340&prev_suiv_link=1









http://www.survoldefrance.fr/affich...ault+%2834%29&f=16&img=48342&prev_suiv_link=1









http://www.survoldefrance.fr/affich...ault+%2834%29&f=16&img=48339&prev_suiv_link=1​*


----------



## donquichotedelmedina

*Poussan (Hérault)









http://www.survoldefrance.fr/affich...ault+%2834%29&f=64&img=45761&prev_suiv_link=1

Sète (Hérault)









http://www.survoldefrance.fr/affich...ault+%2834%29&f=64&img=45756&prev_suiv_link=1

Balaruc-les-Bains (Hérault)









http://www.survoldefrance.fr/affich...ault+%2834%29&f=64&img=45757&prev_suiv_link=1​*


----------



## Name user 1

2/3 of BRATISLAVA


----------



## IzyaKacman

Nizhny Novgorod, Russia


----------



## WingWing

Nice


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Mexico City:*



roy-ags said:


> Por RicardoGómezGarrido


----------



## christos-greece

*Panama city, Panama*
Into Panama City by BlackpackerRTW, on Flickr

Aerial view of Trump Hotel Panama by Trump Hotel Panama, on Flickr

Into Panama City by BlackpackerRTW, on Flickr

Into Panama City by BlackpackerRTW, on Flickr

Aerial View of Panama City by peace-on-earth.org, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Bogota, Colombia*



hermano2 said:


> Mas de Bogota desde flickr y varios foros colombianos.
> 
> Creditos a sus autores.





hermano2 said:


> Mas de Bogota desde flickr y varios foros colombianos.
> 
> Creditos a sus autores.


----------



## 2206

KOTA KINALBALU, SABAH

https://plus.google.com/photos/100502271374099188434/albums/6084341039734885105


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Mexico City*



vaga22 said:


> creditos a sus autores


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Tel Aviv - Yafo *


----------



## Nikkodemo

Tel Aviv is amazing...:drool:


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Mexico City*



cocono said:


> *Cd de México*
> 
> Por ruimc77


----------



## Terick

*San Juan, Puerto Rico*



Reference: Author/credits: www.google.com http://cdn.c.photoshelter.com/img-g...-101-Poster-El-Morro-San-Juan-Puerto-Rico.jpg










Reference: Author/credits: www.google.com http://cdn.c.photoshelter.com/img-g...istoric-Site-San-Juan-Puerto-Rico-DSC0228.jpg










Reference: Author/credits: www.google.com http://cdn.c.photoshelter.com/img-g...Caribe-Hilton-Resort-Paseo-Caribe-DSC0027.jpg












Reference: Author/credits: www.google.com http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/01/13/article-2538565-1AA1E0D400000578-918_634x410.jpg


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Mexico City*



cocono said:


> Por Marilin Gonzalo


----------



## John-DR

*Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic*


----------



## John-DR

*Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic*



















@ Pedro Braulio


----------



## Nikkodemo

*London, United Kingdom*


Londres según los dioses by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Londres según los dioses (4) by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Frankfurt, Germany*


Gran skyline de Frankfurt by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Frankfurt edificio moderno by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Frankfurt downtown color by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Gran Panorama de Reforma by Hotu Matua, on Flickr

Gran Panorama de Reforma (2) by Hotu Matua, on Flickr

Gran Panorama de la Ciudad de México (2) by Hotu Matua, on Flickr

Gigantes de Reforma (3) by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Basel, Switzerland*


Basel según los dioses (Novartis) by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Basel según los dioses by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


----------



## sebvill

L I M A


















​


----------



## sebvill

L I M A


----------



## JayT

Cairns, Queensland, Australia









http://debbiealdred.blogspot.com.au/2013/02/cairns-property-market-in-recovery-mode.html








Townsville, Queensland, Australia. 









by CSI Pete, on Flickr







Brisbane, Queensland, Australia.

Brisbane City by brandongiacomin, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*









http://russos.livejournal.com/1167843.html?style=mine#cutid1


----------



## sebvill

dj4life said:


> *Stockholm, Sweden*:
> 
> Approaching Stockholm-Arlanda by roomman, on Flickr


Nice.


----------



## sebvill

Tucumán - Northern Argentina


DSC05494 by Don Ernest, on Flickr
​


----------



## sebvill

Bucaramanga - Eastern Colombia









​


----------



## sebvill

Santos - Southern Brazil









​


----------



## Rodrigodms

That picture of Paris is nice .. the modern buildings at the back of the tower and the old (or classic) in front of it.


----------



## sebvill

Arequipa - Southern Peru







​


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*


----------



## Neungz

desertpunk said:


> *DC aerial*
> 
> 
> 
> Washington, D.C. aerial by Dan_DC, on Flickr


...


----------



## skyridgeline

_Published on Feb 8, 2015_ [4K source]


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*



3darchitect said:


> MIA_2306 by yaman ibrahim, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas

*Bergamo alta | North-West Italy*


----------



## IThomas

*Podere Belvedere, Val d'Orcia | Central Italy*


----------



## techniques1200s

San Francisco, CA, USA:

119029890


----------



## _Hawk_

*Paris*

La Defense





















































































































by Oliver Jaeger


----------



## _Hawk_

*Strassburger
*



















by Oliver Jaeger


----------



## _Hawk_

*Lindau*










by Oliver Jaeger


----------



## _Hawk_

*Meersburg
*



















by Oliver Jaeger


----------



## _Hawk_

*Uberlingen*



















by Oliver Jaeger


----------



## _Hawk_

*Konstanz*










by Oliver Jaeger


----------



## _Hawk_

*San Diego*





























Rafineri










*Dana Point*












*
Mission Beach*











*Three Arch Bay*











*La Jolla*











*Malibu Beach*










by Oliver Jaeger


----------



## _Hawk_

*California*


* San Carlo*

















































* Palo Alto*






























San Andreas Fault












*Half Moon Bay*























* Pillar Point*


























































*Pacifica*









































*San Francisco*

Great Highway


















Cliff House





































Alcatraz


















Downtown
















































*Oakland*





































Oakland Athletics









Facebook









Apple













































by varlamov


----------



## _Hawk_

*Victoria, Mahe, Seychelles*




























Eden Island



































































































Savoy Hotel









Coral Strand Hotel


























































































Four Seasons Hotel





















































http://sergeydolya.livejournal.com/959760.html


----------



## abrandao

*Rio de Janeiro*










Photo: Alexandre Ranieri.


----------



## dj4life

*Rio de Janeiro*:

Rio twilight by World Traveller Photography, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Tromsø*:

Tromso at Night by sabuk1, on Flickr

Tromso depuis Fjellheisen by Jean-Marie Muggianu, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Ålesund*:

Ålesund seen from a drone by Tallshipsalesund, on Flickr

Night Shift by JoeJoeKeys, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Stockholm*:

Gamla stan by Magnus_SWE, on Flickr

Stockholm from Above by Martin Burns, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

*São Paulo*























































By RMeier ​


----------



## dj4life

*Kiruna, Sweden:*

Kiruna, Sweden [3500x2334] [OS] by Antonio Max, on Flickr


----------



## sebvill

Seychelles :drool:


----------



## abrandao

*Belo Horizonte, Brazil
*



Belo Horizonte MG Vista da Serra do Curral a 1580 m de altitude. by Leonardo Soares, no Flickr


----------



## _Hawk_

*London*



























































































by varlamov


----------



## christos-greece

*Rome, Italy*
Rome_06032010_St.Peter's Cathedral_0539 by Алексей Гриднев, on Flickr

Rome_06032010_St.Peter's Cathedral_0540 by Алексей Гриднев, on Flickr

Italy - Rome [17] - Colosseo [04] - 2015 - front by Ye-Di, on Flickr

Aerial View of St. Peter's Square - Vatican City by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Rome (19 of 57) by Justin Mohling, on Flickr

Image055 by John Hirning, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
names of the kingdom. by jdx, on Flickr

NYC Skyline Aerial Sunset by Toby Harriman, on Flickr

D72_0076 by Tom Ballard, on Flickr

D72_0079 by Tom Ballard, on Flickr

Lower Manhattan by Jeff Lancaster, on Flickr

Aerial View of New York City Tilt Shift Photography Wallpaper Full HD [2560x1600] by FreeWallpaper FullHD, on Flickr


----------



## Tatito

Punta del Este - Uruguay


Lighthouse - Faro José Ignacio | 130216-8309-jikatu by Jimmy Baikovicius, en Flickr


Puente de la Barra | 130216-3078-jikatu by Jimmy Baikovicius, en Flickr


Hotel Terraza del Mar by Hotel Terraza del Mar, en Flickr​



.


----------



## achybo

Kathmandu, Nepal










Source:http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Asia/Nepal/Central/Bagmati/Kathmandu/photo1485972.htm


----------



## NYCrulz

achybo said:


> Kathmandu, Nepal


Kathmandu lai esari international context ma prastut garnu vaeko ma dailai dherai dherai dhanyabad chha 

Shows the might of a small but great country, and more amazing is how it sits right at the foot of those hills :cheers:


----------



## BenjaminEli

Lagos Nigeria​












































http://i.imgur.com/SZZT8rF.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Port Elizabeth Aerial, Eastern Cape, ZA* 
By: en.troovel | CBD 

Port Elizabeth (The Friendly City) is known for its over 40Km coast that boast a multitude of Blue Flag Beaches and hours of sunshine to enjoy:​


----------



## AXIS of EVIL

_Hawk_ said:


> *California*
> 
> 
> * Palo Alto*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Andreas Fault
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Half Moon Bay*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Pillar Point*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pacifica*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *San Francisco*
> 
> Great Highway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliff House
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alcatraz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Downtown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Oakland*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oakland Athletics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by varlamov


OMG SF!!


----------



## JayT

gabrielbabb said:


> La Paz


^^
What a fascinating place (and most likes on this page). I would love to see more La Paz Bolivia as it has a very unique and interesting location being the highest capital city in the world and located just below the rim of the Altiplano. Given the topography and setting urban growth and implementation of infrastructure must be very challenging. 

Gracias for posting gabrielbabb. 

Love it


----------



## gabrielbabb

Acapulco, Mexico


----------



## gabrielbabb

Córdoba, Argentina


----------



## gabrielbabb

Bogotá, Colombia


----------



## gabrielbabb

Mexico City




















Some vintage 1950's


----------



## _Hawk_

*Abu Dhabi, OAE*


















http://sergeydolya.livejournal.com/1137386.html


----------



## _Hawk_

*Dubai, OAE*

Madinat Jumeirah

















http://sergeydolya.livejournal.com/1133333.html


----------



## _Hawk_

*Pyongyang, North Korea*


----------



## Iburytheliving

Human beings are a disease, a cancer of this planet.

-Detroit-


----------



## MaxBen

Tbilisi by Beniamin Netan, on Flickr


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*



























































































http://skyandmethod.com/варшава-с-высоты-птичьего-полёта-aerial-warsaw-warszawie-o/


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR
*








































by Fairuz


----------



## christos-greece

^^
Please post the credits, sources of the photos, otherwise will be deleted.


----------



## Strzala

John Paul II Catholic University of* Lublin*, Poland:



> https://www.facebook.com/rpowl/phot...41952.159372977456756/989878044406241/?type=3


----------



## anakngpasig

Southern Manila


Jose Mari said:


> *Manila*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *chinocleo*


----------



## Hebrewtext

Jerusalem , Israel


----------



## Hebrewtext

Tel Aviv - Yafo, Israel 

Tel Aviv by Grigory Mikhaylov, on Flickr


----------



## sebvill

Lima - Peru


----------



## dj4life

*Tokyo*

Tokio City View by Christoph Lorber, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas

*Milan, Italy*
View of the city center








https://www.flickr.com/photos/vradenburg/24373271836/sizes/l/


----------



## ReginaMills

*Aerial views of Karachi, Pakistan*


Credits: m.sohaib98


----------



## ReginaMills

*Aerial Views of Islamabad*

Credits: m.sohaib98


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Please add credits on these photos otherwise will be deleted.


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City, U.S.A.*
Island of Manhattan, NYC 2016 by op204, on Flickr

Downtown New York by Erik Marroquin, on Flickr

New York Midtown by Erik Marroquin, on Flickr

Manhattan much less frozen than this time last year. #manhattan #newyorkcity #newyork by b dubbs, on Flickr

FlyNYON-219-Edit-Edit.jpg by Dan Goldberger, on Flickr

FlyNYON-153-Edit-Edit.jpg by Dan Goldberger, on Flickr

Manhattan by Krzysztof Hanusiak, on Flickr


----------



## ReginaMills

London - City from the air by Paul J White, on Flickr


----------



## ReginaMills

Islamabad Views from Mehfil Pakistan





































https://www.flickr.com/photos/fotorix/5416508594


----------



## ReginaMills

*Islamabad*

Credit:Gulraiz Ghouri


----------



## Dober_86

*Novosibirsk, Russia.*



























_http://aircam.pro/nsk/_


----------



## ReginaMills

*Quetta, Pakistan*

Credit: Mustafa Gulzari


----------



## ReginaMills

*Istanbul*

Bosphorus by Colin Hepburn, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/fybabe/23776105902/

From sky Istanbul by Ciddi iyi1i, on Flickr

Havadan Istanbul by Yakup YILMAZ, on Flickr

Havadan Istanbul by Yakup YILMAZ, on Flickr

Havadan Istanbul by Yakup YILMAZ, on Flickr

Havadan Istanbul by Yakup YILMAZ, on Flickr


----------



## _Hawk_

*Kunming, China*
















































































































































by varlamov


----------



## _Hawk_

* Lijiang, China*













































by varlamov


----------



## Dober_86

*Tambov, Russia. *


----------



## SoboleuS

*Warsaw, Poland*










By http://maciejmargas.com/










By http://maciejmargas.com/











By https://www.facebook.com/warszawazlotuptaka










By https://www.facebook.com/warszawazlotuptaka










By https://www.facebook.com/warszawazlotuptaka


----------



## erbse

*Brasov/Kronstadt* in Siebenbürgen, Romania:









http://previews.123rf.com/images/sa...l-view-of-Brasov-city-Romania-Stock-Photo.jpg


----------



## Hebrewtext

Tel Aviv - Yafo 

Israel - Tel Aviv from above by Erik Kelderman, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

*MIAMI*


Miami by James, on Flickr​


----------



## anakngpasig

*Manila (Makati CBD)*









*craborn*


----------



## sebvill

Looks great Makati


----------



## taxi

*KATOWICE
*



























fot. FB: SKEYE


----------



## ww_lodz

*Łódź, Poland*

DronHD.pl:


>


----------



## sebvill

Lima


















​


----------



## ReginaMills

*Lahore, Pakistan*

*Credits: Up and Above*


----------



## ReginaMills

*Lahore, Pakistan*

*Credits: Up and Above*


----------



## ReginaMills

*Lahore, Pakistan*

*Credits: Up and above*


----------



## ReginaMills

*Lahore, Pakistan*

*Credits: Up and above*


----------



## ReginaMills

*Lahore, Pakistan*

*Credits: Up and Above*


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin from above II (color) by Sebastian Chmielarz, on Flickr

«Grösste Frage der Welt» - BERLIN by Generation Grundeinkommen, on Flickr

Luftbild Olympiastadion mit Ausblick auf Berlin by Michael Amm, on Flickr

IMGP0771cm Berlin.de by Ranong Payakapan, on Flickr


----------



## Juan Ciangherotti

to DOVER_86 

Don,t you think your coment is a little rude.....? should you be redirected to another instance...??? a school perhaps....??? where they teach you respect.....

in my Caracas & Maracaibo post only 3% of the views r from street level!!! .....the rest are just massive aerial views from above of the biggest cities in Venezuela wich is my home country, sorry you didn,t like it ..... but i,m sure that,s not the same feeling for the rest in this threat.

be nicer
be happier!!!


----------



## ReginaMills

Juan Ciangherotti said:


> to DOVER_86
> 
> Don,t you think your coment is a little rude.....? should you be redirected to another instance...??? a school perhaps....??? where they teach you respect.....
> 
> in my Caracas & Maracaibo post only 3% of the views r from street level!!! .....the rest are just massive aerial views from above of the biggest cities in Venezuela wich is my home country, sorry you didn,t like it ..... but i,m sure that,s not the same feeling for the rest in this threat.
> 
> be nicer
> be happier!!!


I have seen your posts. They are very nice. Very beautiful city Caracas.. by the way I'm from Lahore.. hope you visit Lahore one day.. and I wish to visit Caracas..


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
[3552x1922] a different view of Dubai by Patrick Lawe, on Flickr

Dubai Marina / helicopter tours, aerial view by Rita Willaert, on Flickr

Dubai Marina / helicopter tours, aerial view by Rita Willaert, on Flickr

Dubai Marina / helicopter tours, aerial view by Rita Willaert, on Flickr

Dubai Marina / helicopter tours, aerial view / Burj al Arab by Rita Willaert, on Flickr

Dubai by Michael Moses, on Flickr


----------



## Intoxication

*Islamabad, Pakistan*









Credit: Danyal Gilani









Photo Credit: Tahir Afsar









Credits : Uzair Khan









Credits: Hunzukutz Kahn‎


----------



## anakngpasig

*Manila*








Interaksyon


----------



## sebvill

Dubai and Manila :drool:


----------



## ReginaMills

*Islamabad*

Credits: Hydaspes' Lightbox
































































F-8










Lake View park










Jinnah stadium










Zero Point


----------



## Dober_86

Juan Ciangherotti said:


> to DOVER_86
> 
> Don,t you think your coment is a little rude.....? should you be redirected to another instance...??? a school perhaps....??? where they teach you respect.....
> 
> in my Caracas & Maracaibo post only 3% of the views r from street level!!! .....the rest are just massive aerial views from above of the biggest cities in Venezuela wich is my home country, sorry you didn,t like it ..... but i,m sure that,s not the same feeling for the rest in this threat.
> 
> be nicer
> be happier!!!


Don't take offence please. Just noted some photos out of place. 



> sorry you didn,t like it


 On the contrary I liked it.  I have had quite a vague idea of how cities of Venezuela look like so it was an interesting post indeed.


----------



## Dober_86

*Khabarovsk, Russia.*































































_http://anni-sanni.com/?p=11866_


----------



## germandoyle

cancun


----------



## _Hawk_

Dubai
















































































































































http://sergeydolya.livejournal.com/1226614.html


----------



## sebvill

:drool:


----------



## Marco Bruno

Lisbon


----------



## Marco Bruno

Lisbon


----------



## Marco Bruno

Lisbon


----------



## sebvill

Lisbon looks great


----------



## Aztecaa13

*Marseille, France.*



https://www.facebook.com/Bienvenue-à-Marseille-1394265317559618/


----------



## Jasonzed

Toronto
Downtown


















Midtown









Uptown


















Mississauga


----------



## ReginaMills

*Peshawar, Pakistan*



















Shaukat Khanam Hospital


















*credits: Hydaspes' Lightbox*


----------



## Nando_ros

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*









Source


----------



## sebvill

Toronto's downtown looks quite small. Even smaller than Chicago's.

Midtown and Uptown looks completely suburbia.


----------



## ainvan

sebvill said:


> Toronto's downtown looks quite small. Even smaller than Chicago's.


It's smaller than downtown Chicago. Chicago is a bigger metropolis with 10 million people compared to 6 million people in Toronto 

However with recent building boom in Toronto, downtown Toronto could match downtown Chicago as early as 2022.

Toronto 2022


----------



## Dito Roso

Jakarta Indonesia


source: http://i1174.photobucket.com/albums/r601/naindiananza/JKT%2025_zpskvpdvtro.jpg


----------



## Dito Roso

Jakarta S.C.R.









Original photo by detik.com


http://s1174.photobucket.com/user/naindiananza/media/JKT%203_zpsx27m5jwl.jpg.html]


adult image hosting


Jakarta Cityscape Epic Sunset by Abdul Azis, on Flickr


----------



## Dober_86

*Voronezh, Russia. *


















_https://vk.com/cher_air_


----------



## Dober_86

*St. Petersburg, Russia. *













































_https://www.instagram.com/airrisha/_


----------



## AXIS of EVIL

Jasonzed said:


> Toronto
> Downtown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midtown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uptown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mississauga


Nice


----------



## Dito Roso

*Aerial view of Makkah and Medinah during Ramadhan 2016.*

*MAKKAH*


Roukaya19 said:


> *Grand Mosque illuminates with 2m worshippers on Ramadan 27th night *


----------



## Dito Roso

*MADINAH*



Roukaya19 said:


> _27 Ramadan 1437/ 3 July 2016_
> 
> _*27th Night of Ramadan at the Prophet's Mosque*_
> Million worshipers to attend Khatm Al-Qur’an in Madinah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jul 3, 2016


----------



## BenjaminEli

* Kigali | Rwanda*
By: Illume Creative Studio | flickr

*K-city from above*
We partnered with Akagera Aviation for a flight over the city at early evening hours. And it was awesome!:










Districts of Kigali City account for 40% of national GDP:










Illuminated dome of the Kigali Convention Centre:










Night lights do a pretty good job in tracking economic activity in the city:










Kigali's night lights have become brighter and bigger, and many more secondary towns can now be picked up from orbit:


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Bejaia- Algeria*









by nermin, Algerian Forum​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Agadir- Morocco*


















Originally posted by CasaMor​


----------



## BenjaminEli

Constantine | ALGERIA













SkyCamAlgeria


​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Algiers*

























Skycam Algeria


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Fez Medina*





*Casablanca *







​
airpano.com/List-Aerial-Panoramas.php​


----------



## Dober_86

*Scarlet Sails festival in St. Petersburg, Russia. 
*

















_https://www.instagram.com/airrisha/_


----------



## Houshmman

*São Paulo, Brazil*









By Claudio Edinger

​


----------



## Dober_86

*Moscow, Russia. *






















































_http://varlamov.ru/1844434.html_


----------



## Dober_86

*Magadan, Russia.*


_https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sladoed/_


----------



## Dober_86

*Novosibirsk, Siberia, Russia.*













































_http://gelio.livejournal.com/216903.html_


----------



## Dober_86

*Novosibirsk, Siberia, Russia.
*












































_http://gelio.livejournal.com/216903.html_


----------



## Dober_86

Another city in Siberia, *Krasnoyarsk. *













































_http://dmitry-yurlagin.livejournal.com/292810.html_


----------



## Suncity

*Kolkata*

1 - The eastern section of the city around the Salt Lakes and wetlands

photo copyright Tridipta Ghosh










2 - Salt Lake City or Bidhan Nagar; You can also see the 100000 capacity stadium which is the largest in India

photo copyright Debarshi Duttagupta










3 - Kolkata and Howrah cities along the Hooghly River (a distributary of the Ganges); Also visible the Howrah Bridge, the Second Hooghly Bridge, the Howrah Railway Station, Victoria Memorial Hall, Kolkata Port, Race Course, Eden Garden's Stadium and Kolkata's tallest building u/c - The 42 (60+ storeys).

_photo copyright Harsh Vardhan Chhaparia_


----------



## Joseph85

*Tucumán, Argentina*




























*Alta Vista Drones*


----------



## anakngpasig

*Manila*


Jose Mari said:


> *David Regoso*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *David Regoso*


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Tel Aviv - Yafo *


2016.07.11 Tel Aviv from the Air 07041 by Ted Eytan, on Flickr

2016.07.11 Tel Aviv from the Air 07028 by Ted Eytan, on Flickr


2016.07.11 Tel Aviv from the Air 07026 by Ted Eytan, on Flickr

2016.07.11 Tel Aviv from the Air 07045 by Ted Eytan, on Flickr



2016.07.11 Tel Aviv from the Air 07025 by Ted Eytan, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Minneapolis, USA*


Aerial view of the skyline of Minneapolis, Minnesota, U.S.A. by jorge molina, en Flickr


Aerial view of the skyline of Minneapolis, Minnesota, U.S.A. by jorge molina, en Flickr


Aerial view of the skyline of Minneapolis, Minnesota, U.S.A. by jorge molina, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*


http://cdn01.ib.infobae.com/adjuntos/162/imagenes/012/112/0012112229.jpg


----------



## SpiderBHZ

^^^ In my humble opinion the most beautiful avenue of the Americas.


----------



## ainvan

*Vancouver, Canada*









http://www.mikestewart.ca/cambie-35th-easy-condo-living-next-to-vancouvers-queen-elizabeth-park-pricing-floor-plans-to-come


----------



## nostalgy

*Dnipro,* *Ukraine*









https://vk.com/wall-34441703_4542693


----------



## IThomas

EDIT


----------



## erbse

*Detroit* again, lots of empty space to fill, Windsor (Canada) to the right:









Aerial Detroit and Windsor by ruimc77, on Flickr


There now is a general SSC construction thread for Detroit:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1952369


----------



## erbse

*Nuremberg (Nürnberg), old town, Germany*:










http://www.nuernberg.de/imperia/md/stadtplanung/bilder/internet/2014/luftbild_noerdl_altstadt.jpg


----------



## Dober_86

*Ekateringburg, Russia. *









_http://www.e1.ru/news/spool/news_id-451410.html_


----------



## Dober_86

*Astrakhan, Russia. *


----------



## _Hawk_

Istanbul






















































by varlamov


----------



## Dober_86

*Vladivostok, Russia. *


























































































_http://www.newsvl.ru/photos/2016/09/21/151839/#comments_


----------



## SpiderBHZ

^^ iconic Vladivostok.


----------



## sebvill

Loved the pictures of Istambul (different angles that are not common in the forum) and Vladivostok.


----------



## Dober_86

By the way the people who founded Vladivostok found its geograpical surroundings looking pretty much alike Istanbul, thus we have The Golden Horn bay and Eastern Bosphorus strait, obviously named after those in the Turkish city.) Recently built The Russky bridge, can be compared to Istanbul's The Sultan Selim Bridge. Both are cable stayed and both are across Bosphorus straits after all.


----------



## TEBC

amazing views of detroit


----------



## prp002

Sydney 2011 vs 2016


----------



## IThomas

*Milan (Italy) with the Alps in background*

>>>

Milan At Take Off From Linate Airport by Bernardo Ricci Armani


----------



## gabrielbabb

MExico City

Western outskirts










Southern and western outskirts


----------



## DELCROID

Caracas - city of contrasts:


(better full screen)













































































.


----------



## manon

Istanbul;














































www.aydinbuyuktas.com


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Interesting, very nice! Made in photoshop, some how? :cheers:


----------



## EuroMaster

*R O T T E R D A M | The Netherlands*


















































All credits to Siebe Swart Photography
siebeswart


----------



## Houshmman

^^
Rotterdam is so amazing... :cheers:


----------



## ARQDAN

*Panamá*


----------



## erbse

Great additions everyone!

It should be actual aerial photos though, not distant views of skylines etc.


----------



## raul lopes

CURITIBA - BRASIL 

Represa by Clodoaldo Lima, auf Flickr

Curitiba by Lucas.Gabardo, auf Flickr

Imagem aérea do Centro Cívico em Curitiba by Eduardo PA, auf Flickr

Imagem aerea do Centro Cívico em Curitiba by Eduardo PA, auf Flickr

Imagem aérea do Parque Barigüi - Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, auf Flickr

Imagem aérea do Parque Tanguá - Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, auf Flickr

Imagem Aérea de Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, auf Flickr

Imagem aérea do Parque Barigüi - Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, auf Flickr

Imagem Aérea de Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, auf Flickr



Vista aérea bairro Champagnat by Jackson Cabral, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

RIO DE JANEIRO - BRASIL 

Trilha Morro Dois Irmãos - Vidigal - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Visit.Rio, auf Flickr

Voo na Cidade do Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Visit.Rio, auf Flickr

Voo na Cidade do Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Visit.Rio, auf Flickr

Voo na Cidade do Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Visit.Rio, auf Flickr

Voo na Cidade do Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Visit.Rio, auf Flickr

Voo na Cidade do Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Visit.Rio, auf Flickr

Voo na Cidade do Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Visit.Rio, auf Flickr

Voo na Cidade do Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Visit.Rio, auf Flickr

Voo na Cidade do Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Visit.Rio, auf Flickr

Voo na Cidade do Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Visit.Rio, auf Flickr

Voo na Cidade do Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Visit.Rio, auf Flickr

Voo na Cidade do Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Visit.Rio, auf Flickr

Voo na Cidade do Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Visit.Rio, auf Flickr

Voo na Cidade do Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Visit.Rio, auf Flickr

Voo na Cidade do Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Visit.Rio, auf Flickr

Voo na Cidade do Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Visit.Rio, auf Flickr

Voo na Cidade do Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Visit.Rio, auf Flickr

Voo na Cidade do Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Visit.Rio, auf Flickr

Voo na Cidade do Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Visit.Rio, auf Flickr

Voo na Cidade do Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Visit.Rio, auf Flickr

Voo na Cidade do Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Visit.Rio, auf Flickr

Voo na Cidade do Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Visit.Rio, auf Flickr

Voo na Cidade do Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Visit.Rio, auf Flickr

Praia de Ipanema e do Leblon - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Fernando Maia | Riotur by Visit.Rio, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

SAO PAULO - BRASIL 

_R4A5360-a-1.jpg by Ernesto Eugenio Bellotto, auf Flickr

Voo CGH-CWB-DSC_2129-Edit by Rigoberto - BR, auf Flickr

Voo CGH-CWB-DSC_2137-Edit by Rigoberto - BR, auf Flickr

Voo CGH-CWB-DSC_2141-Edit by Rigoberto - BR, auf Flickr

São Paulo by Abner Teixeira, auf Flickr

Sobrevoando a Zona Leste de São Paulo by Bruno Namorato, auf Flickr

Ibirapuera by Andre Werutsky, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

BELO HORIZONTE - BRASIL 

Vista parcial aerea do centro de Belo Horizonte by Gil Leonardi, auf Flickr

Belo Horizonte - aérea by cheiro de musica instrumentos musicais, auf Flickr

Belo Horizonte - Praça Liberdade by cheiro de musica instrumentos musicais, auf Flickr

belohorizonte_aerea_pracadopapa-02 by ROOC2010, auf Flickr

belohorizonte_aerea_arenamineirao-02_0 by ROOC2010, auf Flickr

Cidade Administrativa - Ano 2010 - Belo Horizonte - Minas Gerais - Brasil by Thiago Miranda, auf Flickr

Cidade Administrativa - Ano 2010 - Belo Horizonte - Minas Gerais - Brasil by Thiago Miranda, auf Flickr

City of Belo Horizonte as seen from the Mangabeiras Lookout - Belo Horizonte, MG by Almerindo Lana, auf Flickr

14032015-2015-mar_BH Nova Lima_791 by Lucas Paiva, auf Flickr

14032015-2015-mar_BH Nova Lima_797 by Lucas Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

SAO PAULO - BRASIL 

São Paulo visto de cima - Duda Bairros/Vicar by Duda Bairros, auf Flickr

São Paulo visto de cima - Duda Bairros/Vicar by Duda Bairros, auf Flickr

São Paulo visto de cima - Duda Bairros/Vicar by Duda Bairros, auf Flickr

São Paulo visto de cima - Duda Bairros/Vicar by Duda Bairros, auf Flickr

São Paulo visto de cima - Duda Bairros/Vicar by Duda Bairros, auf Flickr

São Paulo visto de cima - Duda Bairros/Vicar by Duda Bairros, auf Flickr

São Paulo visto de cima - Duda Bairros/Vicar by Duda Bairros, auf Flickr

São Paulo visto de cima - Duda Bairros/Vicar by Duda Bairros, auf Flickr

The Colors of the Big City by BrunoSeara, auf Flickr

sao_paulo_air (5) by Ranko Gacesa, auf Flickr

sao_paulo_air (6) by Ranko Gacesa, auf Flickr


----------



## sebvill

Sao Paulo looks very car orientated. Its impossible for pedestrians to cross the rivers or forests.


----------



## jpsolarized

Although brazilian cities have horrible buildings, like a never ending copy paste of 15-25 floors buildings, they are huge and impressive.


----------



## raul lopes

I LOVE BRAZILIAN CITIES... a tropical caotic of modernism and big mix of architecture 

just big citys ... great citys...


----------



## lochinvar

Rio's pictures are splendid. Can we tag each picture/neighborhood? Ipanema was the only one identified.


----------



## raul lopes

RIVIERA DE SAO LOURENçO - BRASIL 

Aereas_049 by Riviera de São Lourenço Sobloco Construtora, auf Flickr

Aereas_473 by Riviera de São Lourenço Sobloco Construtora, auf Flickr

Aereas_053 by Riviera de São Lourenço Sobloco Construtora, auf Flickr

Aereas_221 by Riviera de São Lourenço Sobloco Construtora, auf Flickr

Aereas_332 by Riviera de São Lourenço Sobloco Construtora, auf Flickr

Riviera de São Lourenço - Marcos Pertinhe by BERTIOGA TURISMO, auf Flickr

Riviera de São Lourenço - Marcos Pertinhe by BERTIOGA TURISMO, auf Flickr

Riviera de São Lourenço - Marcos Pertinhe by BERTIOGA TURISMO, auf Flickr

Riviera de São Lourenço - Marcos Pertinhe by BERTIOGA TURISMO, auf Flickr

Riviera de São Lourenço - Marcos Pertinhes by BERTIOGA TURISMO, auf Flickr

Riviera de São Lourenço - Marcos Pertinhe by BERTIOGA TURISMO, auf Flickr

Riviera de São Lourenço - Marcos Pertinhe by BERTIOGA TURISMO, auf Flickr


----------



## Dober_86

*Vladivostok, Far East, Russia
*





















































_https://www.instagram.com/batrshinildar/_


----------



## akif90

*KUALA LUMPUR , MALAYSIA*


----------



## lochinvar

Russian Far East is exciting.


----------



## sebvill

*Mexico City*


----------



## Quilmeño89

*BUENOS AIRES* (screenshot taken from *this video*):


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

D72_0065 by Tom Ballard, on Flickr


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

MIAMI , Florida, U.S.A. thanks to Hia-Leah JDM, a beautiful City with North Bay Village !! 


Hia-leah JDM said:


> D72_0065 by Tom Ballard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro*

Rio de Janeiro by Mucoide, on Flickr

In Flight Rio de Janeiro by F-GOTPA, on Flickr

Rio De Janeiro by Ykbuto, on Flickr

Rio de Janeiro by antonio braza, on Flickr

Trilha Pico da Tijuca - Parque Nacional da Tijuca - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Visit.Rio, on Flickr

Metropolis by Radim Svoboda, on Flickr

Cristo Redentor (Rio de Janeiro) (III) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr


----------



## Hebrewtext

Tel Aviv - Yafo






























by Liya Geldman


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

*Miami*


Brickell and Brickell Key by Onel Musibay, on Flickr


Untitled by edoardovillan, on Flickr


Untitled by edoardovillan, on Flickr


Miami by Dan Macy, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Here's a killer new aerial of Boston which I have posted into a few different spots.

Boston by Gábor Tikos, on Flickr


----------



## SoboleuS

Warsaw by Warsaw On Air


----------



## _Hawk_

*Kuta - Bali, Indonesia*

Seminyak






























































































































by varlamov


----------



## _Hawk_

*Brisbane, Australia*













































by varlamov


----------



## _Hawk_

* Ubud - Bali, Indonesia*








































































































































by varlamov


----------



## BenjaminEli

Maputo































































https://www.facebook.com/SaintLouisStudio/​


----------



## Castor_Game

*Benidorm, Spain
*

#ThrowbackThursday . Volemos al pasado! Foto aérea de #Benidorm tomada en el año 1959... ¡Feliz jueves! Aerial view of Benidorm  the photo was taken in 1959 😊👌 #visitBenidorm #BeniLovers by visitBenidorm, en Flickr

Benidorm City by Inés Cabot, en Flickr

Benidorm by Jotomo62, en Flickr

Benidorm by Sergio Herrería, en Flickr

Benidorm by Raúl Villalón, en Flickr

Benidorm, city skyscrapers. by Christian Callejas, en Flickr

Especulación urbanística o jugando al Tetris en Benidorm by Antón Osolev, en Flickr

El bali desde el mirador ( benidorm) by javier sanchez, en Flickr
caida al vacio by enrique pastor, en Flickr

Atardece en Benidorm by Enrique Domingo, en Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Malmö, Sweden*:

Winter in southern Sweden by highshot .se, on Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

SANTIAGO DE CHILE 

5 428 590 by Mojo, auf Flickr

edificios empresarial - aérea - avenida del valle by Cernícalo ., auf Flickr

edificios empresarial - avenida del valle 03 by Cernícalo ., auf Flickr

panorama empresarial02copy by Cernícalo ., auf Flickr

Santiago de Chile skyline by Germán Vogel, auf Flickr

DJI_0074 by Sergio Rodriguez, auf Flickr

Los últimos rayos de sol sobre los Andes by hapePHOTOGRAPHIX, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Ney Estrabelli, auf Flickr

Cerro San Cristóbal by World Traveller Photography, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

CARACAS - VENEZUELA 

Caracas From Above... by Thomas Peddle, auf Flickr


----------



## SpiderBHZ

^^ Incredible how Caracas reminds me BH!


----------



## Nando_ros

*Chicago*


Chicago Skyline by Tony Shi, en Flickr


Chicago USA by Tony Shi, en Flickr


875 North Michigan Avenue, Chicago by Tony Shi, en Flickr


Prudential Plaza - Chicago by Tony Shi, en Flickr


Lake Michigan & Chicago by Tony Shi, en Flickr


----------



## sebvill

*Lima*


----------



## dj4life

*Hobart, Tasmania*:









Source


----------



## dj4life

*Torshavn, Faroe islands, Denmark*:

Faroe Islands by Microlight Adventure 201420140604_03152 by Michael Stalker, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Zürich, Switzerland:*

Zurich by Carl Larson, on Flickr

Zurich by Ars Scribendi, on Flickr

Zürich Panorama by Tan Yilmaz, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Liverpool, the UK*

flying over Liverpool. by lianne, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Perm (rus. Пермь), Russia*

Пермь #perm @news_i.ru www.news-I.ru by News- i.ru, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Gold coast, Australia:*

Brisbane Austrlia, Flight over Gold Coast with Scott Rennick, Botanical Gardens (22) by Liz A. Rennick, on Flickr

Clear Island Waters - Gold Coast aerial photography by Phil Savory, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Port Vila, Vanuatu:*

Untitled by phudd23, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Sarajevo, Bosnia & Herzegovina:*

Sarajevo Jul 2016.  | [url]www.vivostudio.ba | #vivostudio #snimanjeizvazduha #slikanjeizvazduha #videos #photos #sarajevo #titova #carsija #bosnia #bih #aerial #aerialview #gopro #hero4 #hero4black #phantom #photographer #photos #beautiful #sebilj[/url] by Vivo Studio, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Antwerp, Belgium:*

Fierensblokken Antwerpen-8 by Alan Cuypers, on Flickr

Antwerp as seen from The A-Tower by William Helsen, on Flickr

Antwerp by Pieter Navis, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Sisimiut, Greenland, Denmark:*

Day 11: Sisimiut from the the air by Gregor Samsa, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Khiva, Uzbekistan:*

View from Juma Mosque by rsinghabout, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Santiago, Chile:*

Flight from Santiago to San Pedro de Atacama by Jason Chung, on Flickr

Flight from Santiago to San Pedro de Atacama by Jason Chung, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Seoul, South Korea:*

district 82 by Javin Lau, on Flickr

서울 Central Seoul from Asiana 106 by InSapphoWeTrust, on Flickr

서울 Central Seoul from Asiana 106 by InSapphoWeTrust, on Flickr

잠실 蠶室 Jamsil, Seoul from Asiana 106 by InSapphoWeTrust, on Flickr

서울 Seoul from Asiana 106 by InSapphoWeTrust, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Halifax, Canada:*

Citadel Halifax by 財前歐介, on Flickr

viewpoint-794 by ViewPoint Aerial Photography, on Flickr

Halifax 2017 02 03 by Antti Lipponen, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Minsk, Belarus:*









Source

Minsk aerial view from airplane. by DEИИY, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Ponta Delgada, Azores, Portugal:*

Ponta Delgada, Ilha de São Miguel by Dan, on Flickr

Ponta Delgada #Azores #Portugal by Cat Simões, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Salzburg, Austria:*

Aerial view of the historic city of Salzburg, Salzburger Land, Austria by Ajith Kumar, on Flickr

Austria. Salzburg. by Al Sanin, on Flickr

S-Air, Salzburg (A) by VinceCargo, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Tartu, Estonia:*

Oldtown of Tartu from Above by tarmo888, on Flickr

City on Banks of River Emajõgi by tarmo888, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Tauranga, New Zealand:*

A Panoramic View from Mount Manganui of Tauranga by gahdjun, on Flickr

Tauranga by Z, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Nelson, New Zealand:*

nelson from the air by moon_kebab, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Mombasa, Kenya:*

9 by Mombasa Invest, on Flickr

Mombasa Island, Victoria Falls & Mt Kilimanjaro by Charles Oruko, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Tokyo, Japan:*

Tokio Panorama by Marco Verch, on Flickr

Tokyo City by Chung-Yen Huang, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Reykjavik, Iceland:*

Descending to Iceland by dreaming_outdoors, on Flickr

Reykjavik from above with Hallgrímskirkja and Esjan by Gryshchenko, on Flickr

Reykjavík by David Bloomfield, on Flickr

Reykjavik, Iceland by Zero_MSN, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Nassau, Bahamas:*

Nassau Bahamas from 11000 ft #iphoneography #flythewhale #Bahamas #itsamazingoutthere #itsbetterinthebahamas #senditto7 #oceanview #islandhopping #iphonephotography #aerialview #aerialphotography #skysnappers #skyporn by Daniel Piraino, on Flickr

Nassau Bahamas aerial photo by roli_b, on Flickr

Nassau Bahamas / Paradise Island aerial photo by roli_b, on Flickr


----------



## SpiderBHZ

Rio de Janeiro, Brazil by Gordon, no Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Bermuda*:

*Hamilton*

Hamilton City by BermudaMike, on Flickr

*St.George's*

North Shore, Bermuda by BermudaMike, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Gdansk, Poland:*

View over beautiful Gdansk, Poland by Maria_Globetrotter, on Flickr

Gdansk by Adam Szczepkowski, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Bratislava, Slovakia:*

Eslovaquia by Florentino Fondevila Martinez, on Flickr

Bratislava by vgallova, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Naples, Italy:*

Naples - Rooftops With Santa Chiara Church Monastery to Right by Le Monde1, on Flickr

Naples, seen from Vesuvio by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr

Naples by Yineko, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Shenzhen, China:*

Views over Shenzhen (24) by John Murphy, on Flickr

Views over Shenzhen (7) by John Murphy, on Flickr

DSC07776 by JIMI_lin, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Melbourne, Australia:*

Melbourne-625 by AndyMacDougallPhotography, on Flickr

Melbourne by Oldík56, on Flickr

DSC_1094 by Richard Fritsch, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Eindhoven, the Netherlands:*

SMS_20160823_0507.jpg by Siebe Swart, on Flickr

SMS_20160823_0555.jpg by Siebe Swart, on Flickr

Flying above Eindhoven and the Netherlands : 2017 by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Bergen, Norway:*









Source


----------



## dj4life

The most recent satellite image of *Moscow, Russia*:

Moscow - Russia by Riccardo Rossi, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Dnipro/Dnipropetrovsk (ukr. Дніпро), Ukraine:*

Observation Deck of Menorah Hotel by tarmo888, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Brisbane, Australia:*

Virgin Australia B737-800 VH-YFJ Brisbane by Nathan Bartlett, on Flickr

20161212_102125 by Jirka Hronik, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Fort de France, Martinique:*

028 - FORT de FRANCE, SCHOELCHER, LAMENTIN et SAINT JOSEPH. by mque 454857, on Flickr

027 - FORT de FRANCE - SCHOELCHER by mque 454857, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Atlantic city, the US:*

atlantic city by GIS RRHS, on Flickr

Atlantic City, NJ2015.jpg by Christopher Harrison, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Aarhus, Denmark:*

Dokk1 - 9. februar 2015 by Aarhus Kommune, on Flickr

Dokk1 - 9. februar 2015 by Aarhus Kommune, on Flickr


----------



## Sir Costa

Congrats, dj4life, excellent work! :cheers:


----------



## dj4life

Sir Costa said:


> Congrats, dj4life, excellent work! :cheers:


No problem. It is fun to travel around the world like that. Thank you for joining. :cheers:


----------



## dj4life

*Prague, Czech Republic:*

Old Town Square of Prague by Xenedis, on Flickr

Charles Bridge, Prague by beyondhue, on Flickr

prague from the air by Lucie Maru, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Antananarivo, Madagascar:*

Madagascar aerial by IBM Research – Africa, on Flickr

Antananarivo depuis le ciel by Johan, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*La Paz, Bolivia:*

La Paz by Ed Norton, on Flickr

Turn the lights on by Rodrigo Bejarano, on Flickr

0I7A0923-2.jpg by Murray Foubister, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Colombo, Sri Lanka:*

gallefor by Look Lanka Tours, on Flickr

Colombo sunset aerial Pano by dronepicr, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Lausanne, Switzerland:*

Lausanne: the whole enchilada by Woody Wade, on Flickr

Lausanne Aerial Shot by AISTS, on Flickr

Glorious Alps! by Woody Wade, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Klaipėda, Lithuania:*









Source


----------



## dj4life

*Trondheim, Norway:*

Fresh snow in Trondheim by spfoto, on Flickr

Nidelva snowy cityscape at dusk by spfoto, on Flickr

Trondheim harbour panorama by spfoto, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Lisbon, Portugal:*

Drone Shot of Ponte 25 de Abril and Yacht Harbour by Marco Verch, on Flickr

Luftbildaufnahme: Praça do Comércio (dt. Platz des Handels) by Marco Verch, on Flickr

Approaching Lisboa by Roland Wich, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Kathmandu, Nepal:*

Sunrise over Kathmandu by kasiahalka (Kasia Halka), on Flickr

Sunrise over Kathmandu by kasiahalka (Kasia Halka), on Flickr

Sunrise over Kathmandu by kasiahalka (Kasia Halka), on Flickr


----------



## AXIS of EVIL

Nice


----------



## dj4life

*Funafuti, capital of Tuvalu:*

Aerial view Funafuti by Bhaskar Rao, on Flickr

南太平洋封面-6 by kent Chuang, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Vancouver, Canada:*

Downtown Vancouver by Lindsay Traboulay, on Flickr

Aerial of Downtown Vancouver Sunset by PAULO PEDRO DE SOUSA, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Split, Croatia:*

Untitled photo by Paulpnd, on Flickr

IMG_6754 by dalmacija moja inspiracija, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Ekaterinburg (rus.Екатеринбург), Russia:*

Любимый Екатеринбург #Galaktionov #YuraG #Yekaterinburg #Екатеринбург #город #путешествие #тур #отдых #city #town #Екб #солнце #отпуск #лето #Урал #Москва #бизнес by Yura Galaktionov, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Guangzhou, China:*

Aerial Drone Photos by Jason Pedersen, on Flickr

Guangzhou, China by John Chu, on Flickr

City Of Guangzhou by Qicong Lin, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Perth, Australia:*

Cottesloe_Western Australia_0218 by Jason Mazur, on Flickr









Source

#green #land #water #amazing #view #perth #simple #and #eye #soothing by mazzakar, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Stockholm, Sweden*:

LR 20160926 4251 CBnedfart hela Sth by Projekt Citybanan, on Flickr

Stockholm by night by Philippe Goachet, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Dhaka, Bangladesh:*

Aerial view, Industrial waste poisons #Bangladesh rivers. The infected vein: Toxicity of #Dhaka city. #SaveBangladesh by #SaveBangladesh, on Flickr

Overview of BAF's Bashar Base in downtown Dhaka. The museum exhibits can be clearly seen to the left of the runway by Michael Ward, on Flickr


----------



## roydex

A March 19, 2017 photo, Metro Manila








By http://instagram.com/dale_frontier

April 3, 2017 Pasig City, Metro Manila








By http://instagram.com/rich.sia


----------



## dj4life

*Vaduz, Liechtenstein:*

Vaduz by travelbibi_hh, on Flickr

Vaduz from above by Carsten ten Brink, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Honolulu, Hawaii, the US:*

Honolulu aerial view at sunset by ataxiagallery, on Flickr

Honolulu by jl22205, on Flickr

Hawaii 08 - 01 Approach to Honolulu by David, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Iqaluit, Canada:*

Iqaluit, Nunavut by Jason Pineau, on Flickr

Iqaluit, largest city and capital of Nunavut by Tim Lawnicki, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Tbilisi, Georgia:*

2015-05-02_16-36-06_IMG_4884 by Max Dawncat, on Flickr

Georgia, Tbilisi by Dmitry Lobachev, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Spring in Paris:*

Untitled by Antonella Fava, on Flickr

Untitled by Antonella Fava, on Flickr

paris by jean-michel Vignolle, on Flickr


----------



## sebvill

Beautiful Lisbon


----------



## Dober_86

*Istanbul, Turkey.*












































































































_http://varlamov.ru/2309667.html_


----------



## erbse

*Neubrandenburg, Mecklenburg Lakeland, Northern Germany* - aerial photos









http://stadtbild-deutschland.org/bi.../2017.09.18.-Rundflug-RW-Neubrandenburg-1.jpg









RW Neubrandenburg, http://stadtbild-deutschland.org/bilder/images/2017/09/30/2017.09.18.-Rundflug-RW-Neubrandenburg.jpg
https://www.nordkurier.de/neubrandenburg/einwohnerzahl-von-neubrandenburg-steigt-0430865601.html


----------



## Spookvlieger

Neubrandenburg looks bad. Was the old city destroyed by the war or was it demolished on purpose?


----------



## erbse

The old town of Neubrandenburg was left almost unbombed throughout the war, but set in flames by the Soviet army in 1945. It was devastated quickly, as many were wooden (Fachwerk) houses. Only little of its profane heritage remained (such as here, here and here). Some of the remaining buildings were even demolished then by commie authorities. The city's most important monuments survived though, the Brick Gothic town walls and gates, the church of St. Mary, the old abbey.

The rebuilding after the war resulted in mostly pretty decent 1950s architecture, check it here, here and here. 

The medieval tesselated layout of the city was largely kept intact, though the courtyards are now green instead of totally built-up. This is an aerial view of Neubrandenburg in 1943:









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/...tbild_historisch_Altstadt_1943.jpg?uselang=de


----------



## erbse

^ Some more about it at this thread:

*Germany at the end of the 19th century / before WWII (historical photos) *


----------



## _Hawk_

*Tel Aviv, Israel *



























https://alexcheban.livejournal.com/322897.html


----------



## nostalgy

*Dnipro, Ukraine*



























https://www.instagram.com/informatordpua/


----------



## nostalgy

*Dnipro, Ukraine*









https://www.instagram.com/informatordpua/


----------



## raul lopes

BALNEARIO CAMBORIU - BRAZIL 

DJI_0034-Pano by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0018-Pano-2 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0057 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0047 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0010-5 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0007-7 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

DJI_0004-5 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

BALNEÁRIO CAMBORIÚ - SECRETARIA DE TURISMO by Prefeitura Balneário Camboriú, auf Flickr

DJI_0071-Pano by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr

Vista Mirante Balneário Camboriú by Rodrigo Soares, auf Flickr


----------



## nostalgy

*Dnipro, Ukraine*









https://www.skypixel.com/photos/loo...quipment-5cb9f7ac-bde1-42dd-b92d-3d7118765b95


----------



## tomPunk

*Oslo*
From Nordic and Baltic > Oslo forums



Galro said:


> From above, taken earlier this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://ne.no/vis/til-leie-barcode-b...munikasjonsknutepunkt-kontakt-oss-i-dag-47350


----------



## erbse

*Stralsund at the Baltic Sea*, Vorpommern, Germany, UNESCO World Heritage









1_Hansestadt Stralsund by Seeadler 1, on Flickr









0_Hansestadt Stralsund by Seeadler 1, on Flickr









2_Hansestadt Stralsund by Seeadler 1, on Flickr









3_Hansestadt Stralsund by Seeadler 1, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*Vancouver*









https://twitter.com/TrishJewison









https://twitter.com/TrishJewison


Downtown Vancouver, BC by scottwwwwwww, on Flickr


Stanley Park and ships on English Bay by scottwwwwwww, on Flickr


Vancouver, BC by scottwwwwwww, on Flickr


----------



## ww_lodz

*Łódź, Poland*



>


source: Warsaw Gift Shop


----------



## Guest

Perth Western Australia









Ben Parkhurst, on Flickr









Ben Parkhurst, on Flickr


----------



## anujmittal

*Mumbai, India*


















source


----------



## UHW

Skyline of Rotterdam by night by Jeroen pijper photography, on Flickr


----------



## Rekarte

Georgetown - Guyana









*Flickr Sue Fleckney*









*Flickr Sue Fleckney*









*Flickr Sue Fleckney*









*Flickr Sue Fleckney*​


----------



## IzyaKacman

Nizhny Novgorod, Russia



















https://pbelov.com/category/aero/















































http://www.ivasenko-studio.ru/



NIZHNY NOVGOROD STADIUM, WC-18



























https://vk.com/aabr81


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

*São Paulo*



Leonardo M. Gaz said:


> _R4A5360-a-1.jpg by Ernesto Eugenio Bellotto, no Flickr


City zoning looks very obvious on the pic.


----------



## marekz

^^
Find a plane on this picture!


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*

Andorra from top: Andorra la Vella, Andorra city, the center, Andorra by Lutz Meyer, on Flickr

Andorra from top: Andorra la Vella, Andorra city, the center, Andorra by Lutz Meyer, on Flickr

Andorra from top: Andorra la Vella, Andorra city, the center, Andorra by Lutz Meyer, on Flickr

Andorra infrastructure: Escaldes-Engordany, E-E, Andorra city, the center, Andorra by Lutz Meyer, on Flickr

Andorra from top: Escaldes-Engordany, E-E, Andorra city, the center, Andorra by Lutz Meyer, on Flickr

Andorra from top: Escaldes-Engordany, E-E, Andorra city, the center, Andorra by Lutz Meyer, on Flickr

Andorra from top: Andorra city, the center, Andorra by Lutz Meyer, on Flickr

Andorra from top: Andorra la Vella, Andorra city, Andorra by Lutz Meyer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*

DSC_2216_DxO by Felix Lange, on Flickr

Terere_News_Cristo_Redentor_17-01-2017-Rio_de_Janeiro (407) by Tereré News, on Flickr

Bahia de Guanabara e pão de açúcar by tianlopez, on Flickr

Rio de Janeiro by A. Hartung, on Flickr


----------



## El_Fer

*Buenos Aires*





































*Fuente*


----------



## erbse

^ Fugly photoshopped work! :no:


----------



## El_Fer

:rofl::lol: 
If u think so...


----------



## dj4life

*Jönköping and lake Vättern by night, Sweden*









Source









Source


----------



## SoboleuS

*Warsaw* by Maciej Margas


----------



## WingTips

*Manchester ...*



jrb said:


> Twitter.


----------



## WingTips

*Manchester*

*I have posted this Picture as it reflects just some of the vast amount of Construction taking place at the moment in the City. *



jrb said:


> Could have gone in the Adelphi Wharf thread, but the drone video contains some nice Manchester skyline construction shots.
> 
> Don't forget, 1080p in the settings. Little cog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.fortisdevelopments.com/properties/adelphi-wharf-phase-three


----------



## World 2 World

By Tien


----------



## battenfobs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYv4jwZsCMU&app=desktop

I took the drone out today - please like and subscribe it’s free


----------



## Joseph85

*Tucumán, Argentina*


















Fuente


----------



## nostalgy

*Dnipro, Ukraine*









http://gorod.dp.ua/news/146779


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*



MalimDeMan said:


> By @zulhellmy_


----------



## Dober_86

*Vladivostok, Russia. *










*Source.*


----------



## skanny

*Tokyo From Plane*

180528 HND-FUK-02.jpg by Bruce Batten, on Flickr

180528 HND-FUK-03.jpg by Bruce Batten, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR *









BY NIKON ASIA


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Tel Aviv - Yafo*

by Sergey Orlov


----------



## nostalgy

*Dnipro. Ukraine*


















https://www.instagram.com/bars_tirano/


----------



## Quilmeño89

*Rosario, Argentina*









Source


----------



## Quilmeño89

*Córdoba City, Argentina*









Full size
Source


g viramonte 1 by Gonzalo Viramonte, en Flickr


190217 - Ciudad Univ 3 dph G Viramonte-0074 by Gonzalo Viramonte, en Flickr


----------



## Quilmeño89

*City of La Plata, Argentina*



















Source


----------



## Quilmeño89

*City of Lomas de Zamora, Argentina*

In the distance you can see, from left to right, the cities of *Wilde* (county of Avellaneda), *Don Bosco* (only two tall buildings), *Bernal* and *Quilmes* (these three belonging to Quilmes County).
*Lomas de Zamora* is the county seat or capital city of the homonymous county.


Lomas de Zamora by Carlos Mendoza, en Flickr


----------



## Dober_86

*Khabarovsk, Russia*


----------



## sebvill

Heavy suburbanization in Buenos Aires province.


----------



## sebvill

World 2 World said:


> *KUALA LUMPUR*


Is that new tower higher than the Petronas?


----------



## Quilmeño89

*Ushuaia, Argentina*


Amanecer en Ushuaia 1 by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr









Source


----------



## Quilmeño89

*Mar del Plata, Argentina*









Source









Source









Source









Source


















Source


----------



## Quilmeño89

*Santa Fe City, Argentina*



















Source









Source


----------



## Dober_86

*Yekaterinburg, Russia. 
*


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Zürich - Switzerland - Instagram collection*

















































































source: https://www.instagram.com/hellozurich.ch/?hl=de


----------



## Dober_86

*NYC.*


----------



## Dober_86

*Volgograd, Russia.*


----------



## Rekarte

This page is perfect! :applause::applause::applause:


----------



## Dober_86

*Venezia.*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

*Pirot, Serbia*










link


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

*Niš, Serbia*










link


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

*Cetinje, Montenegro
*









link


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

*Kragujevac, Serbia*


----------



## Dober_86

*Ufa, Bashkortostan, Russia*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

*Kragujevac, Serbia*


----------



## Northon

*Bergen, Norway*


Bergen by night by Esbern Christiansen, on Flickr


----------



## SoboleuS

Poland On Air by Maciej Margas:

*Warsaw:*



MaciejMargas.pl said:


> To ja dodam coś od siebie. Jedna ostatnich sesji do albumu o polskich miastach widzianych lotu ptaka - Poland On Air. Wrześniowy wschód słońca.


*Krakow:*



MaciejMargas.pl said:


> Centrum Krakowa podczas sesji o wschodzie słońca. Jedna z najpiękniejszych sesji nad Polską wykonanych do albumu Poland On Air.


*Lodz:*



MaciejMargas.pl said:


> Niesamowita, geometryczna Łódź uchwycona podczas prac na Poland On Air


*Wroclaw:*



MaciejMargas.pl said:


> Wrocław widziany z wysokości 1500 metrów nad ziemią podczas sesji do Poland On Air:


*Gdansk:*



MaciejMargas.pl said:


> Gdańsk był ostatnim miastem na naszej trasie Poland On Air. Było tylko jedno podejście do lotu nad ścisłym centrum miasta.


*Szczecin:*



MaciejMargas.pl said:


> Szczecin było najdalszym miastem na naszej trasie podczas prac nad Poland On Air. Całe szczęście zarówno wieczorem, jak i wschodzie słońca, pogoda nam dopisała.












*Katowice:*



MaciejMargas.pl said:


> Centrum Katowic widziane za dnia oraz nocą podczas lotów do projektu Poland On Air.


*Bydgoszcz:*



MaciejMargas.pl said:


> Zielona i rozległa Bydgoszcz z lotu ptaka.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zdjęcia wykonane podczas prac nad projektem Poland On Air.


----------



## Northon

*Bergen, Norway*


Lille Lungegårdsvannet, Bergen, Norway by Paulius Bruzdeilynas, on Flickr


----------



## ArunasTravelPhoto

*Vatican City and Rome, Italy*


----------



## Dober_86

NYC










Yaroslavl, Russia










San Francisco










Moscow










Kemerovo, Russia










Beijing










NYC, Midtown










SF










*Source.*


----------



## Dober_86

Magnitogorsk, Russia.










St. Petersburg, North










Brisbane, Australia










JFK airport in New York










Tomsk, Russia










Canberra










Vnukovo airport, Moscow










Moscow










*Source.*


----------



## Dober_86

*Nizhny Novgorod, Russia.*


----------



## SoboleuS

*Lodz, Poland*



lenin said:


> https://www.facebook.com/pg/areckiphoto/photos/?ref=page_internal


----------



## Spookvlieger

#TMLPartyFlight by Quentin Jo, on Flickr

#TMLPartyFlight by Quentin Jo, on Flickr

Beautiful downtown Brussels by Woody Wade, on Flickr

Bruxelles Brussels Belgium Brüssel Belgien Aerial Photography by roli_b, on Flickr

Brussels Bruxelles Brüssel Belgium Aerial Photography by roli_b, on Flickr


----------



## anujmittal

*Mumbai, India*

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bwj1OK_FtJF/


----------



## Soriehlam

*Sapporo, Hokkaido, Japan*

Light Lines by Scior, no Flickr



2017/03/22,Sapporo,Hokkaido,Japan by masahiko kurita, no Flickr



2017/03/09,Sapporo,Hokkaido,Japan by masahiko kurita, no Flickr


----------



## Soriehlam

*Singapore*

Birds Eye View take 2 by Jonathan Danker, no Flickr



SaberTrees by Jonathan Danker, no Flickr



The Promenade by Jonathan Danker, no Flickr


----------



## Dober_86

*Vladivostok.*


----------



## abrandao

*MACEIO, BRAZIL* :cheers:




























Fotos: Instagram maceiourbana.


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*


















BY ONEWORLDFLYER


----------



## gabrielbabb

Cool pictures


----------



## redcode

*Saigon, Vietnam*




























http://cafef.vn/toan-canh-con-duong...en-toi-2-ty-dong-mot-m2-20190625231810484.chn


----------



## gabrielbabb

*MEXICO CITY*


----------



## hkskyline

航拍西環碼頭 by achu1966, on Flickr


----------



## CarDavRiv

*GUATEMALA CITY*
A city not know by many, but a vibrant and interesting city, with lots of history and things to see. The capital city of the country and the biggest in Central America. It lays in a valley up in the mountains, at 1500 meters above sea level.

Aereal views from november last year, taken by *rudycano* that shows around 50% of the metro area...


rudycano said:


> unas que tomé el fin de semana
> 
> 
> Guatemala City by Rudy Cano, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Guatemala City by Rudy Cano, en Flickr


----------



## Quilmeño89

*BUENOS AIRES CITY*









Source



















Source


----------



## SoboleuS

*Wroclaw, Poland* by me:


----------



## Dito Roso

*JAKARTA* *Indonesia*



teofani21792 said:


> *Jakarta*
> 
> jakartainformer.com



Jakarta skyline 009 by bukanrustaman @MYW_2507, on Flickr



flowercity said:


> Update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teofani21792 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *JAKARTA*
> 
> 
> 
> @abumusaalfatih
Click to expand...


----------



## anujmittal

*MUMBAI*



jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright yadavravicam2026


----------



## dj4life

*Auckland, NZ*

Auckland from the Air by Lee Rosenbaum, on Flickr


----------



## SpiderBHZ

*Belo Horizonte*

Belo Horizonte-MG by João Moreira, no Flickr

belo horizonte dos contrates by pedro veneroso, no Flickr

Por-do-sol no mirante do Parque Mangabeiras by Nêssa Florêncio, no Flickr

Belo horizonte by Fabrício Carvalho, no Flickr

Belo Horizonte by Jaime Costa, no Flickr

Belo Horizonte by Jaime Costa, no Flickr

Belo Horizonte from Mirante do Mangabeiras by chrisgj6, no Flickr

Belo Horizonte by Jaime Costa, no Flickr

Turismo fortalece economia de Belo Horizonte by Prefeitura de Belo Horizonte, no Flickr


----------



## Momo1435

Tokyo












source:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180099738776915968https://twitter.com/monryuuuu/status/1180099738776915968


----------



## dj4life

*St.Petersburg, Russia*

С высоты птичьего полета 😏 #love #amazing #followme #food #nature #sunset #sunrise #blue #sun #architecture #building #city #beautiful #fashion #style #russia #spb #peterburg #piter #питер #россия #спб #girls #photography #питердетка #питере #питерс by Dron odromo, on Flickr

С сегодняшних съёмок кусочек) #spb_live #spb #spbgo #saintpetersburg #dron #copter #dronefolio #aerophoto #spbonline #петербургналадони #петербургнавысоте #pro_peterburg #аэросъёмка by Dron odromo, on Flickr

ST PETERBURG RUSSIA FROM F-GZCL by ERIC SALARD, on Flickr


----------



## Dober_86

*Paris.*


----------



## gabrielbabb

Mexico City


----------



## Chivilcoy

*Buenos Aires*









By *Nestor Barbitta* on *Instagram*










By *Vento Studio* on *Instagram*










By *Vento Studio* on *Instagram*










By *Franco Nardi Fissore* on *Instagram*










By *Fede Ramirez* on *Instagram*


----------



## Citywalker_CT

*Cape Town, South Africa*


Cape Town CBD by me, on Flickr


Cape Town CBD by me, on Flickr


----------



## Citywalker_CT

*More Cape Town, South Africa*


Cape Town at sunset by Leon Oosthuizen, on Flickr


Cape Town by Javier Peleteiro, on Flickr


Cape town by Yoann JEZEQUEL, on Flickr


Cape Town City Center & Lion's Head as seen from the Table Mountain by yannis marigo, on Flickr


Cape town cbd by Francois Coetzee, on Flickr


ferry wheel view by Werner Boehm, on Flickr


----------



## pan_tomas

https://www.reddit.com/r/Polska/comments/ans43o/zdjęcie_łodzi_od_arecki_photo_video/


----------



## Raveolution

:O


----------



## mic

https://www.melbourneheli.com/


----------



## dj4life

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*









Source









Source


----------



## dj4life

*Sundsvall, Sweden*.:

--->

Söndagskväll by C_Hagglund, on Flickr

--->


----------



## Dito Roso

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBwouTo1hMhs/


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB4ABrzpHyfH/


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBw_k7RgBmOI/


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB39S0RhlZ74/


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB6Osrw8HOmO/


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB2svt_bnZHU/


----------



## domtoren

Une ville fantôme vue du ciel


Depuis trois semaines, l'activité du Luxembourg et de sa capitale a été réduite à sa plus simple expression afin de lutter contre la pandémie de covid-19. Un phénomène d'autant plus frappant avec des images prises avec un drone...




www.wort.lu





See here some aerials of a city under lockdown in Europe.


----------



## Metufer

*Toronto as seen from Mississauga*


----------



## PILOTT37

No more Photos?


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Uzice, Serbia










link


----------



## nostalgy

*Dnipro city, Ukraine










link*


----------



## gabrielbabb

*México City*
Multiple realities and densities



*

























.








*







Interlomas bajo el ala by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, en Flickr





























La Condesa según los dioses by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, en Flickr
















































Descenso sobre el Poniente (3) by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, en Flickr

Insurgentes Sur by ruifo, en Flickr

Polanco desde el aire by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, en Flickr






































Mexico City from top by Hagens_world, en Flickr


----------



## Dober_86

Vladivostok, Russia.


----------



## Neungz

Bangkok


----------



## Neungz

Chiang Mai


----------



## Neungz

Chiang Mai


----------



## Romashka01

*KYIV, UKRAINE*













































source


----------



## Romashka01

*KYIV








*








































































source


----------



## Romashka01

*LVIV, UKRAINE








*






















































source


----------



## WasabiHoney

Here are a few towns in the Ariege department in southwest France:

*PAMIERS*, the department's largest city, and where I live now
The railway line is clearly seen running between the old center (in the back) and the newer neighborhoods and the industrial zone (in the front), with the train station being situated at the center-left (notice the train shed). The large complex at the center-right is the headquarters of Maestria, a brand of paints, and across the railway line from it is the city's main cemetery. Just behind the old center, on the far right, is the Aubert-Duval metallurgical factory, recognizable thanks to the water tower next to it:








Source
This photo shows the old center and the city's two churches: Notre Dame du Camp, with its fortress-like facade (center-right), and the cathedral of Saint Antonin, with its characteristic bell tower (back-left). Just in front of the cathedral is the Pyrene high school (the large building encircling a courtyard), and right of it is the neighborhood Les Carmes with its many commieblocks. The water tower of the Aubert-Duval factory is visible in the upper right corner:








Source

*SAVERDUN*, north of Pamiers, on the river Ariege:








Source
There is one road bridge over the Ariege (in the back) and one railway bridge (in the front, notice the train to the right):








Source

*MAZERES*, northeast of Pamiers, on the river Hers
The old center is clearly visible in the middle, surrounded by tree-lined avenues. To the left is the only bridge crossing the river Hers within the town, while the cemetery can be seen in the front left:








Source


*FOIX*, the department's capital, on the river Ariege
View over the city, with the old center in the front and the foothills of the Pyrenees in the far back:








Source
The old center, between the river Ariege and the Chateau de Foix fortress:








Source
Closeup of the old center and the fortress:
Château de Foix by Jorge Franganillo, on Flickr


----------



## Dober_86

A bit of Russian cities.

Cheboksary.
















Link: Зимние Чебоксары – столица Чувашии


Saratov:








Link: Саратов – уютный город Поволжья


Barnaul.
































Link: Барнаул с высоты — столица Алтайского края

Zelenogradsk:
















Link: Зеленоградск — город-курорт на берегу Балтийского моря

Ryazan.
































Link: Рязань с высоты — столица ВДВ и «грибы с глазами»


----------



## WasabiHoney

*TOULOUSE*: 4th largest city and urban area in France

Two green belts (tree-lined boulevards) can be seen going through the city: the one in the front follows the path of Canal du Midi (a UNESCO World Heritage Site), while the other encircles the old center, which extends all the way to the river Garonne, seen on the right:








Source
A somewhat unusual angle of the city, looking east. Most of the historic center (the very dense area in the center of the picture) extends on the right bank of the river Garonne (back), with a small part of it, the neighborhood of Saint Cyprien, being located on the left bank (front). Both parts of the historic center are connected through the bridges of Pont Neuf, the city's oldest (at the very center of the picture), and Pont Saint Pierre, to the left of it. The other bridges spanning the Garonne are Pont Saint Michel on the right, which crosses the northern tip of the Ramier island (far right), and Pont des Catalans on the left. The famed Bazacle weir can be clearly seen between Pont Saint Pierre and Pont des Catalans:








Source
View looking north over the Ramier and Empalot islands, between two stretches of the river Garonne, with the landmark stadium built in the 1930s. The city's historic center is located just to the north, at the level of the Pont Neuf bridge (with the arches). To the east (right) is the neighborhood of Empalot, with its many commieblocks:








Source
Le Pont Neuf ("The New Bridge"), which contrary to what its name implies is the city's oldest bridge, completed in the 17th century. The historic Hotel Dieu hospital can be seen just left of it:








Source
View over the historic center. The large modern complex in the foreground is Espace Saint Georges, which was built in the 1970s after the old neighborhood originally located there was controversially torn down. The large artery on the left is Rue de Metz; it leads to the Pont Neuf bridge, next to which the Hotel Dieu hospital can be seen. At the center right is the famed Place du Capitole, the heart of the city, with another landmark square, the oval Place Wilson (surrounding a patch of greenery) visible below it, on the far right:








Source
Gare Matabiau, the city's central railway station:








Source


----------



## WasabiHoney

More from *TOULOUSE*

The famed Place du Capitole, with the Capitole itself (serving as the city hall) being the large building on the right side:
*







*
La Cité de l'Espace, a scientific discovery center located on the outskirts of the city, and one of its main tourist attractions:








L'Oncopole, a cancer research center. It is also situated on the outskirts of the city, on the site of the infamous AZF fertilizer plant that exploded in 2001:








The modern complex known as Ilot Marengo (after the name of the avenue encircling it), right behind the central station. Its best known feature is Médiathèque José Cabanis, a multimedia library, which is the large building on the left side, next to the bridge:








The Saint Sernin church, one of Europe's largest and oldest Romanesque churches, and a UNESCO World Heritage Site:








Source
The convent and church of the Jacobins, a masterpiece of Southern Gothic architecture, and also a UNESCO World Heritage Site. On the other bank of the river, just left of the Saint Pierre bridge, one can discern the chapel of La Grave hospital with its huge green dome, one of the city's most emblematic and recognizable buildings:








Source
A closer view of La Grave hospital and chapel. Behind them is the weir known as Le Bazacle and its hydroelectric plant:








The city hall or Capitole, standing on the homonymous square. The bell tower of the Jacobins church can be seen poking in the foreground:








Source


----------



## WasabiHoney

*NANCY*, 2nd largest city and largest urban area in the former region of Lorraine

View over the whole urban area and the river Meurthe:








Source
The river Meurthe, forming the boundary between the city of Nancy (left) and the suburbs of Saint Max and Malzéville (right). The huge building visible on the left bank between the weir and the elevated bridge is the old Vilgrain mills:








Source
The river Meurthe at its widest spot in the city, called the Méchelle waterbody. To the east (right) is the Marcel Picot stadium:








Source
View over the city's western parts and suburbs. The area with many high-rises at the center right forms the western limit of the historic center. In the far back one can discern the huge commieblocks of the neighborhood known as Hauts-du-Lièvre:








A closer view of the Hauts-du-Lièvre commieblocks, which are among the longest ones in France. In the back one can discern, from left to right: the old Vilgrain mills, the large Pépinière park, the Saint Epvre basilica in the old town, and the Cathedral. Further back is the river Meurthe, then the small Essey airport, dedicated to general aviation:








Source
Another view of the Hauts-du-Lièvre commieblocks. On the left is Les Aulnes tower, one of the tallest buildings in France outside Greater Paris at 108m, and slated for demolition in 2024:








Source


----------



## WasabiHoney

More from *NANCY*

View over the city looking west. In the foreground is the Saint Georges port on the Marne-Rhine canal. To the right is the prefecture building of Meurthe-et-Moselle (the white building with a grey roof surrounding a large courtyard), then the Pépinière park, behind which we can also see the Saint Epvre basilica. The Hauts-du-Lièvre commieblocks are visible in the upper right part of the picture:








View over the city center and the old town, looking east. Some of the most discernible features are again the Pépinière park, the prefecture building of Meurthe-et-Moselle right of it, and the Saint Epvre basilica below it. Between the park and the basilica is the elongated Place de la Carrière (the long row of white buildings), which leads to the famed Place Stanislas further to the right. The skyscraper at the bottom right corner is Tour Thiers, the tallest building in the city at 111 meters, while below it is the railway station (its north half, more precisely):








A closer view of the railway station and Place Simone Veil in front of it. The square is completely empty as the shot was taken during the lock down of spring 2020:








Place Stanislas, the city's most famous and most recognizable landmark, and its surroundings. Two other squares are visible nearby: Place de l'Alliance towards the upper left side, recognizable thanks to its ring of landscaped trees, and Place de la Carrière at the bottom left corner, with its two parallel rows of trees. Together with Place Stanislas, they constitute a UNESCO World Heritage Site. Close to the upper right corner is the Cathedral:








Source
A closer shot of Place Stanislas, again taken during the lock down of spring 2020, hence why it's totally empty. Two parallel streets extend westwards from it, Rue Stanislas and Rue Henri Poincaré, leading to Tour Thiers in the back. The other tower on the left side is Tour Joffre:








A closer shot of Place de la Carrière, again taken during lock down. The building in the back is the Governor's Palace. On the left can we can see part of the Saint Epvre basilica:








Source


----------



## WasabiHoney

A few more from *NANCY*:

The Cathedral:








And the Saint Epvre basilica, which looks a lot more distinct and elegant:








Source
View over the old town showing the Ducal Palace, the Saint Epvre basilica and Place de la Carrière (leading to Place Stanislas and the city hall). The angle allows for a good view of the city's skyline: from right to left, we can see Tour Thiers, Tour Joffre, and Le Trident complex:








Cours Léopold and Place Carnot. Although much less known than Place Stanislas, this square is much larger; it is in fact the third largest square in the whole of France. Tour Thiers, Tour Joffre and Le Trident are well visible in the back again:








Rue Saint Jean, the city's most central street, during lock down. In the back is the Cathedral:








A part of the city center. In the foreground is the Poirel theater, and behind it are the Potestant temple and the Henri Poincaré high school, with the homonymous street running just to the left:








Source


----------



## WasabiHoney

*ZAHLE, LEBANON*: the country's 3rd (officially) or 4th largest city and 4th largest urban area, the largest predominantly Catholic city in the Middle East, and my hometown

Part view over the city, with Mount Sannine (2.628m) in the background, whose other side forms a backdrop to Beirut. The tower in the front is the church of Our Lady of Zahle and the Beqaa; at more than 80 meters, it is the tallest structure outside Greater Beirut that is not a smokestack or a mast:








Source
Another view from above Our Lady of Zahle and the Beqaa. Below the tower is the green zone formed by the Hersh Zahle pine grove, the Joseph Tohme Skaff park, and the Bayader Zahle pine grove, while the building with an atrium on the left is the city hall:








The Hersh Zahle and Bayader Zahle pine groves, and the Joseph Tohme Skaff park between them. The building on the hilltop is the Tall Shiha hospital, where I was born 








The Berdawni river running in the middle of the central boulevard and bisecting the city:








Source
The neighborhoods of West Midane and Barbara.








Closer view over the neighborhood of West Midane, showing the seat of the Orthodox Diocese of Zahle and Baalbek and the Cathedral of Saint Nicholas:








Source


----------



## Peruviano7

*LIMA *

Perú

Financial Center of San Isidro
































Distritct of Lince










Financial Center of San Isidro











Source​


----------



## Guajiro1

*La Plata*

















*Santa Fe*


----------



## WasabiHoney

More from *ZAHLE*

View over the western (older) half of the city, showing part of the city center in the center left, and the neighborhoods of Barbara (right) and Lower Rassieh and Upper Rassieh (left), in the latter of which I grew up. Some of the city's 50 churches can be seen, like the Saint Barbara church (center, with the bell tower) which gave its name to the neighborhood, and the Sacred Heart church (far right, with the portico), next to which I lived:








The Wadi el Aarayesh ("Ravine of the Vines") neighborhood, the city's westernmost, and the Wadi promenade along the Berdawni river (the green area at the bottom of the ravine), which constitutes the city's main tourist attraction with its many restaurants and cafes. The building hanging over the cliff just to the right of the green area is the Monte Alberto restaurant and hotel, one of the city's landmarks:








View over the city looking eastwards from above the Wadi promenade. Some of the recognizable buildings include the Khoury hospital, the city's largest (the large white building on the bottom left), the Mar Elias et Touwaq monastery and church, one of the city's oldest structures (bottom right), the Oriental College of the Basilian Monks (on the right, above the Mar Elias et Touwaq monastery), and the Cristal Grand Kadri Hotel (left of the Oriental College, with the swimming pool), the city's most luxurious:








The Mar Elias et Touwaq monastery and church, one of the structures around which Zahle was founded in the early 18th century. The huge pine tree in the courtyard predates the city's foundation:








Another view looking eastwards, showing the city center (center left) and the neighborhoods of Saydet en Naja, Mar Elias and Mar Mikhael to the right. The most recognizable building is the Melkite Catholic Diocese and Cathedral of Saydet en Naja (center right), which gave its name to the neighborhood surrounding it:








The Melkite Catholic Diocese of Zahle and Fuzol, and the Cathedral of Saydet en Naja ("Our Lady of the Deliverance"). The earliest part of the complex is the old chapel built at the time of the city's foundation (today accessed from under the portico, below the gable), while the main church with its 40-meter-tall bell tower and the rest of the complex were built in the mid 19th century:








Source


----------



## Peruviano7

*AREQUIPA*

*Perú*

Historical Center










Fuente






















Fuente











​


----------



## Peruviano7

*CUSCO*








*CUSCO*

Perú











































Fuente
​


----------



## Guajiro1

*Santa Fe, Argentina*








*Posadas, Argentina*


----------



## Space Lover

*Lviv, Ukraine*








Photo by Dmytro Kosmenko


----------



## WasabiHoney

*BAALBEK*, Lebanon's second largest inland city (after Zahle), famous worldwide for its complex of Roman temples that comprises some of the largest structures built during antiquity

View over the acropolis, the surrounding archaeological zone, and the old city center:








Night view over the acropolis and the city during the famed Baalbek Festival. The structure covered in scaffoldings on the left is the 6 remaining columns of the Temple of Jupiter, the symbol of the city:








Source
A street in the city center:








Source
The Ras el Ain neighborhood covered in snow. In the center right is the Bayada pond, one of the city's main attractions beside the archaeological complex:








Source
The acropolis from above. From bottom to top we can discern: the Propylaeum (main gate), the hexagonal forecourt, the Great Court, in the middle of which are the remains of a basilica, flanked by two basins, and the Temple of Jupiter, whose 6 surviving columns are situated on the upper left side. Left of the Temple of Jupiter is the Temple of Bacchus, the best preserved structure in the complex. Below the Temple of Bacchus to the left is a 15th century tower built by the Mamluks, while above it are the remains of a 13th century Mamluk citadel:








Source
The Roman quarry, at the southwestern edge of the city. Two of the world's largest monoliths still lie in it, that were intended to be used in the nearby temple complex:








Source


----------



## gabrielbabb

*Guanajuato Mexico








*
SOURCE


*

















SOURCE*









SOURCE









SOURCE

​


----------



## Space Lover

*Kyiv, Ukraine*

















































































Login • Instagram
Login • Instagram
Login • Instagram
Login • Instagram


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*

Ahens Greece by Dimitris Chatzopoulos, on Flickr

View over Athens from Lycabettus Hill by Kees Bikker, on Flickr

Aerial view of Athens, Greece by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

PIC-11 by Walter Martin, on Flickr

PIC-23 by Walter Martin, on Flickr

ATHENS OF ACROPOLIS by Beno Saradzic, on Flickr

Athens from the air by Stergios Rοssι, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*

A Dôme des Invalides | Paris city of light Aerial View by Rosangela Lima, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower Sunset by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Aerial view of Place Charles-de-Gaulle, Paris by danielc, on Flickr

Views from Eiffel Tower by Josías Seco Hernández, on Flickr

Aerial view of Paris, France by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Above Paris by Austin Floyd, on Flickr

Paris aerial view 2 by Christian Hagaman, on Flickr

view of the Eiffel Tower and La Defense district in Paris by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1

*Argentine cities

San Juan








Mar del Plata








Salta
















Mendoza
















Parana
















Rosario
























Rio Cuarto*
















*Cordoba*


----------



## WasabiHoney

*TYRE, LEBANON*: one of the world's oldest continuously inhabited cities, and one of the main Phoenician city states. It is the birthplace of Dido, founder of Carthage, and of mythological princess Europa, who gave her name to Europe

The city is built on an isthmus jutting into the Mediterranean. It was originally an island (today the wider part at the tip), and the neck of the isthmus was formed over time around the causeway that Alexander the Great built to besiege it:








Source
The former island is where the Old City is located today, while the neck of the isthmus is occupied by the New City, which started developing in the 1950s. This shot, taken from a lower altitude, shows better the contrast between the average height of buildings in the two parts:








Source
The New City:








The New City from the south. The Roman hippodrome is visible on the extreme right, behind the mosque:








Source
The Roman hippodrome, one of the largest in the world:








Source
The city is also known throughout the country for its beaches and clean waters:








Source


----------



## WasabiHoney

More from *TYRE*: the Old City

The New (above) and Old City (below). Tyre is home to two archaeological sites: the Al Bass site on the upper left, where the Roman hippodrome can be seen, and the Al Mina site at the center-right, next to which are the Muslim and Christian cemeteries (at the right tip of the island):








Source
The Old City from the southeast:








Source
The lighthouse, located at the north tip of the Old City:








Part of the Al Mina archaeological site:








Source
The remains of the Crusader cathedral, in the Al Mina archaeological site:








Wikipedia
The Old Mosque:








The Maronite Diocese and Cathedral, and the fishing port:








Source


----------



## Dober_86

*Kémerovo, Siberia, Russia.* With over 550.000 inhabitants it's the largest city and the capital of Kuzbass, the largest coal mining region and a metallurgy hub of Russia.

At the Bottom of the photo, the central square and П -shaped building of the regio anal government:
















Angels park:








Kemerovo cadet school:
















Bottom right corner, the Kemerovo branch of Western Siberia Railways HQ:








Link: Зимний Кемерово — столица Кузбасса с высоты


----------



## gabrielbabb

Playa del Carmen, Quintana Roo, Mexico by kitesurfjerrys, en Flickr


----------



## Dober_86

Tver, Ru.
















Link: Тверь. #архэ | Архитектура и экономика | VK


----------



## WasabiHoney

*SIDON, LEBANON*: another one of the main Phoenician city states, it has always been one of Lebanon's most important cities despite being having been outgrown by a few others after independence.

View from the north:








Source
View from the west showing Zireh island, which has always served as a natural breakwater for the city's harbor:








Source
Close up of Zireh island from the south:








Source
Remains of the Temple of Eshmoun just north of the city, one of the country's few surviving structures of the Phoenician period:








Source
The city's north coastline:








Source
The Sea Castle built by the Crusaders in the 13th century, the city's best known landmark:








Source


----------



## WasabiHoney

More from *SIDON*: the Old City

The old port and part of the Old City from the south. The large building with a courtyard is the 17th century Khan el Franj:








Source
The Old City, the old port and the Sea Castle from the north:








Source
The Sea Castle from the west:








Source
The historic Barrane mosque:
Sidon (Saida), Lebanon by Mike Gadd, on Flickr
The Old City and the old port. Towards the left is the Saint Louis castle, also built by the Crusaders, and colloquially known as the Land Castle, while the Sea Castle is just outside the picture to the right (the causeway connecting it to the land can be seen at the bottom right corner):








Source
The Old City from above the new port. The large ochre structure with the buttresses towards the bottom left corner is the 13th century Great Mosque:


----------



## Peruviano7

*LIMA *









Fuente











Fuente











Fuente











Fuente











Fuente
​


----------



## Peruviano7

*LIMA *



Financial Center of San Isidro 










District of Lince



















Costa Verde










Paseo de la República Avenue (Via Expresa)










Source || Source
​


----------



## WasabiHoney

Peruviano7 said:


> ​


Nice fountains!


----------



## WasabiHoney

*JEZZINE, LEBANON:* a town situated 30km east of Sidon, at an altitude of 950 meters, and famous for its waterfalls reaching 90 meters in height:
























Source








Source








Source
The town hall:








Source


----------



## Peruviano7

El bello Líbano 

Le beau Liban 

Beautiful Lebanon


----------



## Peruviano7

*CUSCO*

PERÚ




































Login • Instagram


​


----------



## WasabiHoney

Peruviano7 said:


> ​


The cathedral's roof is unusual, it looks more like a Pre-Columbian structure than a typical roof of colonial architecture.


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Zürich, Switzerland*





source: Neueste Bevölkerungsbefragung – Was die Zürcherinnen und Zürcher an ihrer Stadt mögen – und was nicht


----------



## WasabiHoney

*JOUNIEH, LEBANON:* a seaside city at the center of Lebanon's 3rd most populous urban area (although it's sometimes counted as part of the Greater Beirut urban area due to their proximity), and famous for its bay, its name meaning literally "City of the Bay".
The city and the bay from the east:








Source
And from the northwest:








Source








Source
The southernmost part of the urban area, with the twin smokestacks of the Zouk power plant, the country's largest:








Source
The busy Beirut-Tripoli road going through the same part of the urban area:








Source
The city proper of Jounieh and the port:








Source
Looking across the bay from the port area:








Looking towards the city center from the port area:








Source
The old souk area, the original core of the city:








Source


----------



## WasabiHoney

More from *JOUNIEH:*
The shrine and basilica of Our Lady of Lebanon in Harissa, just above the city:
*







*
Source
The basilica is supposed to resemble a ship in full sail:
*







*
Source
But also resembles a cedar when viewed from right above:
*







*
Source
Looking southwest from Harissa:








Source
Looking northwest from Harissa:








Source
Some of the hotels and resorts lining the bay:








Source
The Aqua Marina resort in Tabarja, on the north side of the bay:








Source
The Adma bridge carrying the Beirut-Tripoli road:








Source
The city and the bay seen from above Adma:








Source


----------



## Peruviano7

*CAJAMARCA*

PERÚ









Fuente











Fuente











Fuente
​


----------



## WasabiHoney

Interesting, I had vaguely heard of Cajamarca but would confuse it with Catamarca in Argentina. The setting and the architecture are reminiscent of Cuzco.


----------



## Dober_86

*Ulan Ude:*








Source: https://ulan-ude-info.ru/press-tsen...dstavlen-na-vostochnom-ekonomicheskom-forume/


----------



## Peruviano7

*AREQUIPA*

*PERÚ*











Fuente

The snowy Ampato in the background seen from the city









Fuente









Fuente
​


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Tel Aviv * metropolitan area

by Max Pesahovich on F/B


----------



## Nando_ros

*Rosario, Argentina*









































Source


----------



## Nando_ros

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*


La ciudad y los rayos - The city and the lightnings by celta4, en Flickr


Las luces del centro - The downtown lights by celta4, en Flickr

Another view by Karina, en Flickr

Buenos Aires by Karina, en Flickr

Buenos Aires y nuestro vecino Uruguay del otro lado del río by Karina, en Flickr


----------



## gabrielbabb

Mexico City & mountains

Ciudad de México - 190808 065045 9491 RX100M6 by Lucy Nieto, en Flickr


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Niš, Serbia










link


----------

